# الكتب والمخطوطات > أخبار الكتب >  ثمرات المطابع

## علي بن حسين فقيهي

*عرض موجز وإطلالة سريعة ولمحة عجلى لآخر الإصدارات وأبرز المطبوعات ومحتوى المجلات ومواضيع الدوريات التي تقذفها المطابع يومياً فيعجز الباحث ويقصر المتابع عن ملاحقتها ومتابعتها ومن ثم تقييمها والتزود بالجديد والمفيد منها .* 
*أضعها بين يديك مستفيداً في ذلك من بعض المواقع الالكترونية والرسائل النصية والاستشارات الشخصية .*
*أسأل الله عز وجل أن ينفع بها كاتبها وقارئها .وأن يرزقنا وإياكم حسن القصد في القول والعمل .*

----------


## علي بن حسين فقيهي

صدر عن دار ابن الجوزي كتاب: 



(استدراكات السلف في التفسير في القرون الثلاثة الأولى: دراسة نقدية مقارنة ) 
وقد تناول فيها الباحث 



نايف الزهراني



اعتراضات مفسري السلف على بعضهم في تفسير معاني الايات مع الموازنة بينها . والكتاب في أصله رسالة ماجستير تقدم بها الباحث إلى جامعة أم القرى.

----------


## علي بن حسين فقيهي

*في كتابه*


*"فن التدبر في القرءان الكريم"* 


*حاول الدكتور عصام بن صالح العويد*


*أن يرسم منهجاً نظرياً وعملياً لتدبر القرآن الكريم ، وذكر الوسائل والطرق المعينة لبلوغ هذا المقصد. والكتاب من مطبوعات دار الوطن .عام1429 هـ*

----------


## علي بن حسين فقيهي

*عندما حاول بعض الفلاسفة المسلمين التقريب بين الفلسفة والشريعة اضطروا إلى تأويل بعض النصوص القرآنية لتتفق مع رؤيتهم الفلسفية، ومن هنا تسللت الفلسفة إلى علم التفسير ، ولهذا قام الباحث*


*بكار الحاج جاسم* 


*بكشف الأثر السلبي لهذا التوظيف، وذلك في رسالته العلمية المقدمة لنيل درجة الدكتوراه في كلية العلوم المصرية :*


*(الأثر الفلسفي في التفسير)*


*والكتاب من إصدار دار النوادر دمشق.*

----------


## علي بن حسين فقيهي

زخرت المكتبة الإسلامية بالعديد من ألوان التفسير وفنونه، وفي كتاب :


*(التفسير ورجاله)*


*للشيخ محمد الفاضل ابن عاشور*


*نشر دار السلام، يرسم المؤلف لدارس تاريخ التفسير طريقا واضحا يكشف له عن مراحل تطور العلم، وخصائصه التي تختلف بها مدرسة عن التي سبقتها أو تلتها، حيث يجول بنا حول رجال التفسير، ومدارسه، ومميزات وخصائص أبرز كتب التفسير، بأسلوب بليغ جذاب.*


*- تنبيه : يؤخذ على المؤلف النفس الأشعري ولكن ذلك لا ينقص من قيمة الكتاب العلمية -*

----------


## علي بن حسين فقيهي

في كتابه ( من البرهان إلى القرآن) يتحدث 




الكاتب حمد المرزوقي




عن سلسلة الانتكاسات والإخفاقات التي مرت بها الأمة، مروراً بالتغيرات الفكرية والتأثر بالمادية الجدلية، والفكر اليساري، ثم تناول الكاتب القرآن الكريم بوصفه منهجاً للدولة الإسلامية ومقومات نصرها وتمكينها.


والكتاب يعتبر مراجعة تاريخية هامة، وقد نشرته دار بيسان .

----------


## علي بن حسين فقيهي

*في إضافة جديدة يقدم*




*الدكتور شوقي أبو خليل* 




*كتابه: أطلس الفرق والمذاهب الإسلامية أماكن نشأتها وانتشارها ونبذة عن فكرها وتاريخها .*




*وهو من إصدار دار الفكر لهذا العام، وهذا الأطلس ينضم إلى سلسلة من الأطالس قدمها الدكتور، ومنها : أطلس القرآن-أطلس الحديث النبوي- أطلس السيرة النبوية .*

----------


## علي بن حسين فقيهي

*لا يخفى على أحد مدى انتشار اختلاط النساء بالرجال، سواء في العمل أو السوق أو غيرها من المرافق، والأمر في ازدياد - ولا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله-، وخاصة مع انتشار الدعوات الخبيثة والدعايات الزائفة التي تزين للنساء الخروج من خدرها، لاهثين وراء هتك الأستار ليطلعوا على سوءة العورات، ويخربوا البيوت العامرات،*
*وتأتي أهمية البحث عموما وللنساء اللواتي يردن فعلا أن يكن على حيطة وحذر، ويظللن تحت ظل الشريعة السمحاء، فجاء كتاب* 


*الباحثة نبيلة بنت زيد بن سعد الحليبة*


*(التعامل المشروع للمرأة مع الرجل الأجنبي في ضوء السنة)*


*والذي هو في الاصل رسالة جامعية تقدمت بها الباحثة، لنيل شهادة الماجستير في جامعة الإمام بالرياض، بإشراف الدكتور: عبدالله بن ناصر بن محمد الشقاري، الأستاذ المشارك بقسم السنة وعلومها بجامعة الإمام بالرياض، وقد نوقشت الرسالة بتاريخ 2/1/1428هـ وحصلت على تقدير ممتاز مع مرتبة الشرف الأولى والتوصية بالطبع. وطبع في مكتبة الرشد*


*ليبين ما يتعلق بتعامل المرأة مع الرجال الأجانب من النواحي الشرعية، بأسلوب علمي رصين،*
*وبما أن البحث هو عن المرأة فقد أحسنت الباحثة باستهلال رسالتها وبحثها القيم، ببيان المكانة الرفيعة التي شرف الإسلام بها المرأة وحفظ لها كرامتها أيما حفظ، فبينت حقوق المرأة وواجباتها سواء كانت أما أو أختا أو زوجة أو بنتا، وسواء كان في إطار العلم أو العمل، كل ذلك بأدلة وافية من الكتاب والسنة.*
*وبعد تلك المقدمة شرعت الباحثة في باب جديد أفردته لبيان الضوابط الشرعية لتعامل المرأة مع الرجل الأجنبي، مبتدئة بالكلام عن لزوم المرأة لبيتها، وأنه الأصل الذي جاءت به الشريعة الغراء، مع بيان متى لها أن تخرج من مخدعها ذاك، فكان من ضمن ما أوردته من ضوابط شرعية في هذا الباب هو التزام المرأة بالحجاب الشرعي وغض البصر، وكذلك ضوابط خروج المرأة من بيتها، والتحذير من الخلوة ومن المس والمصافحة، وأنهت الباب بفصل النهي عن الخضوع بالقول،* 
*مستدلة في كل فصل من الفصول السابقة بالأدلة الشرعية مع تخريج واف لكل حديث مع الحكم عليه، وهذا مما يزيد من قيمة البحث ويرفع درجته،* 
*وبعد هذا الباب الذي يعتبر مدخلا للباب الذي بعده وهو باب: مجالات تعامل المرأة مع الرجل الأجنبي في ضوء السنة، جعلت الباحثة كل مجال منها في فصل على حدة، فجاءت المجالات على الترتيب الآتي:*
*التعليم، العبادات، السياسة والجهاد، العلاقات الاجتماعية، الرضاع، البيع والمهن، التقاضي والشهادة والشفاعة، إقامة الحدود، السفر.*
*وكان نصيب هذه الفصول هو إبراز دور المرأة وخوضها هذه المجالات، مستشهدة في تلك الفصول بعصر النبوة الأولى وأن المرأة خاضت في زمنه صلى الله عليه وسلم كل هذه الميادين، دون أن ينكر عليها ذلك، فبينت أن المرأة كانت متعلمة فقد طلبت نساء الصحابة من النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم أن يفرد لهن يوما ليعلمهن كما يعلم الرجال، وكذلك كانت المرأة معلمة، فها هن الصحابيات يعلمن الحديث وينقلن لمن بعدهن الشرع الذي تعلمنه، وكذلك الشأن في العبادات فقد كانت مصلية في المسجد بل ومعتكفة أيضا، وشاركت في رحلات الحج والعمرة، ولم يقف أمر النساء عند هذا بل خضن مشاق الهجرة، بل وبايعن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم، بل وأكثر من ذلك كله، خاضت في أبعد الميادين عن طبيعتها، ألا وهو ميدان الجهاد، فقد ثبت عن أكثر من امرأة من الصحابيات خروجهن مع الرجال في الجهاد، بل منهن بعض أمهات المؤمنين رضي الله عنهن أجمعين، وقد بينت الباحثة أن خوض النساء في ميادين السياسة والقضاء وأمثال ذلك لا يعني جواز توليها الولايات العامة فقد رجحت في فصل (السياسة والجهاد) أنه ليس لها شرعا تولي تلك الولايات العامة، ولا عضويتها في مجالس الشورى، كما تكلمت في فصل (التقاضي والشهادة) حكم تولي المرأة للقضاء.* 
*ومن المباحث الهامة في هذا الباب والجديرة بالمطالعة، الفصل الذي تكلمت فيه الباحثة عن العلاقات الاجتماعية، من زيارة أو عيادة أو تحية أو حديث وكلام وغير ذلك من الأمور الاجتماعية، وكذلك الأمر بالمعروف والنهي عن المنكر.*
*وبعد كل هذا العرض الشيق من الباحثة والمدعم كما أسلفنا بالأدلة والأحاديث المخرجة تخريجا تاما، ختمت الباحثة رسالتها بخاتمة لخصت فيها نتائج بحثها في عشرين نقطة.*
*وإن مما يثمن جهد الباحثة ويبين قيمتها ليس فقط ما أشرنا إليه في هذا التعريف من جودة في الترتيب والتنسيق بل إن الناظر في الكم الكبير من المراجع التي ذكرتها الباحثة يعرف قدر الجهد التي بذلته، حيث بلغ عدد المراجع إلى أكثر من 280 مرجعا.*

----------


## علي بن حسين فقيهي

*يكاد أن يمثل*


*"أبو يعرب المرزوقي"* 


*الميلاد التاريخي المعاصر للفلسفة العربية، وقد نشرت له الدار المتوسطية كتاب*


*"الثورة القرآنية وأزمة التعليم الديني"*


*والذي أعلن فيه أفول علم الكلام وانتهاء صلاحيته، كما أبرز فيه حجم التخلف والترهل في التعليم الديني نتيجة لإدخال المناهج الغربية فيه، وتجاهل القرآن كمصدر رئيس في صياغة مناهج التعليم.*

----------


## علي بن حسين فقيهي

*للفقر انعكاسات فردية واجتماعية خطيرة، وليس من المستحيل تجاوز الفقر والتغلب عليه في الجملة، غير أنه بحاجة لآليات مستمدة من أبرز خصائص الإسلام : الإخلاص، والتوازن، والإيجابية، وقد جاء كتاب*


*(فقه الفقراء والمساكين في الكتاب والسنة)* 


*للدكتور: عبدالسلام الخرشي*


*نشر : مؤسسة الرسالة، ليطرح بعض الآليات الشرعية لإيجاد موارد ثابتة للإنفاق على الفقراء**.*

----------


## علي بن حسين فقيهي

*يتجاذب الموقف من المبتدع أمران : رد بدعته، وحق إسلامه ، وفي كتابه:* 


*"التعامل مع المبتدع، بين رد بدعته ومراعاة حقوق إسلام"* 


*يحاول الدكتور حاتم الشريف*


*أن يبني موقفاً شرعياً مستندا إلى نصوص الكتاب والسنة ، ومتجاوزا في نفس الوقت بعض المواقف التقليدية السائدة. والكتاب نشرته دار الصميعي**.*

----------


## علي بن حسين فقيهي

*( قصة الخلق)* 


*أول كتاب من نوعه يتناول قصة بدء الخلق حتى نزول آدم عليه السلام إلى الأرض وخلق ذريته في ضوء نصوص الكتاب والسنة،*


*للدكتور محمد الخرعان*


*نشر دار كنوز إشبيليا 1429.*

----------


## علي بن حسين فقيهي

*في كتابه* 
*(الأحاديث الواردة في شأن السبطين : الحسن والحسين )*
*قام الشيخ عثمان الخميس* 
*بتخريج ودراسة عامة ما ورد في هذا الباب دراسة حديثية - نشر دار الآل والأصحاب - وفرز فيها الأحاديث الصحيحة عمن سواها، والكتاب في أصله رسالة ماجستير** .*

----------


## أبو يوسف السلفي

جزاك الله خيرًا

----------


## علي بن حسين فقيهي

أبو يوسف : جزاك الله خيراً على حضورك .

----------


## علي بن حسين فقيهي

إن التعرف على الله سبحانه وتعالى بدراسة أسمائه وصفاته من أعظم أبواب زيادة الإيمان وقد تنوعت المؤلفات في باب الأسماء والصفات فمنها ما يتعرض لذكر اعتقاد أهل السنة فيها والرد على أهل البدع في باب الأسماء والصفات ومنها ما يعرض للضوابط والقواعد ومنها ما يهتم بشرح الأسماء والصفات والتعريف بها وبمعانيها ومن هذه الكتب التي اعتنت بهذا الجانب كتاب 



(شعاع الذكرى في أسماء الله وصفاته الحسنى وأثرها في حياة العبد)



للأخت عائشة بنت عبد الرحمن بن علي القرني


ومنهج الكتاب الاهتمام بتعريف أسماء الله من الناحية الشرعية دون التطرق للناحية اللغوية ودون الاهتمام بسرد نقولات أهل العلم في الكلام على الأسماء ودون العزو إلى المصادر وإنما يصاغ التعريف من مجموع أقوال العلماء توضيحا للمعنى بطريقة ميسرة وذلك على سبيل الاختصار، وقد جمع الكتاب تسعة وتسعين اسما من أسماء الله وسنة رسوله صلى الله عليه وسلم مع تمهيد فيه شيء يسير من الضوابط والقواعد الضرورية .

----------


## علي بن حسين فقيهي

*يتكرر في بعض الأقطار تسويق مذهب الإرجاء في الإيمان بدعوى أنه هو مذهب السلف، وفي رسالة 

الدكتوراه للباحث محمد آل خضير

(الإيمان عند السلف وعلاقته بالعمل وكشف شبهات المعاصرين)

 تطرق الباحث لهذه المسألة موضحاً مفهوم الإيمان والكفر عند أهل السنة وعند الفرق ثم علاقة العمل بالإيمان، مع معالجة علمية للشبه المعاصرة التي تكتنف هذه المسألة.
*

----------


## علي بن حسين فقيهي

*تبذل الحركة النسوية في العالم العربي جهودها الحثيثة في محاولة القضاء على كل أشكال التمييز ضد المرأة، وتسعى في النهاية إلى إلغاء كل الفروق التشريعية بين الرجل والمرأة والقضاء على الصورة الشرعية للأسرة المسلمة. وفي هذا الباب يأتي كتاب*


*"الحركة النسوية"*


*لعدد من المؤلفين*


*ليكشف عن أهداف هذه الحركات النسوية، مركزاً على دراسة أثر هذه الحركة في بعض البلاد العربية**.*

----------


## المزني المدني

جزاكم الله خيرا
وحبذا وضع نبذة مختصرة عن الكتاب وبابه 
وكذلك ان وجدت ملاحظات عليه لو من ناحية الطباعة والاخراج يكون حسن حتى يكتمل الموضوع اكثر

وسجلت في الموضوع لاتابع جهدكم

----------


## أبو المظفر الشافعي

حقيقةً أسلوبك في الحديث عن موضوع الكتاب يعتبر تجديد في الطرح.
بل هو في نظري إبداع وأي إبداع.
جزاك الله خيراً.

----------


## علي بن حسين فقيهي

الأخوة الأكارم : جزاكم الله خيراً على حضوركم ونأمل منكم التفاعل والمشاركة فالموضوع متاح للجميع .

----------


## علي بن حسين فقيهي

*من الأخطاء الشائعة في دراسة الفرق والمذاهب محاكمة الفكرة عن طريق محاكمة أتباعها، والمنهج الصحيح هو الفصل بين الفكرة ومعتنقيها، ثم دراسة العقيدة الأصلية التي يقوم عليها هذا المذهب أو تلك الفرقة. وفي كتابه** (الإنسان الكامل في الفكر الصوفي)* *يحاول** الدكتور لطف الله خوجة** أن يسلك هذا المنهج عبر دراسة علمية عميقة لأصول هذا الفكر. والكتاب نشر: دار الهدى، ودار الفضيلة، ط1430*

----------


## علي بن حسين فقيهي

*صدر كتاب*


*" ضوابط استعمال المصطلحات العقدية والفكرية عند أهل السنة والجماعة " للدكتور سعود العتيبي* 


*نشر مركز التأصيل للدراسات، وفيه يعالج الباحث موضوع المصطلحات الوافدة ، ذلك أنه مع اتساع وسائل الإعلام واستعمال كثير من الدعاة لهذه المصطلحات الوافدة اشتدت الحاجة لبيان الضوابط المنهجية في التعامل مع هذه المصطلحات، والكتاب يوضح هذه الضوابط مع ذكر أمثلة تطبيقية على ذلك.*

----------


## علي بن حسين فقيهي

*تحرص كثير من وسائل الأعلام إثارة صفات للعلاقة الزوجية تعتبرها صيغاً جديدة في الزواج، وتشد الحاجة في هذه الحالة إلى دراسة صفات العلاقات الزوجية من ناحية شرعية، ومن هذا الباب جاء كتاب*


*"الزواج العرفي داخل المملكة العربية السعودية وخارجها"*


*لعبد الملك المطلق*


*ليحقق في هذه المسألة من ناحية شرعية بعيداً عن المزايدات الإعلامية، والكتب عبارة عن رسالة جامعية من إصدار دار العاصمة.*

----------


## علي بن حسين فقيهي

كان الشعر في الجاهلية عند العرب ديوان علمهم ومنتهى حكمهم, فجاء الإسلام فأجاز حسنه, وحرم قبيحه, ورغب في صالحه ورهب من فاسده, فما كان منه دالا على معالي الأمور من إقرار بوحدانية الله تعالى أو ذكر أو تعظيم له سبحانه أو فعل لأوامره أو ترك لمعاصيه, أو كان مرشدا إلى كريم الأخلاق ومحاسن الآداب فهو حسن مرغوب فيه, وما كان كفرا أو فسوقا أو عصيانا, كصنيع أهل الفسق والعلمنة والحداثة والمبتدعة ومن نحى نحوهم فهو مذموم منهي عنه.


ولما لحسن الشعر من مزايا وما له من الأثر البالغ في النفوس تعين على المنتسبين للعلم إيجاد مؤلف موسوعي جامع للشواهد المتضمنة ذكر الله وتوحيده والثناء عليه والحكمة والموعظة وفضل العلم وشرفه والزهد والأخلاق والآداب والرقائق....ليدعم بها المتكلم كلامه ويجمل بها الكاتب خطابه.


وجاء الكتاب الموسوعي


( الموسوعة الشعرية للكاتب والأديب والواعظ والخطيب ) 


لمؤلفه بدر بن عبد الله بن عبد الكريم الناصر


والصادر عن دار العاصمة بالرياض


ليسد ثغرة في التأليف في هذا الباب, وقد جمع فيه المؤلف أكثر من خمسة آلاف بيت منها الأمثال والشوارد والمختارات والشواهد, استخرجها من أمهات كتب الأدب ومصادر الشعر, والمصادر اللغوية والشرعية والتاريخية, وكتب الطبقات والتراجم والأخلاق والآداب والرقائق وغيرها.... وقسمها إلى ثلاثة عشر كتابا حوت أكثر من خمسمائة موضوع, وهي: كتاب الإيمان وفيه سبعة وعشرون بابا, كتاب العلم وفيه خمسة وعشرون بابا, كتاب الأخلاق وفيه سبعون بابا, كتاب الأدب وفيه خمسة وعشرون بابا, كتاب الرقائق وفيه تسعة وعشرون بابا, كتاب النساء وفيه ثمانية أبواب, كتاب الحرب والجهاد وفيه ستة أبواب, كتاب السلطان وفيه اثنا عشر بابا, كتاب خلق الإنسان وفيه أحد عشر بابا, كتاب الطب وفيه خمسة أبواب, كتاب الصناعات والمكاسب وفيه عشرة أبواب, كتاب الأزمنة والأمكنة وفيه ستة أبواب, كتاب المنثورات والمتنوعات وفيه أربعة وثمانون بابا.وقد اعتنى بعزو الأبيات إلى أصولها ومصادرها وشرح الغريب منها والترجمة لبعض الشعراء.

----------


## علي بن حسين فقيهي

*صدرت رسالة الدكتوراه*

*" حقيقة الليبرالية وموقف الإسلام منها "*

*للدكتور عبد الرحيم السلمي*

*نشر مركز التأصيل للدراسات والبحوث ، وهذه الدراسة تربط بين الجانب الفكري والشرعي في سياق متصل حول مذهب فكري يثار حوله الجدل، من حيث حقيقته وموقف الإسلام منه، وهو المذهب الليبرالي. والكتاب يعد فريداً في الجمع بين دراسة التصور الفلسفي لليبرالية، ومراحل تطورها، مع تقويم تطبيقاتها.*

----------


## علي بن حسين فقيهي

*ما هي أبرز الصور التي ترسمها وسائل الإعلام عن المرأة العربية؟ وما هي عناصر هذه الصور وتكوينها؟ وما هي المصالح التي تخدمها؟ وهل تنسجم هذه الصورة مع الصورة الواقعية للمرأة العربية؟ وكيف انعكست هذه الصور على الإعلام العربي؟ يحاول صاحب كتاب**"صورة المرأة في الإعلام العربي"** أديب خضور* *أن يجيب على هذه الأسئلة بعناية، والكتاب توصيفي من وجهة نظر إعلامية مجردة** .*

----------


## علي بن حسين فقيهي

*تبرز المسائل الطبية المستجدة كأحد النوازل التي تتطلب مجتهدين في علوم الشريعة، وخبرة واسعة بالتطورات التي حصلت في ميدان الطب، وقد عني* 

*الدكتور محمد بن عبدالجواد النتشة*


*في كتابه* 


*( المسائل الطبية المستجدة في ضوء الشريعة الإسلامية)*


*، من إصدارات مجلة الحكمة، باستقصاء أحدث ما توصل إليه الطب ، وركز فيه على مناط الحكم الشرعي بما يعني الاسترشاد بالأطباء لتبيين الواقع الطبي.*

----------


## علي بن حسين فقيهي

تحاول الكاتبة


*لطيفة علي القمرة* 


*من خلال كتابها*


*"المنهج المستتر والأمن الفكري رؤية من واقع العلوم الشرعية في المملكة العربية السعودية"*


*فحص دعوى كون المناهج الدراسية تدعو إلى الإرهاب والتكفير من خلال دراسة منهجية موثقة، ويحاول الكتاب في نفس الوقت مناقشة من يصطادون في المياه العكرة في موضوع المناهج الدراسية. والكتاب من إصدار مكتبة الرشد.*

----------


## علي بن حسين فقيهي

*يعد (أبو فهر محمود شاكر) من أصلب حراس "العربية" عوداً، وأطولهم صبراً، إذ نذر عمره كله في سبيل الدفاع عن تراثها، وللوقوف على النضال الطويل لهذه القامة جمع*


*الدكتور عادل جمال* 


*همومه وتباريحه التي كتبها أبو فهر بيده، وذلك في كتاب بعنوان*


*(جمهرة مقالات الأستاذ محمود محمد شاكر)*


*نشر مكتبة الخانجي.*

----------


## علي بن حسين فقيهي

*بعد تعدد مصادرها وظهور أثرها الفاعل تبرز الفتوى كأحد الإشكاليات المهمة في السياسة الشرعية، ومن هنا جاء كتاب*


*"الفتوى في الشريعة الإسلامية"*


*لفضيلة الشيخ / عبدالله بن خنين*


*ليعالج أهم قضايا الفتوى من ناحية الأصول والقواعد والأحكام المتعلقة بها،**وكيفية استمداد الأحكام وتطبيقها على الوقائع مما لا يستغني عنه قارئ للأحكام الشرعية وإن لم يتصدر للفتيا . والكتاب من إصدار مكتبة العبيكان .*

----------


## علي بن حسين فقيهي

*في دراسة نموذجية لحديث واحد من جميع الجوانب يقدم** الدكتور علي الصياح* *كتابه:(حديث أم حرام بنت ملحان ورؤيا النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم)** دراسة شاملة لطرقه وأسانيده، وفوائده الحديثية والعقدية والفقهية، كما تناول المؤلف القراءات التوظيفية المنحرفة لهذا الحديث ، ونقضها في منهج علمي متميز. والبحث نشر في كتاب مستقل ، من إصدار دار المحدث** .*

----------


## علي بن حسين فقيهي

*أصدَرَ مركزُ التأصيل للدارسات والبحوث تقريراً بعنوان


(ظاهرة التدين الجديد وأثره في تمرير ثقافة التغريب)


من إعداد:


أنور قاسم الخضري


وتقوم دار ابن الجوزي بتوزيع طبعته الأولى


وهذا التقرير هو محاولة جادة وهادفة في رصد ظاهرة اجتماعية ودينيّة لها تأثيرها في الفكر والسلوك العام في المجتمع الإسلامي , وهي ظاهرة "التدين الجديد" المنبثقة عما يسمى بالدعاة الجدد .


ويشتمل هذا التقرير على الموضوعات التالية :


-تمهيد


-مقدمة


-التدين بين الجديد والقديم


-خصائص المتدينين الجدد


-مظاهر "التدين الجديد" وآثاره


أسباب ظاهرة "التدين الجديد"


-نماذج من الدعاة الجدد


-"التدين الجديد" وأثره في تمرير ثقافة التغريب في مجتمعاتنا


-"التدين الجديد" و"الإصلاح الديني " في أوروبا


-أبرز مؤسسي الحركة الإصلاحية بأوروبا


-أسباب نجاح قيام حركة الإصلاح في أوروبا وانتشارها في العالم

-خاتمة*

----------


## علي بن حسين فقيهي

*تكمن أهمية ولاية الشرطة، والأهداف المنشودة من قيامها في تنفيذ الأحكام، وحراسة الأمن وحفظ النظام، ومن كمال الشريعة وتمامها أنها غير عاجزة عن احتواء كل المستجدات في أعمال الشرطة، وفي كتاب** (ولاية الشرطة في الإسلام)** للعميد الدكتور نمر الحميداني**نشر: دار عالم الكتب، يعرض المؤلف لهذه الولاية من الناحية الفقهية التطبيقية، مسترشدا بقواعد الشريعة العامة** .*

----------


## علي بن حسين فقيهي

*الحرية مصطلح براق، ولكن كثيراً ما يستغل لتمرير كثير من مخالفات الشريعة وخصوصاً عندما يتعلق الموضوع بالمرأة، وهذا ما يحاول* *كشفه** الدكتور محمد موسى الشريف** في كتابه* *"مصطلح الحرية بين كتابات الإسلاميين وتطبيقات الغربيين"** والكتاب من إصدار دار الأندلس الخضراء .*

----------


## علي بن حسين فقيهي

*من الموضوعات الجدلية في المشهد الثقافي والفكري المحلي تعاطي الصحافة مع قضايا ومشكلات هيئة الأمر بالمعروف والنهي عن المنكر ، وأسباب سلبيته وضعف مهنيته ، وقد أصدرت دار غيناء للدراسات الإعلامية مؤخراً إصدارها الجديد*
*"الصحافة والهيئة حقائق ومراجعات"*

*لمؤلفه / محمد بن عواد الأحمدي* 
*والذي يعد أول كتاب يبحث في مظاهر وأسباب وتداعيات هذه القضية بأسلوب علمي وبلغة موضوعية ، تتميز بالشفافية والجرأة ، والكتاب يقدم رؤية نقدية للمعالجة الصحفية لقضايا الهيئة ومشكلاتها من منظور إعلامي وفكري ، فيقوم برصد مضمون النشر الصحفي وتحليله وفق معايير مهنية تفرضها وتوجبها شروط وأدبيات العمل الإعلامي ، مع بيان أوجه القصور والخلل الفكري والمهني في مفرداته ، و أسباب ذلك ، مع عناية كبيرة بذكر الشواهد والأدلة التي تثبت رؤية المؤلف النقدية من واقع التغطيات الصحفية اليومية لقضايا الهيئة ، وقد بلغت المواد الصحفية التي استشهد بها المؤلف في كتابه بشكل مباشر (165) مادة ، وذلك يعطي لطرح الكتاب واقعية ومصداقية أكثر*

----------


## علي بن حسين فقيهي

*يعتبر حديث جابر رضي الله عنه في صفة حج النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم من أهم الأحاديث في علم مناسك الحج وقد اهتم العلماء بشرحه قديماً وحديثاً ومن الشروح المعاصرة*
*( شرح حديث جابر في صفة حجة النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم )*
*للشيخ محمد بن عثيمين رحمه الله .*
*نشر دار المحدث بإشراف مؤسسة الشيخ محمد بن عثيمين .*

----------


## علي بن حسين فقيهي

قام الدكتور محمد بازمول 
بجمع مناسك أشهر علماء العصر في كتابه
( جامع مناسك العلماء الثلاثة : ابن باز ، وابن عثيمين ، والألباني )
نشر دار الاستقامة وقد وضع منسك الشيخ ابن باز هو الأصل وزاد عليه اختيارات الشيخين الألباني وابن عثيمين في منسكيهما .

----------


## علي بن حسين فقيهي

*صدر حديثاً كتاب* 
*( المسائل الفقهية المعاصرة في الحج والعمرة )*
*للباحث : جمعة بن خادم العلوي .*
*وهو كتاب علمي يبحث المسائل المعاصرة وأحكامها في الحج والعمرة مثل ملابس الاحرام الحديثة ، والمسائل التي سببها الزحام في الطواف والسعي والرمي وأحكام المرأة في الحج والعمرة وغيرها من المسائل .*

----------


## علي بن حسين فقيهي

صدر حديثاً كتاب
( مشكل لباس الإحرام ) 
للشيخ إبراهيم بن محمد الصبيحي 
وهو دراسة لست مسائل من أحكام لباس الإحرام وهي : الإحرام بالمخيط ، والأمر بقطع الخفاف ، ولبس الخفاف المقطوعة ووصف النعال ، وتغطية المحرم وجهه ، وأحكام لبس الأردية ، وحكم لبس الأقبية والبشوت .

----------


## علي بن حسين فقيهي

*باتت معرفة نظرة الغرب إلى المسلمين في هذا العصر ضرورية فهي جزء من مقدمة تغيير الصورة النمطية عن الإسلام والمسلمين في الغرب، ويعتبر الرحالة الأجانب أول من أعطى صورة قد تكون في مجملها مغالطة مدفوعة بدوافع غير نزيهة. وفي هذا السياق تأتي أهمية* 


*كتاب"الحركة الوهابية في عيون الرحالة الأجانب"* 


*تأليف ديفيد كوبر و جورج رينتز وترجمة عبد الله الوليعي**.*

----------


## علي بن حسين فقيهي

*في جانب العبادة يتكئ العقل البدعي على بعض الأحاديث المنسوبة إلى الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم، إلا أنه عند التحقق من هذه الأحاديث نجد أن الكثير منها لا تثبت نسبته إلى النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم، وقد قام*
* الباحث رامز شيخ حسن*


*في رسالته الماجستير*


*(الأحاديث الضعيفة التي استدل بها المبتدعة في أبواب العبادات)* 


*بجمع بعض هذه الأحاديث ودراستها دراسة حديثية، والكتاب نشرته مكتبة المعارف .*

----------


## علي بن حسين فقيهي

موطأة الفصيح (( نظم فصيح ثعلب ))
هذا المتن – كما قال عنه مقدمه الشيخ محمد يحيى - : (( من أهم متون مفردات اللغة العربية وأنفعها ؛ لما يحتوي عليه من فصيح اللغة وشواهدها )) .وقد نظم فيه ابن المرحل متن فصيح ثعلب نظماً بديعاً متين السبك ، ينم عن شاعرية فذة .
وقد تحدث المحقق عن أهم خصائص هذه الأرجوزة في المقدمة الدراسية : ص (11 – 14) .
* عدد أبيات هذا المتن : (1373) بيتاً بالزوائد .


* الناظم : الإمام المقرئ الأديب : مالك بن عبدالرحمن بن المرحَّل المالَقيّ الأندلسيّ المتوفى رحمه الله سنة 699 هـ .
* صححه وزاد عليه : فضيلة الشيخ المحقق محمد الحسن الشنقيطيّ .
* قدم له : العلامة الجليل الشيخ محمد يحيى بن محمد عليّ بن عبدالودود الشنقيطيّ ، شيخ محضرة آل عدّود رحمه الله تعالى .
* حققه وعلق عليه : العبد الفقير : عبدالله بن محمد سفيان الحكميّ . * الناشر : المحقق .
*رقم الطبعة : الأولى ، ويطبع لأول مرة حسب علمي ، ويقال أنه طبع قبل نصف قرن ولم أقف عليه .
* التصنيف : مفردات اللغة العربية ، مما تلحن فيه العامة .
* النسخ المعتمدة في التحقيق : تم تحقيق هذا المتن النفيس على ست نسخ خطِّيَّة : ثلاث منها كاملة ، وثلاث بها خروم متفاوته .وقد أفرد المحقق الكلام على هذه الأصول الخطية مع تصوير نماذج منها تحت عنوان (( الأصول الخطية المعتمدة في التحقيق )) ص (28 – 33) .
ولتحميل المتن مطبوعاً وصوتياً اتبع الرابط التالي : http://www.almtoon.com/show-book.php?id=5

----------


## علي بن حسين فقيهي

*بعد الأزمة المالية العالمية التي هزت العالم هل تبقى لنظرية فوكوياما أي مصداقية؟ هذا ما سيحاول أن يجيب عليه*


*الدكتور عبدالعزيز قاسم*
* في كتابه*


*"نهاية التاريخ تحت مجهر الفكر العربي حوار فوكوياما بمرآة المثقفين العرب"* 


*عبر استطلاع آراء مجموعة من المفكرين. والكتاب من إصدار مكتبة العبيكان.*

----------


## علي بن حسين فقيهي

*من عيوب البحث العلمي تجاهل بعض الحقائق العلمية المؤثرة في النتيجة ، وكذلك إهمال الأدلة المضادة للنتيجة التي يسعى الباحث إلى إثباتها ، وهذا الخلل بعود بالتأكيد إلى ضعف المنهجية العلمية في مثل هذه البحوث. وفي كتابه*


*(مناهج التفكير وقواعد البحث)*


*يسعى الدكتور محمد شيا* 


*إلى وضع منهج دقيق للبحث العلمي ، لكي يتلافى مثل هذه الأخطاء المنهجية** .*

----------


## علي بن حسين فقيهي

*
أصدر مركزُ التأصيل للدراسات والبحوث دراسة نقدية بعنوان 

(ظاهرة الصراع في الفكر الغربي بين الفردية والجماعية)
من إعداد /د.أبو زيد بن محمد مكي 
وتقوم دار ابن الجوزي بتوزيع طبعته الأولى . 
و(الفردية والجماعية) من أهم نوازع النفس الإنسانية , وقد تناولها الفكر الغربي برؤية اختزالية متطرفة ، أنتجت اتجاهين متضادين ؛ تكوّن على أساس الصراع بينهما كبرى المذاهب الفكرية المعاصرة كالرأسمالية والاشتراكية ، ومدارس علم النفس والاجتماع المعاصر . 
وفي هذه الدراسة قام الباحث بمناقشة المذهب الفردي والجماعي والتلفيقي (الذرائعي) بمنهج نقدي مقارن ، ثم بيّن المنهج الإسلامي المتوافق مع طبيعة النفس الإنسانية وفطرتها بأسلوب سهل مختصر .*

----------


## علي بن حسين فقيهي

*من خلال شخصية ابن العربي يحاول*


*د. رياض الجوادي* 


*معايشة الممارسة الاجتهادية والتفكير المقاصدي واختبار مدى حياة القواعد التي تصوغها أنظار الأصوليين ووزنها بميزان التطبيق، وذلك في كتابه*


*"مقاصدية التشريع الإسلامي(آراء القاضي ابن العربي نموذجاً)"* 


*وهو من إصدار داركنوز إشبيليا لهذا العام.*

----------


## علي بن حسين فقيهي

*صدرت "موسوعة أقوال يحيى بن معين في رجال الحديث وعلله"* *في خمسة مجلدات،* *جمع وتحقيق : بشار عواد وآخرون** نشر دار الغرب الإسلامي 1430هـ . ومصدر هذه الموسوعة جميع ما طبع من سؤالات ومسائل ابن معين الخاصة، بالإضافة إلى الموسوعات الحديثية الأخرى في العلل والرجال كتاريخ بغداد والتهذيب وغيرها.*

----------


## علي بن حسين فقيهي

*صدر عن المؤسسة العربية للدراسات والنشر كتاب* 
*الدكتور حاكم المطيري*
*الثاني بعنوان*
*"تحرير الإنسان وتجريد الطغيان"* 
*وهو الكتاب الثاني للدكتور حاكم والذي يعتبر إمتداد لكتابه الأول "الحرية أو الطوفان" حيث يقوم المؤلف بالإجابة على الأشكاليات المطروحة على كتابه الأول "الحرية أو الطوفان" ويستمر المؤلف بالتنظير لخطاب إسلامي سياسي يؤكد فيه كما جاء في مقدمة كتابه*



*إن الحرية هبة إلهية وضرورة إنسانية وإيمانية، لا لأنها سبب في تطور الأمم ورقيها كما يتصور الماديون، فهذا التعليل يفقد الحرية قيمتها وأهميتها وضرورتها، ويفتح الطريق للطغاة لاستلابها حين لا يتحقق التطور بسببها، كما حصل في الدول الشيوعية، وإنما تكمن قيمة الحرية في أنها غاية كلمة التوحيد (لا إله إلا الله)، إذ بالإيمان بالله وحده وإخلاص التوحيد له تتحقق (الحرية التي لا أرفع منها ولا أنفع)، ولأنها حق إنساني يولد مع الإنسان حين يولد، بل لا معنى للإنسانية إلا بها، ولا قيمة للإنسان من دونها، وقد عبر عن ذلك الخليفة الراشد عمر بقوله: "متى استعبدتم الناس وقد ولدتهم أمهاتهم أحراراً؟"*



*لقد جاء (تحرير الإنسان) لا دراسة تاريخية كما هو (الحرية أو الطوفان)، بل دراسة عقائدية أصولية للخطاب السياسي الإسلامي، وقد اجتهدت -في هذا الكتاب- في بيان أصول هذا الخطاب كما جاءت في القرآن والسنة، وكما بينها النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم عملياً، وكما مارسها بعده -سياسياً- الخلفاء الراشدون المهديون، الذين يعد عصرهم النموذج البشري لنظام الحكم في الإسلام بعد عصر النبوة، حيث تتجلى مبادئ الخطاب السياسي الإسلامي في العهد الراشدي، بأوضح صورها، على يد خلفاء النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم، الذين كانت كل ممارساتهم بشرية محضة، بخلاف عهد النبوة الذي كان النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم يجمع فيه بين كونه نبياً معصوماً وإماماً مجتهداً، فلم تتمحض الممارسة البشرية والتطبيق العملي الاجتهادي لمبادئ الخطاب السياسي الإسلامي، إلا في عهد الخلفاء الراشدين الذين كانت الأمة معهم رقيبة عليهم تسددهم وتقومهم، والذين أمر النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم بإتباع هديهم والإقتداء بسنتهم، في هذا الباب، كما جاء في الحديث الصحيح (عليكم بسنتي وسنة الخلفاء الراشدين المهديين من بعدي، تمسكوا بها، وعضوا عليها بالنواجذ، وإياكم ومحدثات الأمور، فإن كل محدثة بدعة وكل بدعة ضلالة)*

----------


## علي بن حسين فقيهي

*في وقت كثرت فيه النوازل؛ يبقى كيفية التعامل معها في ضوء القواعد الأصولية المستنبطة من الأدلة الشرعية مطلب ملح جداً وهذا ما يحاوله كتاب*


*"المنهج في استنباط أحكام النوازل"* 


*لوائل الهويريني*


*والكتاب يعالج النوازل وكيفية التعامل معها في ضوء الأحكام الشرعية ومحاولة تنزيلها على القواعد الأصولية. وهو من إصدارات مكتبة الرشد.*

----------


## علي بن حسين فقيهي

*صدر كتاب*


*(من نوادر مخطوطات مكتبة الأزهر الشريف)*


*ويحتوي الكتاب على صور لمخطوطات نادرة في خمسة عشر موضوعا، تم نسخها في القرن الرابع وما بعده، ويوضح الكتاب المعلومات المتعلقة بالمخطوطة، كاسم ناسخها، وتاريخ نسخها، وما عليها من سماعات ونحوه، قام بإعداد هذا الكتاب فريق عمل من مكتبة الأزهر ومركز المعلومات.*

----------


## علي بن حسين فقيهي

*بعد انتشار الوعي الحقوقي في المجتمع نشأت مهنة المحاماة، غير أن لهذه المهنة أحكاما فقهية كثيرة ، وقد قام الباحث*


*بندر اليحيى*


*في كتابه "المحاماة في الفقه الإسلامي"* 


*بدراسة كل ما يتعلق بهذه المهنة من الجانب الفقهي، والكتاب عبارة عن رسالة علمية من إصدار كنوز اشبيلية.*

----------


## علي بن حسين فقيهي

*تمس الحاجة في وقتنا الحاضر إلى بيان أحكام الخدمات الاستثمارية في المصارف لصلتها الوثيقة بواقع الناس ومعاملاتهم، وقد تناول** الدكتور يوسف الشبيلي** في كتابه (الخدمات الاستثمارية في المصارف وأحكامها في الفقه الإسلامي)** نشر : دار ابن الجوزي، الخدمات التي تقدمها المصارف والتي تستهدف استثمار أموال العملاء، مبينا حكمها الشرعي بالتفصيل، وما يستتبع ذلك من قيود وضوابط.*

----------


## علي بن حسين فقيهي

متى نشأت الحيل الفقهية؟ وما هي أول المؤلفات التي ألفت فيها؟ ومن هو أول من أفتى بها؟ وما خطورتها على النظر الفقهي المجرد؟ وما علاقتها بعلم النفس والقانون؟ يحاول الباحث


*محمد بن إبراهيم*


*أن يجيب على كل هذه الأسئلة في كتابه*


*"الحيل الفقهية في المعاملات المالية" .*


*نشر دار السلام*

----------


## علي بن حسين فقيهي

*العبادات القلبية أعظم شأناً وأبعد أثراً من عبادات الجوارح، وقد تطرق* 
*الدكتور محمد حسن الشريف* 
*في كتابه*
*"العبادات القلبية وأثرها في حياة المؤمنين"* 
*إلى فضائل القلب وأهميته، وقواعد عبوديته، ووجوه التفاضل بين عبادات القلب والجوراح، ووسائل حياة القلوب، وبيان مفاسد القلوب، والكلام عن العبادات القلبية الأساسية. والكتاب من نشر دار المجتمع.*

----------


## علي بن حسين فقيهي

*يعد كتاب*
*"الاستيعاب فيما قيل في الحجاب"*
*للشيخ فريح البهلال*
*من أوسع ما كتب في موضوع الحجاب، ومع عنايته الظاهرة بالنصوص وأقوال العلماء في معنى الحجاب إلا أنه لم يغفل البعد التاريخي لهذه المسألة؛ حيث ذكر مجموعة لا بأس بها من أقوال المؤرخين عن شكل الحجاب في الدول الإسلامية على مدار التاريخ الإسلامي . والكتاب من نشر دار ابن خزيمة / الرياض*

----------


## علي بن حسين فقيهي

*من العبادات ما ورد على وجوه متعددة وصيغ مختلفة، ولبيان حقيقة هذا النوع من الاختلاف ومناهج أهل العلم في التعامل معه جاء كتاب* 
*"اختلاف التنوع، حقيقته ومناهج العلماء فيه-دراسة فقهية تأصيلية-"*
*تأليف الدكتور خالدالخشلان*
*ومن إصدار كنوز إشبيليا.*

----------


## علي بن حسين فقيهي

*مما يعسر الكشف عن حاله: الراوي المتأخر في الطبقة، فكثيراً ما يذهب وقت الباحث دون أن يقف له على خبر، ومن مثل ذلك شيوخ الإمام البيهقي، فلا يكاد الباحث يجد لهم تراجم في**كتاب الرجال المشهورة، وقد قام*


*الأستاذ محمود النحال*


*بجهد كبير، فجمع كل هؤلاء الشيوخ وترجم لهم، ونقل أقوال العلماء فيهم، وذلك بكتاب سماه:*


*(إتحاف المرتقي بتراجم شيوخ البيهقي).*


*نشر دار الميمان.الرياض.*

----------


## علي بن حسين فقيهي

*عندما تتبعثر الكتب والأوراق تحت عوامل الغزو الثقافي؛ تشتد الحاجة إلى التمييز بين الغث والسمين وخصوصاً في مجال الأدب، وهنا تأتي فكرة لم شتات أوراق الأدب الإسلامي في مكتبة مستقلة تكون كدليل يضم هذا المتناثر من الأعمال الأدبية، وقد قام*

*عبدالباسط بدر* *
في كتابه* *
"دليل مكتبة الأدب الإسلامي في العصر الحديث"* 
*
إصدار مكتبة العبيكان بجمع أكثر من ( 1600 ) عنوان في الفنون الأدبية.*

----------


## علي بن حسين فقيهي

*تختلف المدرسة الأندلسية في تكوينها العلمي والمنهجي عن المدرسة المشرقية، إذ لها إضافاتها ومعالمها الخاصة بها والمختلفة عن غيرها، وفي دراسة علمية جادة يكشف الباحث*
*طه التونسي*
*في رسالته الدكتوراه:*
*( المنهج النقدي عند الحافظ ابن عبد البر)* 
*هذه الإضافات والمعالم عبر دراسته للمنهج النقدي عند أهم رموز هذه المدرسة : الحافظ ابن عبد البر ، والكتاب من نشر دار ابن حزم**.*

----------


## علي بن حسين فقيهي

*يعد شرح العمدة لشيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية من أنفس شروح عمدة الفقه لابن قدامة، ولم يتجاوز فيه الشيخ كتاب العبادات، حيث انتهى شرحه بنهاية كتاب الحج، وقد طبع بعض هذا القدر المشروح.*
*وكان من آخره*
*كتاب صفة الصلاة* 
*تحقيق: عبد العزيز بن أحمد المشيقح*
*من نشر دار العاصمة .*

----------


## علي بن حسين فقيهي

*لم تعن أمة بالكتاب كعناية العرب والمسلمين به، فقد أحبوا الكتاب، وافتخروا بتأليفه واقتنائه، وتغنى شعرائهم بصحبته، ولقد استطاع*
*الدكتور يحيى الجبوري*
*في كتابه* 
*(الكتاب في الحضارة الإسلامية)*
*نشر: دار الغرب، أن يرصد بأسلوبه الرفيع رحلة الكتابة عند العرب، وبداية التدوين، وصناعة الورق والكتاب والتجليد، وأعلام الوراقين، وأشهر خزائن الكتب والمكتبات في العالم الإسلامي**.*

----------


## سليمان سلمى

اريد كتب الشيخ عبد المتعال الصعيدي ضروري جدا فهل من اخ كريم توجد عنده بعض كتب الشيخ أو يعرف مكن تباع فيه كتبه

----------


## علي بن حسين فقيهي

صدر عن دار الميمان كتاب
نوازل الزكاة دراسة فقهية تأصيلية لمستجدات الزكاة
للدكتور عبدالله بن منصور الغفيلي 
وهو عبارة عن رسالة علمية قدمها المؤلف لنيل درجة الدكتوراه في الفقه من كلية الشريعة بالرياض جامعة الإمام محمد بن سعود الإسلامية، بإشراف الأستاذ الدكتور صالح بن عثمان الهليل وقد نوقشت الرسالة في سنة 1428هـ وأجيزت بمرتبة الشرف الأولى

----------


## علي بن حسين فقيهي

الأحكام الفقهية المتعلقة بالداخل في الإسلام جمعاً وتوثيقاً ودراسة
رسالة جامعية تقدم بها الباحث 
علي بن عبدالله بن مسفر آل شويل الغامدي
 لنيل شهادة الدكتوراه في كلية الشريعة والقانون قسم الفقه المقارن بجامعة أم درمان الإسلامية، وأشرف على الرسالة البرفسور أحمد علي الأزرق.

----------


## علي بن حسين فقيهي

صدر عن دار الرشد الرسالة الجامعية 
(عبدالرحمن بدوي ومذهبه الفلسفي ومنهجه في دراسة المذاهب عرض ونقد)
والتي تقدم بها الباحث 
عبدالقادر بن محمد بن يحيى الغامدي 
لنيل درجة الدكتوراه في العقيدة في جامعة أم القرى بمكة المكرمة، وتمت مناقشتها في 26/5/1428هـ وحصلت على درجة ممتاز مع مرتبة الشرف الأولى

----------


## علي بن حسين فقيهي

صدر عن دار كنوز إشبيليا كتاب 
(تجديد الدين مفهومه وضوابطه وآثاره)
للدكتور محمد بن عبد العزيز بن أحمد العلي . 
أراد المؤلف في هذا الكتاب أن يجلي مفهوم التجديد وضوابطه ومجالاته وآثاره في الماضي وأهميته في المستقبل مع توضيح للضوابط الشرعية للعمل التجديدي.
ولقد قسم المؤلف هذا البحث إلى تمهيد وأربعة فصول ، فذكر في التمهيد حاجة العباد إلى الدين الحق.
أما الفصل الأول فقد تكلم المؤلف فيه عن مفهوم تجديد الدين ومصادره، فعرف التجديد لغة وشرعًا، وذكر أقوال أهل العلم في تعريف تجديد الدين، وذكر أن مصادر الدين هي القرآن والسنة والفقه الإسلامي. 
وتكلم في الفصل الثاني عن ضوابط تجديد الدين ومجالاته. 
وذكر في الفصل الثالث آثار تجديد الدين في الماضي وأهميته في المستقبل.
وتكلم في الفصل الرابع عن المفاهيم الخاطئة في دعاوى التجديد وناقشها وعقب عليها.

----------


## مخلد القاطوني

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله أين أجد المنتقى للمجد ابن تيمية تحقيق حامد الفقي

----------


## مخلد القاطوني

هل من أحد يرفع لنا المنتقى للمجد ابن تيمية تحقيق حامد الفقي بي دي إف

----------


## علي بن حسين فقيهي

*قام أبو عبد الله عادل بن عبدالله بن سعد آل حمدان الغامديّ*
*بجمع خمسة كتب في آداب المعلمين و المتعلمين والتربية والتعليم في كتاب*
*( الجامع في كتب آداب المعلمين ) .* 
*وألحق بهذا المجموع رسالة سماها (( وصايا الآباء لمعلمي الأبناء )) .*
*وهذه الكتب هي :* 
*1/ آداب المعلمين :* *لمحمد بن سُحنون ، المتوفى رحمه الله تعالى سنة 256 هـ .*
*2/ مسائل في التربية والتعليم :* *لابن أبي زيد ، المتوفى رحمه الله تعالى سنة 386 هـ .*
*3/ الرسالة المفصلة لأحوال المتعلمين ، وأحكام المعلمين والمتعلمين :** للقابسيّ ، المتوفى رحمه الله تعالى سنة 403 هـ .*
*4/ المنتقى من كتاب المدخل في أبواب التربية والتعليم :** لابن الحاج ، المتوفى رحمه الله تعالى 737 هـ .*
*5/ جامع جوامع الاختصار والتبيان فيما يعرض بين المعلمين وآباء الصبيان :** للمغراوي المالكيّ ، المتوفى رحمه الله تعالى سنة 898 هـ .*

----------


## علي بن حسين فقيهي

*شرح صحيح مسلم المسمّى بـ (( الكوكب الوهاج والروض البهاج في شرح صحيح مسلم بن الحجاج )) .*
** الشارح :** محمد الأمين بن عبدالله الهرري الشافعيّ ، نزيل مكة المكرمة .*
** الناشر :** دار المنهاج وطوق النجاة .*
** رقم الطبعة :** الأولى .*
** تاريخ الطبع :** 1430 هـ ، 2009 م .*


** نبذه موجزة عن هذا الكتاب :*
*هذا الشرح هو أوسع شروح صحيح مسلم المطبوعة .*
*وهو شرح يعنى بتحليل ألفاظ الأحاديث والكلام على فقهها ، إلى جانب التراجم والنقول الكثيرة ، مع العناية بالإعراب والتصريف .*
*وطالب العلم بحاجة إلى هذا الشرح ، فقد جمع فيه كثيراً مما تفرق في شروح صحيح مسلم وغيره من الشروح .*

----------


## ابو مالك محمد بن احمد

جزاك الله خيرا، كتاب "الجامع في آداب المعلمين" اي دار نشر قامت بنشره

----------


## علي بن حسين فقيهي

صدر عن دار القاسم بالرياض كتاب : 
" أصول الإيمان بالغيب وآثاره "
تأليف د: فوز بنت عبداللطيف كردي
وهو في الأصل رسالة علمية "دكتوراه" في جامعة أم القرى
وهذا فهرس الكتاب : 
- المقدمة 
- التمهيد ، وفيه :التعريف بمصطلحي الأصول ، والغيب، ومنزلة الإيمان من الدين 
- الباب الأول : أصول الإيمان بالغيب 
- الفصل الأول أقسام الغيب وصفات من يعلمه
- المبحث الأول : أقسام الغيب واختصاص الله بكماله
- المطلب الأول : أقسام الغيب باعتبار العلم به 
- المطلب الثاني: أقسام الغيب باعتبار إمكان معرفته في الدنيا
- المطلب الثالث: أقسام الغيب باعتبار الزمان 
- المبحث الثاني : علم الغيب بين صفات الخالق وصفات المخلوقين 
- المطلب الأول : صفات الله المتعلقة بالعلم وأثرها في علم الغيب
- المطلب الثاني : صفات المخلوقين المتعلقة بالعلم وأثرها في علم الغيب
- الفصل الثاني : مصادر استمداد المعرفة بالغيب 
- المبحث الأول : المصادر التي يمكن معرفة الغيب منها 
- المطلب الأول : الوحي المعصوم كتاباً وسنة 
- المطلب الثاني : المصادر التي يختلط فيها الوحي بغيره
- المبحث الثاني المصادر الباطلة لاستمداد معرفة الغيب
- المطلب الأول : المعرفة الباطنية (Esoterc)
- المطلب الثاني :الكهانة
- المطلب الثالث: الكتب المقدسة في الأديان الوثنية
- المطلب الرابع كتب التنبؤات
- الفصل الثالث: أحكام الإيمان بالغيب
- المبحث الأول " أحكام الإيمان بالغيب بحسب مسائله
- المطلب الأول: مسائل الغيب التي هي أصول الإيمان وأركانه 
- المطلب الثاني : مسائل الغيب التي فروع الإيمان ومكملاته
- المبحث الثاني: أحكام المؤمنين بالغيب ومراتبهم
- المطلب الأول : أهل مطلق الإيمان
- المطلب الثاني : أهل الإيمان المطلق
- المبحث الثالث: أحكام المخالفين في باب الإيمان بالغيب
- المطلب الأول : حكم الجاهل في مسائل الغيب
- المطلب الثاني : حكم المخطئ في مسائل الغيب
- المطلب الثالث: حكم المتأول في مسائل الغيب
- المطلب الرابع : حكم المنكر المعاند في مسائل الغيب
- المطلب الخامس: حكم مدعي علم الغيب
- الباب الثاني : آثار الإيمان بالغيب
- الفصل الأول : معرفة حقائق الوجود الكبرى
- المبحث الأول : أثر الإيمان بالغيب في معرفة مقام الألوهية
- المطلب الأول : معرفة الإله الحق
- المطلب الثاني : معرفة حقيقة التوحيد
- المطلب الثالث: معرفة أسماء الله وصفاته 
- المبحث الثاني: أثر الإيمان بالغيب في معرفة المبدأ والغاية والمصير
- المطلب الأول : معرفة المبدأ
- المطلب الثاني: معرفة الغاية 
- المطلب الثالث: معرفة المصير
- المبحث الثالث: أثر الإيمان بالغيب في معرفة الإنسان نفسه
- المطلب الأول : معرفة النفس الإنسانية ومكوناتها
- المطلب الثاني : معرفة المؤثرات الغيبية في النفس
- الفصل الثاني : إصلاح الدين والدنيا
- المبحث الأول : أثر الإيمان بالغيب في ضبط مصادر المعرفة
- المطلب الأول : الترغيب في العلم ونبذ الجهل 
- المطلب الثاني : الإرشاد إلى منهج طلب المعرفة اليقينية
- المطلب الثالث : التحذير من الكذب والكذابين
- المبحث الثاني : أثر الإيمان بالغيب في الهداية إلى منهج العبودية 
- المطلب الأول : الهداية إلى صحيح الحق 
- المطلب الثاني : الهداية إلى صحيح العبادة 
- المبحث الثالث: أثر الإيمان بالغيب في إصلاح الحياة والمعاش
- المطلب الأول : إصلاح حياة الإنسان المؤمن 
- المطلب الثاني : إصلاح المجتمع الإنساني

----------


## علي بن حسين فقيهي

*صدر عن * *مركز الناقد* *الثقافي * *في دمشق كتاب** :* 
الاتجاه العلماني المعاصر في علوم القرآن الكريم
*لمؤلفه* 
*الدكتور : أحمد محمد الفاضل*
*المدرس في معهد الفتح الإسلامي** .* 
*يقع الكتاب في (583) صفحة، درس فيها المؤلف الاتجاهات* *العلمانية المنحرفة في علوم القرآن، ويقصد باسم كتابه: المنهج الذي يسير عليه * *العلمانيون في فهم القرآن الكريم ودراسته وتفسيره، فوقف عند آراء العلمانيين * *المعاصرين بشكل بحث شامل للوطن العربي، ودرس أفكارهم وناقشها، وكان مخطط رسالته في * *أربعة أبواب**:*
*الباب التمهيدي**:* *الذي تحدث فيه عن العلمانية وعن* *الاتجاه العلماني في علوم القرآن**.*
*الباب الأول**:* *تحدث فيه عن مفهوم الوحي والنبوة عند العلمانيين، لأن* *تصور العلمانيين لظاهرة الوحي والنبوة أمر لازم لإدراك رأيهم في القرآن**وأحكامه**..*
*الباب الثاني**:* *تحدث فيه عن تاريخية أحكام القرآن، وركائزها عند* *العلمانيين، تلك الركائز التي يستندون إليها في قولهم بتاريخية القرآن الكريم**وأحكامه، فعرض أفكارهم في هذا الموضوع ثم نقدها وفندها مع* *الأدلة**.*
*الباب الثالث**:* *تحدث فيه عن اختراقات النص القرآني، ومراد العلمانيين* *من ذلك المصطلح أن النص القرآني عرضة للآراء والأنظار المختلفة، فهو وعاءٌ  يتسع لكل* *القراءات ولو كانت إلحادية!!* 
*ثم ختم البحث بذكر أهم النتائج * *والتوصيات التي انتهى إليها البحث، والتوصيات التي يراها* *الباحث**.*
*من * *أهم العلمانيين الذين ناقش المؤلف أفكارهم** :* *من المشرق: طيب تيزيني، ومحمد* *شحرور، ومن مصر: محمد سعيد العشماوي، ونصر حامد أبو زيد، ومن المغرب العربي: الصادق* *النيهوم، ومحمد أركون، كما ضم البحث عشرات غيرهم**..* 
*يعتبر الكتاب بحق كتاباً مهماً في عرض* *أفكار العلمانيين حول القرآن ومناقشتها وتفنيدها بالأدلة الوافية الكافية لرد* *شبهاتهم ومطاعنهم حول القرآن الكريم، خصوصاً أن كثيراً منهم يركن في شبهاته تلك إلى * *ما يجمعه من أقوال شاذة وأحاديث موضوعة وضعيفة لها صلة بعلوم القرآن، فيجمعها برباط * *غير شرعي فيستولد منها النتائج الباطلة التي تنتج شبهاته تلك**.* 
*من أهم * *الأفكار التي أوردها المؤلف**:*
*1 - ما يسمونه بـ (اختراقات النص القرآني)، حيث يرون أن من* *حق أي مجتهد – مهما كان اختصاصه واعتقاده! – أن يجتهد في أحكامه بما يناسب العصر**الذي يعيش فيه**!!*
*2 -* *قولهم بـ (تاريخية أحكام القرآن الكريم)، ويريدون بها أن * *أحكام القرآن وتشريعاته في الأسرة والحدود والمجتمع والاقتصاد – ما عدا العبادات** –* *خاصةٌ بالعصر الذي نزل فيه القرآن، ولا تتعداه إلى غيره، فقد نفوا إمكانية صلاحية * *أحكام القرآن لكل زمان ومكان**.*

----------


## علي بن حسين فقيهي

تعتبر الدعوة إلى الاختلاط بين الجنسين حلقة من سلسلة الهجمات التي يشنها أعداء الأمة الإسلامية على كل ما هو إسلامي, فقد كثر الحديث في الآونة الأخيرة عن هذه القضية, ووجد المتغربون من أبناء جلدتنا فرصة تمكنهم من الاصطياد في المياه العكرة - كما يقال - فأخذوا ينشرون أطروحاتهم, ويكتبون مقالاتهم والتي مؤداها أن الإسلام لا يحرم الاختلاط ولا يمنعه, وأن هذه الكلمة – أي الاختلاط – غريبة على قاموس المصطلحات الإسلامية, والعجيب أن تجد هذه الدعوات صداها في المجتمع, والأعجب من ذلك أن يتبناها من يحسب على أهل العلم والصلاح ويروج لها, ويبدأ في التنظير لها ليلبسها لباساً شرعياً.
ولقد تناول كتاب
(الاختلاط بين الجنسين – في ضوء الكتاب والسنة من خلال أصول الفقه ومقاصد الشريعة مع أقوال علماء المذاهب الإسلامية المختلفة) 
لمؤلفه:عامر بن محمد فداء بهجت
هذه القضية, وفصل فيها وأجاب على كثير من التساؤلات المثارة حولها.
في بداية الكتاب وفي الباب الأول منه تكلم المؤلف عن مفهوم الاختلاط في ضوء نصوص القرآن وأورد الآيات التي تحذر من الاختلاط ووجه الاستدلال بها وكلام أهل التفسير حولها.
ثم انتقل المؤلف في الباب الثاني من الكتاب للحديث عن الاختلاط في ضوء السنة النبوية, وحشد مجموعة من الأحاديث التي حذر فيها رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم من الاختلاط, وأوضح وجوه الاستدلال بها, ناقلاً ما قاله أهل العلم في شرحها وتبيينها. 
والباب الثالث تكلم عن الاختلاط في ضوء مقاصد الشريعة وغاياتها, فبعد أن نقل كلام إمام المقاصد أبي إسحاق الشاطبي في المسالك التي يعرف بها ما هو مقصود مما ليس هو مقصود للشارع, قام بتطبيق كلامه على النصوص الواردة في الاختلاط, وأوضح أن الفصل بين الرجال والنساء وعدم الاختلاط من مقاصد الشريعة الغراء. 
أما الباب الرابع فجمع فيه أقوال أهل العلم من شتى المذاهب الإسلامية والتي تلتقي كلها على منع الاختلاط بين الجنسين, ليخلص المؤلف بعد ذلك إلى خلاصة تجيب على التساؤلات والشبه التي طرحها دعاة الاختلاط, وهي أن منع الاختلاط مما توافرت الأدلة عليه, وأن لفظة الاختلاط معروفة منذ الصدر الأول وليست دخيلة كما يقال, وأن مقاصد الشريعة وغاياتها شاهدة بمنع الاختلاط وتحريمه, وأن منع الاختلاط وذمه هو ما عليه علماء الأمة على اختلاف مذاهبهم, وعصورهم وبلدانهم.

----------


## علي بن حسين فقيهي

*(( البدر المنير في تخريج أحاديث الشرح الكبير ))*
** اسم المؤلف :** عمر بن عليّ بن أحمد الأنصاريّ الشافعيّ ، أبو حفص الشهير بـ (( ابن الـمُـلَـقِّـن )) .*
** تاريخ وفاته :** سنة 804 هـ ، رحمه الله تعالى .*
** اسم المحقق :** اشترك في تحقيقه عدد من طلاب مرحة العالمية (( الماجستيـر )) يزيدون على 15 باحثاً ، أسماؤهم مدوّنه على مجلدات هذا الكتاب الفريد .* 
** الناشر :** دار العاصمة للنشر والتوزيع بالرياض .*
** نبذة موجزة عن هذا الكتاب :* 
*هذا الكتاب يعد أجمع كتب التخريج على الإطلاق ، وقد من الله تعالى بطباعته ، وقد بشرت به دار العاصمة قبل سنوات في حياة صاحبها الشيخ خالد الحصان رحمه الله تعالى ، وقد بذل المحققون في تحقيقه جهداً كبيراً ، ويشمل على ألوف الأحاديث والآثار مع تخريجها ، ولك أن تتعجب حين تعلم أن عدد الأحاديث والآثار في السواك تزيد على 250 حديثاً وأثراً ، وهو من التصانيف التي دبجتها يراعة ابن الملقن في أواخر حياته ؛ لأنه قال في خاتمته (26/201) : ( فرغ من كتابته في شوال سنة 803) أي قبل وفاته بنحو عام .*
*ومن الدلائل على قيمته العلمية أن الحافظ ابن حجر لخصه في كتابه الشهيـر (( التلخيص الحبيـر )) وقد اهتم أهل العلم به أكثر من أصله ، وطبع طبعات عدّة ، لعل أمثلها تحقيقاً وطباعة : الطبعة التي أصدرتها (( أضواء السلف )) عام 1428 هـ بتحقيق الشيخ الدكتور : محمد الثاني بن عمر موسى ، جزاه الله خيراً ، واعتنى بإخراجه وصنع فهارسه الشيخ : أشرف عبد المقصود ، وخرج في 7 مجلدات سابعها فهارس عامة .*

----------


## علي بن حسين فقيهي

تعج مجتمعات المسلمين بكثير من الحركات والمذاهب والأفكار التي تصادم الشرع في كثير مما تحتويه من مبادئ وأفكار ولا شك أن من واجب أهل العلم والدعاة بيان حقيقة هذه المذاهب وإظهار زيفها وإبطال دعاويها المخالفة للإسلام حتى لا تروج أمثال هذه المذاهب والحركات بين المسلمين لجهل كثير منهم بحقيقتها.
ومن هذه المذاهب ما عرف بالليبرالية والذي انبرى كثير من أهل العلم للتعريف بحقيقتها وإظهار عوارها ليحذر منها المسلمون ومن هذه المؤلفات كتاب
نقد الليبرالية
للدكتور الطيب بو عزة 
الذي جعل كتابه هذا في ستة فصول تناول فيها مفهوم الليبرالية والدلالة المذهبية لليبرالية ثم السياق التاريخي والثقافي لنشأة الليبرالية ثم انتقل الكلام إلى النظرة السياسية الليبرالية وذكر ثلاثة نماذج يراها المؤلف مؤسسة لليبرالية ومساهمة في التنظير والتقعيد لها وهذه النماذج الثلاثة هي ميكيافيللي وجون لوك ومونتيسكيو .
وتناول المؤلف كذلك النظرية الاقتصادية الليبرالية بحث من خلالها الرؤية الليبرالية للإنسان وذلك بوصفه كائنا اقتصاديا وقام بتحليل التيارات والرؤى المرجعية للاقتصاد السياسي الليبرالي.
وانتقل الحديث بعد ذلك إلى الليبرالية الجديدة من خلال السياق التاريخي لنشأتها ومدارسها إلى غير ذلك .
وذكر المؤلف ما يتعلق بالليبرالية والحرية والسؤال الأخلاقي فتناول بالدراسة المدلول الليبرالي للحرية والأخلاق الليبرالية .
وختم فصول الكتاب بالخطاب الليبرالي العربي الكلاسيكي والخطاب الذي سماه النيوليبرالي العربي (الليبرالية الجديدة) 
وفي الخاتمة طرح هذا التساؤل هل حقا لا بديل عن الليبرالية؟ محاولا الإجابة عنه.

----------


## علي بن حسين فقيهي

كتاب الدكتور محمد عمارة
"تقرير علمي..صرخة ضد التنصير"
يقف عند القضايا المحورية التي دارتْ حولها أهمُّ الدعاوى التي وردت في (المنشور التنصيري) باسم "مستعدين للمجاوبة"، والذي يتألف من خمسة فصول، فيتحدَّث في الفصل الأول عن صحة التوراة والإنجيل وعدم تحريفهما، والفصل الثاني عن إنجيل برنابا، والفصل الثالث عن النصرانية ديانة موحدة، والفصل الرابع عن قضية الغفران وضرورة الفداء، والفصل الخامس عن القضايا الصغرى، وهذه الأوراق لم تقف عند عرض العقائد النصرانية والدفاع عنها، وتقديمها للمسلمين بهدف التنصير، وإنما تجاوزتْ هذه الأهدافَ إلى التعرُّض لعقائد الإسلام، وذلك بمحاولات الاستشهاد بالقرآن الكريم على صحة العقائد النصرانية التي يرفضها القرآنُ والإسلام 
وأهم القضايا المحورية التي وردت في هذا الكتاب:
*1-** قضية ما يسمَّى بالكتاب المقدس - بعهديه القديم والجديد - وهل استحال على التحريف؟*
*2-* *قضية التأليه النصراني للمسيح - عليه السلام - ودعوى أنه ابن الله.*
*3-**قضية العصمة والخطيئة والمعجزات، التي توصل بها هذا الكتاب إلى تأليه المسيح.*

----------


## علي بن حسين فقيهي

*
كتاب الليبرالية في السعودية والخليج - دراسة وصفية -
تأليف : وليدبن صالح الرميزان
نشر دار روافد ،لبنان
الطبعة الأولى عام 1430هـ
وهو رسالة ماجستير مقدمة لقسم العلومالسياسية في كلية الأنظمة والعلوم السياسية - جامعة الملك سعود - الرياض السعودية
من مقدمة الرسالة :
هذه الدراسة تأتي في وقت تظهر فيه الليبرالية في أعظم نتاجها الفكري ، وبروزها بصورة كبيرة في وسائل الإعلام المرئية والمسموعة والمقروءة ،كما أنها تمثل محاولة لهم وتحليل المقولات الرئيسة للخطاب الليبرالي الخليجي بصورة شاملة ، متتبعة لجذور الليبرالية الفكرية ، بغية الوصول إلى هم شامل لما تحمله من كر ومضامين للتخلص من الحالة الراهنة.
وهي تهدف إلى قراءة وفهم الخطاب الليبرالي الخليجي كما ظهر في مجاله الحضاري المتعلق بقضايا التقدم والتخلف ، قراءة وصفية تحليلية نقدية ، من حيث :الأفكار المؤسسة لرؤية الخطاب الليبرالي وظروف نشأته ، ومسلماته ، ومفاهيمه وقضاياه
- كيفية معالجة الخطاب الليبرالي للخروج من واقع التخلف


-مدى ملاءمة هذا الخطاب ومعالجته للواقع الخليجي بالنظر إلى خصوصيته وخلفيتها العربية والإسلامية. 
ولابد من التنبيه أخيرا : 

إلى أن الدراسة اعتنت بنقد ونقض الليبرالية من الجانب الواقعي ،دون النقد الشرعي لأسسها ومفاهيمها الذي قامت به دراسات أخرة متميزة .


موضوعات الكتاب:


- مفهوم الليبرالية
- الليبرالية الغربية : نشأتها ومجالاتها
- القيم والمبادىء الجوهرية لليبرالية


- أسس الليبرالية


1 - العلمانية
2 - العقلانية
3 - النفعية
4 - النسبية
5 - التعددية
- التطورالتاريخي لليبرالية العربية ومظاهرها المعاصرة الراهنة
- مسلمات الخطاب الليبرالي في دول الخليج
- قضايا الخطاب الليبرالي
أولاً: قضية الديمقراطية والإصلاح السياسي
ثانياً : قضية الثقافة والدين والتراث
ثالثاً : قضية المرأة
رابعاً : القضية التعليمية
- رؤية نقدية
1 - الاعتقاد بامتلاك الحقيقة المطلقة
2 - الليبرالية نسق مكتمل مغلق
3 - التموية
4 - سيطرة البعد المادي
5 - تهميش الحقائق الواقعية والتعميم
6 - تحييد الزمان وتجاهل دلالة المكان


7 - الرؤية الشمولية وتجزيء القضايا**
*

----------


## علي بن حسين فقيهي

لا ريب أن الأمة الإسلامية قد فخرت بعلماء نالوا من العلم نصيبا ليس بالقليل، اجتهدوا في طلبه فركبوا البحار، وقطعوا الفيافي، وصبروا على شدائد تحصيله، فهم حماة الدين وحراسه، نشروه بعد أن امتثلوه، فجزاهم الله عنا خير الجزاء.
وقد قام مؤلف هذا الكتاب :
عبد الله بن رفدان الشهراني 
في كتابه (العلامة المحدث المباركفوري ومنهجه في كتابه تحفة الأحوذي بشرح جامع الترمذي وفي آخره نصوص وثائقية حول المباركفوري وفيها: إجازاته للشيخ محمد بن إبراهيم آل الشيخ) 
بدراسة مفصلة عن العلامة المحدث المباركفوري ليبين لنا منهج مصنفه ويشرح لنا مآثره، وقد قسمه إلى أربعة أبواب وكل باب يشتمل على فصول، مع ذكر مقدمة وتمهيد بين فيه أهمية جامع الترمذي وشروحه،ثم ذكر في الباب الأول التعريف بالمباركفوري، في فصلين، الفصل الأول عصر المباركفوري من الناحية السياسية، والاجتماعية، والعلمية، والفصل الثاني عن حياته، وتناول في الباب الثاني، منهج الشارح فيما يتعلق بدراسة الأسانيد، واشتمل على ستة فصول، تحدث في الفصل الأول، عن منهجه فيما يتعلق بالتعريف بالرواة، وقسمه إلى خمسة مباحث، من حيث اعتماده على النقل، ومسلكه في ذلك، واعتناؤه ببيان المبهمات، واعتناؤه بالتنبيه على أخطاء النسخ، وأوهام المصنفين، واعتناؤه بضبط أسماء الرواة، وذكر في المبحث الأخير من الفصل، بعض المؤاخذات على المباركفوري، وفي الفصل الثاني، ذكر منهجه في تخريج الأحاديث في مبحثين، المبحث الأول، في استفادته من الكتب التي اهتمت بعزو الأحاديث إلى من خرجها، والمبحث الثاني، عن تخريجه من دواوين السنة، كما تناول في الفصل الثالث، منهجه في الحكم على الأحاديث، وبيان عللها في مبحثين، المبحث الأول ذكر فيه منهجه في الحكم على الأحاديث، والثاني في بيان منهجه في علل الحديث، والفصل الرابع ذكر فيه منهجه فيما يتعلق بقول الترمذي (وفي الباب عن فلان وفلان)، وتضمن الفصل الخامس منهجه في بيان مصطلحات الترمذي، كما تناول في الفصل السادس موقفه من أحكام الترمذي على الأحاديث، ذكر فيه ثلاثة مباحث، تحدث في المبحث الأول عن إجلاله للترمذي وإحسان الظن به في مسألة التصحيح والتحسين، وتحدث في المبحث الثاني عن اكتفائه بذكر إقرار العلماء، أو سكوتهم، وذكر في المبحث الثالث عدم موافقته للترمذي، ثم تناول في الباب الثالث منهج المباركفوري في شرح الأحاديث، واشتمل على خمسة فصول، فذكر في الفصل الأول منهج المباركفوري في بيان غريب الحديث، وفي الفصل الثاني منهجه في بيان معنى الأحاديث.
وتناول في الفصل الثالث منهجه فيما يتعلق بمباحث العقيدة، وأكد على أن المباركفوري كان على عقيدة السلف وذكر أمثلة لذلك منها: في بيان منهجه في صفات الله سبحانه وتعالى، ومنهجه فيما يتعلق بالتوسل، والشفاعة، والأمور الغيبية، ثم أورد المؤاخذات على المباركفوري في باب الأسماء والصفات، وأنه أخل في بعض المواطن القليلة، حيث يورد تفسيرا مخالفا لمنهجه، أو ينقل كلاما لأحد الشراح أو اللغويين يفسر أو يبين أصل الإطلاق من الجانب اللغوي، دون إيضاح المراد الصحيح والموقف الشرعي.
وبين في الفصل الرابع منهجه في فقه الأحاديث، وفي الفصل الخامس موقفه من الفرق المنحرفة، وتناول في الباب الرابع شرح المباركفوري بين التأثر والتأثير، وتضمن أربعة فصول، ذكر في الفصل الأول أهم مصادر المباركفوري في شرحه، وفي الفصل الثاني شخصيته في شرحه، وفي الفصل الثالث ذكر تأثير المباركفوري فيمن أتى بعده، فأورد المصنفات التي استفادت من التحفة، والتخريجات التي تعقبت المباركفوري، ثم ذكر في الفصل الرابع موازنة بين شرحه والشروح السابقة، وختمه بملحق الوثائق من إجازات ورسائل وردت إلى المباركفوري، وبعض عناوين مؤلفاته

----------


## علي بن حسين فقيهي

*صدر حديثاً: التيار العلماني الحديث وموقفه من تفسير القرآن الكريم - عرض ونقد-
تأليف: منى محمد بهي الدين الشافعي
نشر دار اليسر ، مصر ، توزيع دار ابن الجوزي السعودية
أصل الكتاب بحث لنيل درجة الماجستير في التفسير وعلوم القرآن من كلية الدراسات الإسلامية والعربية - بنات - جامعة الأزهر- القاهرة
خطة البحث تمهيد :وفيه : التعريف بعلم التفسير
- غاية العلماء من العناية بتفسير القرآن الكريم
البابالأول : التعريف بالتيار العلماني الحديث وبيان هدف العلمانيين من الخوض في التفسير :

الفصل الأول : مفهوم العلمانية ونشأتها وتطورها


الفصل الثاني : هدف العلمانيين من الخوض في التفسير

الفصل الثالث : إبطال دعوى التجديد في علم التفسير عند العلمانيين
البابالثاني: شبهات العلمانيين حول القرآن الكريم وتفسيره
الفصل الأول : شبهات العلمانيين حول القرآن الكريم
الفصل الثاني : شبهات العلمانيين حول علم التفسير، ومفهومه وقواعده ، والرد عليها .
الفصل الثالث: شبهات العلمانيين حول علاقة علم التفسير بغيره من العلوم والرد عليها.
الفصل الرابع : شبهات العلمانيين حول شروط المفسر وآدابه والرد عليها .
البابالثالث : موقف العلمانيين من مناهج علم التفسير
الفصل الأول : موقف العلمانيين من التفسير بالمأثور
الفصل الثاني : موقف العلمانيين من تفسير القرآن بالرأي
البابالرابع : أسباب تهافت أقوال العلمانيين في تفسر القرآن
الفصل الأول : الإلحاد والتحريف في تفسير القرآن
الفصل الثاني : اللامنهجية والقصورالمنهجي
الفصل الثالث: التناقض.*

----------


## علي بن حسين فقيهي

موقف المدرسة العقلية من* السنة النبوية*
*المؤلف**: الأمين* *الصادق الأمين*
*الناشر**: مكتبة** الرشد / شركة الرياض*
*عدد**الصفحات**: 1096 في جزأين*
*التعريف بالكتاب** :*
*قسم الباحث هذا الموضوع إلى مقدمة وتمهيد وثلاثة أبواب وخاتمة** .* 
*التمهيد* *تناول فيه الحديث عن السنة النبوية من حيث تعريفها ،**وحجيتها ومنزلتها من القرآن الكريم. ثم تناول العلاقة بين الشرع الإسلامي والعقل ،**وبين فيه أهمية العقل في الإسلام كما تناول الصلة التي يجب أن تكون بين الشرع* *والعقل ، وأوضح أن العقل لا يمكن أن ينافي نصاً صحيحاً** .* 
*وأما**الباب الأول** :*
*فهو عن موقف المدرسة العقلية القديمة(المعتزل  ) من السنة** النبوية ، تناول فيه موقفها من العقل وعلاقة ذلك بالأصول الخمسة عندهم ، و أثر ذلك** الموقف في رد الأحاديث الصحيحة ، و مثل لذلك بعدة أمور: صفات الله تعالى ، رؤية** الله سبحانه وتعالى ، أفعال العباد، صاحب الكبيرة ، الشفاعة ، عذاب القبر** .* 
*وأما الباب الثاني** :*
*فهو عن موقف المستشرقين من** السنة النبوية ، مهد له بالحديث عن صلة المستشرقين بالفكر الإسلامي وأثر تلك الصلة** في إثارة الشبهات حول السنة النبوية** .* 
*وضمن ذلك الحديث عن مفهوم الاستشراق ،**وتاريخه وأهدافه ، ومنهجه . ثم عرض شبهاتهم حول الوحي النبوي ، مع الإجابة عنها ،**ثم تعرض لموقف المستشرقين من صحةِ الحديث النبوي** .* 
*وأما البابُ* *الثالث** :*
*فهو عن موقف المدرسةِ العقليةِ الحديثةِ من السنة النبوية**.* 
*فذكر علاقة المدرسة العقلية الحديثة بالمدرسة العقلية القديمة ، وأثرُ تلك* *العلاقة في ردِّ الأحاديث النبوية ، وتناول ذلك من خلال مجموعةٍ من الأحاديث التي* *ردها هؤلاء بعقولهم مع اختيار ثلاثةٍ منها للدراسة حتى يتبين منهجُ هذه المدرسة* *وتنكشف حقيقته** .* 
*ثم ذكر تأثر المدرسة العقلية الحديثة بالمستشرقين ، وأثر ذلك* *في إثارة الشبه حول السنة ، و أورد تلك الشبهات و ذكر الجواب عنها** .* 
*وأما الخاتمة** :*
*فذكر فيها أهمَّ النتائج التي توصل إليها من** خلال البحث*

----------


## علي بن حسين فقيهي

*لم يعد الانترنت خدمة أحادية المصدر، بل صارت خدمة تفاعلية، ومن ذلك ما يتم عبرها من التعاقد بصوره المتعددة سياسية، واقتصادية، واجتماعية، وعلمية، مما يستدعي بدراسته دراسة فقهية، وقد حاول الباحث*
*حسن بودي* 
*جمع شتات هذا الموضوع في كتابه:* 
*( التعاقد عبر الإنترنت: دراسة فقهية مقارنة)*
*ط دار الكتب القانونية بالقاهرة، 1430هـ*

----------


## علي بن حسين فقيهي

*استجدت أنواع كثيرة من البنوك الطبية كبنوك الدم والحيوانات المنوية، والأعضاء، ما يقتضي معرفة أحكامها وكان هذا موضوع رسالة الدكتوراه*
*لإسماعيل مرحبا*
*(الأحكام الفقهية المتعلقة بالبنوك الطبية والآثار المترتبة عليها)*
*ومن نتائجها:تحريم نقل أعضاء شخص غير كامل الأهلية، وتحريم الإجهاض للحصول على الخلايا الجذعية، وإباحة التشريح .*

----------


## علي بن حسين فقيهي

*يعين ثبات الحكم الشرعي على معرفة أحكام الحوادث غير المتناهية في صوره، ومن الدراسات المهمة في باب الزكاة: كتاب* 
*(المسائل المستجدة في نوازل الزكاة)*
*لأيمن العنقري*
*ط دار الميمان 1430هـ، حيث بحث أحكام زكاة الأسهم والسندات، والتقسيط، والراتب، والتقاعد، والمساهمات المتعثرة، والجمعيات، وإخراج الزكاة من غير جنسها.. وغيرها.*

----------


## علي بن حسين فقيهي

*من القضايا المهمة في السياسة الشرعية مسألة دخول الدولة المسلمة في المواثيق والعهود الدولية، لا سيما في هذا العصر الذي كثرت فيه المجالس والهيئات الدولية المعنية بتقنين العلاقات الأممية، وقد نهض بدراسة هذه المسألة الباحث* 
*محيي الدين إبراهيم عيسى* 
*في كتابه:* 
*(المصالحات والعهود في السياسة الشرعية)*
*ط دار طيبة بالرياض، 1430هـ*

----------


## علي بن حسين فقيهي

*لا يقتصر النهي عن التعامل بالعقود المالية المحرمة على أطرافها المباشرة، بل يطال أطرافاً أخرى تعمل في متعلقاته كالإعلانات، وأخذ الأجرة، والضمان ونحوها، بما يحتاج المتلبس فيه إلى معرفة ذلك تفصيلاً. وقد درس الباحث** ناصر العتيق* *هذا في رسالته للماجستير في المعهد العالي للقضاء بعنوان:**( الإعانة على المحرم في المعاملات التجارية )*

----------


## علي بن حسين فقيهي

*في ظل انتشار الشبهات -وهي وارد يرد على القلب يحول بينه وبين الحق- يحتاج المسلم إلى منهج سليم يحمي منها ويواجهها، وليس في ذلك ثمة منهج أمثل من منهج الصحابة رضي الله عنهم، وهو ما تناوله الباحث*
*عبدالله البدر* 
*في رسالة الماجستير التي قدمها لقسم الدراسات الإسلامية بجامعة الملك سعود بعنوان:*
*(منهج الصحابة في التعامل مع الشبهات ).*

----------


## علي بن حسين فقيهي

*في ظل التوظيف السلبي للنصوص الشرعية من بعض الاتجاهات في موضوع قضايا المرأة تشتد الحاجة إلى دراسة حديثية لبعض المسائل وخصوصاً في موضوع الحجاب، وهذا ما تغطيه دراسة*
*فؤاد الجيزاني*
*في كتابه*
*"الآثار الواردة عن الصحابة رضي الله عنهم في تفسير آيات الحجاب رواية ودراية"* 
*حيث وقف على كثير من الروايات التي حملت أكثر من دلالتها*

----------


## علي بن حسين فقيهي

صدر حديثاً كتاب 
"ندوة السنة النبوية بين ضوابط الفهم السديد ومتطلبات التجديد"
في مجلدين عن كلية الدراسات الإسلامية والعربية بدبي ، ويضم (16) بحثا محكماً مع المداخلات والتعليقات ، وهو زاخر بالبحوث القيمة حول قضايا فهم السنة عند السلف، وأثر السياق، والمقاصد، وضوابط التجديد، والقراءة الحداثية ..وغيرها.

----------


## علي بن حسين فقيهي

من جديد الاصدرات كتاب 
"دعاة الاختلاط في المجتمع من منظور الفكر الإسلامي المعاصر" 
لسليمان محمد العيدي 
، دار المؤيد 1430 ، وفيه اجتهد الباحث في تقصي جذور القضية ، وتتبع أسبابها ومقومات نشأتها وتطورها ، ثم عمل على دراسة الأفكار وتقويمها مع رد الشبهات المثارة ، وبيان الموقف الإسلامي منها

----------


## عبد الرحمن السديس

صدر حديثا ولأول مرة يطبع: 

- منهاج القاصدين لابن الجوزي ، تحقيق : كامل الخراط، دار التوفيق، 3 مجلدات. بـ 115 ريالا عند التدمرية.

- موسوعة المعلمي اليماني وأثره في علم الحديث، المسماه: النكت الجياد المنتخبة من كلام شيخ النقاد
لـ إبراهيم بن سعيد الصبيحي.
في 4 مجلدات ، صادر عن دار طيبة ، وسعره 128 ريالا عند التدمرية .

----------


## علي بن حسين فقيهي

الشيخ عبد الرحمن السديس : جزاك الله خيراً على حضورك وإضافتك .

----------


## علي بن حسين فقيهي

من الكتب الجديدة كتاب 
* ( مسائل معاصرة مما تعم به البلوى في فقه العبادات )** للدكتور نايف جريدان* * نشر : دار كنوز إشبيليا ، وهي دراسة فقهية معاصرة تناول فيها بعض المسائل التي تعم بها البلوى في جانب العبادات مثل : استعمال مياه الصرف الصحي بعد معالجتها ، واستعمال التقاويم في تحديد أوقات الصلاة ، واستعمال القطرة والحقنة للصائم.*

----------


## علي بن حسين فقيهي

*من المصطلحات المتداولة عند الفقهاء : مصطلح التقديرات: ويعنى به إعطاء الشيء منزلة على خلاف واقعه في الوجود والعدم التفاتا إلى أصل شرعي معتبر ، وقد استطاع** الدكتور مسلم الدوسري** أن يوضح في كتابه* *(التقديرات الشرعية وأثرها في التقعيد الأصولي والفقهي)* *دار زدني، نشأة هذا المصطلح وتطوره وأحكامه وأثره في القواعد الفقهية والأصولية.*

----------


## علي بن حسين فقيهي

*من المتفق عليه عند أهل العلم أن هناك أحاديث في الأحكام لا يعمل بها؛ لعدم اعتبارها عندهم، لضعفها أو لنسخها أو لعلة أخرى، وقد جمع الباحث:*
*بدر الجامع*
*هذه المسائل في رسالة ماجستير بعنوان:* 
*(المسائل التي نُقل الإجماع على عدم العمل بأحاديثها)*
*وهي مقدمة إلى المعهد العالي للقضاء عام 1427هـ.*

----------


## محمدالخالدي

صدر حديثاً :

*فتاوى الشيخ عبدالله بن حميد رحمه الله* 
صورة الكتاب

----------


## علي بن حسين فقيهي

*اتسم عصرنا الحاضر بالتطور في الحقوق والملكية والمعاملات بشكل كبير، فظهرت أنواع كثيرة من الحقوق ، ومنها ( حق الامتياز )، وهو مصطلح متداول ،وفي دراسة لأمور شتى متعلقةٍ بهذا الحق قدّم** الدكتور إبراهيم التنم** كتابه"الامتياز في المعاملات المالية وأحكامه في الفقه الإسلامي"** وهو من إصدار دار ابن الجوزي.*

----------


## علي بن حسين فقيهي

*صدر حديثاً: كتاب**"الخلاف أنواعه ، وضوابطه- دراسة أصوليّة تطبيقيّة"** لحسن العصيمي** والكتاب دراسةٌ لموضوع الخلاف في الشريعة الإسلامية ، وأنواعه ، وضوابطه ، وأدلة كل نوع، وكيفية التعامل معه، ومقاصد الشريعة فيه ، مع بيان زلة العالم وموقعها من الخلاف. وهو من نشر دار ابن الجوزي.*

----------


## علي بن حسين فقيهي

*يعد مصطلح "أهل الحل والعقد" من المصطلحات التي يكثر حضورها في فقه السياسة الشرعية ، وهذا ما يجعل الحاجة ماسة إلى تحرير هذا المصطلح، وبيان المراد الشرعي منه، وقد حاول الباحث** بلال صفي الدين** في كتابه* *(أهل الحل والعقد في نظام الحكم الإسلامي)* *تحرير هذا المصطلح ، مستخدماً في دراسته منهج البحث الاستقرائي التحليلي .*

----------


## علي بن حسين فقيهي

*يعد جمع النظائر الفقهية في المسألة الواحدة من الاتجاهات الجديدة التي ما زالت تحتاج إلى بحث ودراسة، ويأتي كتاب** الدكتور عبد الله الطريقي**"الإشارة وما يتعلق بها من أحكام في الفقه الإسلامي"** كأحد الأمثلة الرائعة على حاجة هذا الاتجاه للتأليف والبحث ، وقد تناول في الكتاب مسائل مهمة ، تجمعها حركة الإشارة .*

----------


## علي بن حسين فقيهي

*اعتنى الإسلام بالسائح عناية كبيرة، حتى إنه جعل للمسافر المنقطع نصيباً من الزكاة، كما شرع أحكاماً تضبط تعامله مع الآخرين وتعامل الآخرين معه، مسلماً كان أم غير مسلم، وقد جمع*
*الأستاذ* *زكي زيدان* 
*هذه الأحكام في دراسة مقارنة في كتابه:*
*(حقوق السائح وواجباته في الفقه الإسلامي والقانون الوضعي)*

----------


## علي بن حسين فقيهي

*ليس الاتكاء على النص هو المعيار في صحة الاستدلال، وإنما المعيار هو في صحة هذا الاستدلال، وتظهر هذه الأهمية خاصة في مسائل النوازل المعاصرة، وقد حاول الباحث** وائل الهويريني** في كتابه:* *( المنهج في استنباط أحكام النوازل)* *إبراز منهج صحيح في هذا الجانب، كما تناول فيه أيضاً المناهج المنحرفة في الاستدلال والاستنباط .*

----------


## علي بن حسين فقيهي

*من المناحي الفقهية التي اعتنى بها العلماء في القرون المتقدمة مسألة : الفروق الفقهية، وتبرز أهيمتها إذا لم تكن خاصة بمذهب محدد، وهذا ما سلكه ابن القيم في عامة كتبه، وقد اعتنى الباحث* *سيد حبيب الأفغاني** بجمع هذه الفروق من كتب ابن القيم ودراستها دراسة فقهية موسعة، وذلك في كتابه** (الفروق الفقهية عند ابن القيم الجوزية )*

----------


## علي بن حسين فقيهي

*كان النبي -صلى الله عليه وسلم- يختار في تعليمه أصحابه أفضل الوسائل التعليمية وأوقعها في نفوسهم وأقربها إلى فهمهم، وينوع في طرق التعليم ما يتطلبه الموقف وتمليه حاجة المخاطَب، وقد تناول** الأستاذ/ سعيد العنزي** هذا الموضوع في رسالة دكتوراه بعنوان:** (الوسائل التعليمية في السنة النبوية رواية ودراية)** جامعة الإمام بالرياض*

----------


## علي بن حسين فقيهي

*يلحظ الناظر في كتب التفسير اختلاف بعضها في تفسير آيات الأحكام ، ولربما فهم من هذا تناقض المفسرين فيما بينهم، لكنه يغفل عن المؤثرات العلمية التي تستدعي هذا الاختلاف ، وهذا ما حاول أن يبرزه* *الباحث عبد الإله الحوري** في كتابه* *( أسباب اختلاف المفسرين في آيات الأحكام )** والكتاب من نشر دار النوادر.*

----------


## علي بن حسين فقيهي

إن العلماء هم أهل الفضل والرفعة والمكانة العظيمة والمنزلة الرفيعة التي لا تساويها منزلة ولا تساميها مرتبة مهما علت, وإن أقل ما يُقدم لعلماء الأمة الأفذاذ العظماء أن يبين فضلهم, وينشر علمهم, ليستمر نفعهم وعطاؤهم حتى بعد موتهم.
والشيخ عبد العزيز بن عبد الله بن باز- رحمه الله – من هؤلاء العلماء الذين نشروا العلم والدعوة, وذادوا عن حياض الدين والتوحيد حتى أتاهم أمر الله وهم على ذلك.وفي كتاب
(اختيارات الشيخ ابن باز الفقهية وآراؤه في القضايا المعاصرة) قام
الدكتور خالد بن مفلح آل حامد 
بجمع اختيارات الشيخ ابن باز - رحمه الله تعالى - والتي خالف فيها المشهور من مذهب الإمام أحمد- رحمه الله تعالى - ، مع بيان العلاقة بين آراء الشيخ وآراء الفقهاء من الأئمة الأربعة وغيرهم، واستعرض آراءه الفقهية في بعض القضايا المعاصرة مع ذكر من وافقه أو خالفه من علماء الإسلام المعاصرين، مع اعتماد المتأخر من آرائه عند تعارض أقواله في المسألة الواحدة، وقد قام المؤلف بجمعها من كتبه ورسائله المنشورة أو من الأشرطة المسموعة, ورتب ذلك كله على الأبواب الفقهية, كما أردف في نهاية كل باب من الأبواب بعض المسائل التي وافق فيها الشيخ ابن باز مذهب الإمام أحمد – رحمهما الله- فيقوم بذكر النص من كلام الشيخ في المسألة ثم يذكر النص الذي يدل عليه عند المذهب الحنبلي.

----------


## علي بن حسين فقيهي

*" العقل العربي"** لمحمد الصوياني**قراءة في المسكوت عنه واللامفكر فيه في مقاربات العقل العربي**يكشف فيه المؤلف حجم المغالطات في دعاوى موضوعية دراسات العقل العربي ومآلاتها في النيل من النصوص والشريعة الإسلامية كما يبرز بشكل كبير التحيز الأهوائي والخلل المنهجي الذي وقعت فيه تلك الدراسات .** الكتاب نشر مكتبة العبيكان*

----------


## علي بن حسين فقيهي

*في ظل الاتهام الغربي المتنامي للإسلام بغمط حقوق الإنسان ذهب بعض الباحثين إلى دراسة هذه القضية وتحليلها ، وقد أثبت** الدكتور/ خالد الشنيبر* *في كتابه:* *(حقوق الإنسان في اليهودية والمسيحية والإسلام)** أن الإسلام أعطى للإنسان وللإنسانية من الحقوق ما لم يعطه أي دين آخر، والكتاب من إصدار كرسي الأمير سلطان للدراسات الإسلامية .*

----------


## علي بن حسين فقيهي

*يحاول* *الدكتور أحمد القرني** في كتابه الرائع* *( الإبداع العلمي )* *أن يكشف عن أسس التفوق في مجال العلم، وقد نجح في ذلك نجاحاً كبيراً، و تميز الكتاب بخروجه عن الطريقة النظرية البحتة إلى الطريقة التطبيقية، وذلك بذكر الأمثلة المتنوعة، وهذا ما جعل من مادة الكتاب مادة ممتعة للقراءة.والكتاب من نشر عالم الفوائد.*

----------


## علي بن حسين فقيهي

*من أكثر الأوصاف الشرعية التي قد يؤثر التوسع فيها على بعض الإشكالات الاجتماعية وصف الفسق، من حيث تعيين الفاسق وما يترتب على ذلك، وقد جاءت رسالة الماجستير*
*لعبد الله العسكر* 
*والتي أصدرتها دار طيبة بعنوان* 
*"فسق الأعمال أحكامه ودلالاته الشرعية"* 
*مناقشة موجبات الفسق وشهادة الفاسق وخبره وإمامته وحضانة للطفل وغيرها من أحكام مهمة.*

----------


## علي بن حسين فقيهي

يقول الله عز وجل : {واعتصموا بحبل الله جميعا ولا تفرقوا} ويقول أيضا: {إن الذين فرقوا دينهم وكانوا شيعا لست منهم في شيء} إلى غير ذلك من الآيات والأحاديث التي تدعوا إلى اجتماع الكلمة وتحذر من الافتراق.
وقد قضت سنة الله أن يقع الاختلاف بين أهل العلم ، وأسباب ذلك كثيرة معلومة، ولكن أهل العلم ينبغي أن يكونوا أحرص الناس على اتحاد الكلمة ونبذ الفرقة حتى وإن اختلفوا فيما يسعهم الاختلاف فيه.
وقد حاول
الدكتور سعد البريك
أن يقدم تطبيقا عمليا في كتابه
(الإيجاز في بعض ما اختلف فيه الألباني وابن عثيمين وابن باز)
ببيان أن الاختلاف أمر لا مفر منه ولكن كيف يكون التعامل مع المخالف، وذلك باختيار ثلاثة من أئمة أهل السنة من العلماء الموثوق في علمهم وهم العلامة المحدث الفقيه عبد الله بن باز، والعلامة المحدث محمد ناصر الدين الألباني، والعلامة الفقيه الأصولي محمد بن صالح بن عثيمين، رحمهم الله تعالى، مستعرضا بعض ما اختلفوا فيه في كثير من المسائل، ومع ذلك لم يحصل بينهم تهاجر ولا تقاطع ولا مهاترات أو خصام وإنما كان يثني بعضهم على بعض ويشهد بعضهم لبعض بالعلم والفضل، مع سلامة الصدور وحسن الظن، ولم يكن اختلافهم طريقا للتباغض والتنافر فيما بينهم أو الطعن أو التجريح، وذكر في المقدمة ثناء بعضهم على بعض وذكر من أقوالهم التي تضمنت توجيهات تربوية في كيفية التعامل في مسائل الخلاف . 
وقد جمع المؤلف المسائل التي اختلفوا فيها سواء كان الاختلاف في المسائل العلمية أو العملية فكان يسرد أقوالهم وما استدل به كل واحد منهم، مبتدئا بالشيخ ابن باز، في جميع مسائل الكتاب، ثم من وافقه ومن خالفه، ولم يتعرض للترجيح بين الأقوال، كما أنه لم يخرج الأحاديث والآثار الواردة في المسائل. 
وبدأ في سرد المسائل التي تتعلق بالعقيدة، كمرجع الضمير في قوله صلى الله عليه وسلم: ((خلق الله آدم على صورته))، ثم بالمناهي اللفظية، كحكم قول القائل: (لا سمح الله)، ثم ذكر المسائل التي تتعلق بكتاب الطهارة، ذكر فيها ما يتعلق بالآنية، كمسألة ما يطهر من جلود الميتة بالدباغ. وباب الاستنجاء، وباب سنن الفطرة، ومسائل باب الوضوء كمسألة حكم التسمية والترتيب في الوضوء، وفي باب المسح على الخفين، كحكم المسح على الخف أو الجورب الرقيق، وغيرها من الأبواب. ثم تناول في كتاب الصلاة، المسائل التي تتعلق بالأذان والإقامة، والتي تتعلق بشروط الصلاة، وبصفة الصلاة، ومسائل صلاة التطوع، كحكم الزيادة عن عدد الركعات الثابتة في السنة النبوية في صلاة التراويح. ومسائل صلاة الجماعة، كحكم صلاة الجماعة الثانية في المسجد الذي له إمام راتب ومؤذن راتب، وغيرها من المسائل.والكتاب وإن كان فقهيا في مضمونه إلا أنه تربوي في أصوله ونتائجه، وهو جيد في بابه ومهم لطلاب العلم.

----------


## علي بن حسين فقيهي

*تتشكل القيم من مجموعة من العوامل، ولكل حضارة مجموعة من القيم، ولتأثير القيم الغربية في المجتمع الإسلامي جاءت رسالة الدكتوراه** لمانع المانع** بعنوان "القيم بين الإسلام والغرب دراسة تأصيلية"** من إصدار دار الفضيلة، مناقشة مفهوم القيم وأسسها وخصائصها في الفكر الغربي مقارنة بالفكر الإسلامي من خلال تطبيقات عملية لقيم مشهورة .*

----------


## علي بن حسين فقيهي

*صدر حديثا**كتاب (هاجس المؤامرة في الفكر العربي بين التهوين والتهويل)** للدكتور علي النملة** وهو عبارة عن مناقشات لطرفين متناقضين في مواقفهما من مفهوم المؤامرة، أحدهما يثبتها إلى درجة التهويل، والآخر ينفيها نفيا مطلقا، كما تسعى هذه الوقفات إلى البحث عن منهج وسط، فيثبت هذا المنهج وجود المفهوم لكنه لا يرمي عليه كل التدابير.*

----------


## علي بن حسين فقيهي

*في كتاب "منظومة القيم الإسلامية التي يحتاجها المسلم المعاصر"* *يلخص د.عبدالله العمرو* *القيم عامة ويقسمها إلى : قيم علمية ، وهي: (التفكير والتثبت) وقيم عملية (الحرية والحوار والعمل) وقيم خلقية (الصدق والصبر والشجاعة والأمانة والرحمة) ويستطرد بتفصيل تأصيلها وتطبيقها والكتاب من إصدار المؤسسة العالمية للإعمار والتنمية.*

----------


## علي بن حسين فقيهي

*هل يمكن أن ينمو الغلو في أحضان جمعيات تحفيظ القرآن؟ هذا ما تنفيه الدراسات العلمية كدراسة* 
*الدكتور عبد الله المطوع* 
*بعنوان: "الجهود الدعوية لحلقات تحفيظ القرآن ودورها في تحصين الشباب من الغلو"* 
*من إصدار دار الحضارة، وهي دراسة ميدانية علمية محكمة، مبنية على إحصاءات وأرقام دقيقة، تنفي الدعاوى المجردة عن البراهين العلمية*

----------


## علي بن حسين فقيهي

ارتفعت الكثير من الأصوات, وتزايدت الدعوات إلى دراسة التراث وتمحيصه, سواء كانت هذه الدراسة على المستوى النظري أو المستوى التطبيقي, وطرحت كثير من الأسئلة والإشكالات حول هذا التراث للإجابة عليها, والكتاب الذي في أيدينا
((مناهج الفكر العربي المعاصر في دراسة قضايا العقيدة والتراث ))
الدكتور شاكير أحمد السحمودي
يبحث في القضية المنهجية التي حكمت هذه الدراسات.
يتكون الكتاب من أربعة فصول, تحدث الفصل الأول عن أهم الإشكالات والأسئلة الكبرى التي شغلت الفكر العربي والإسلامي المعاصر وقد تم ترتيبها بحسب موضوعها إلى ثلاثة إشكالات:
إشكال الإلوهية والوجود الإنساني والذي أخذ مظهرين متكاملين العقدي والمعرفي, 
وإشكالية النهضة والصحوة والذي عرض فيه لعدة إشكالات, 
وإشكالية المنهاج والقراءة في دراسة النص والتاريخ.
أما الفصل الثاني فكان الحديث فيه عن الإجابات ذات المرجعية المنهجية التاريخية بصورها الثلاث والتي ظهرت تباعاً وهي : 
الصورة الوثائقية والتي بدأت اسشراقية غربية وانتهت مدافعة عن الروح والحضارة الإسلامية. 
ثم الصورة المادية الجدلية والتي بدأت اسشراقية ماركسية 
ثم الصورة البنيوية والتي نشأت في ظلال الفكر الفرنسي المعاصر.
وفي الفصل الثالث تكلم المؤلف عن الإجابات ذات المرجعيات المنهجية النفسية وهذه أيضاً كانت لها ثلاث صور ظهرت متتابعة وهي:
الصورة الجوانية والتي كانت في بدايتها مدافعة عن العقائد الإيمانية والروحية للإسلام لكن بمرجعية تخلط بين عدة اتجاهات كالعقلانية والتصوف والاشتراكية الناصرية.
والصورة التحليلية المتخذة من علم النفس الفرويدي أرضية أولية لتفسيراتها النفسية للعقائد والقيم الثقافية الإسلامية.
ثم الصورة الثالثة والأخيرة وهي الظاهراتية المدعمة بتحليل نقدي مادي للدين والتراث مستمد من فلسفة التنوير المادي وماديي القرن التاسع عشر.
وفي الفصل الرابع والأخير تحدث المؤلف حول أزمة المنهجية وصعود المنهج التكاملي في ثلاثة مقاصد:
أولها: في بيان أزمة الخطاب العربي المعاصر, وتعليلها, ووصف مظاهرها.
ثانيها: في الصورة الأولى المنهج التكاملي, ويمثلها أصحاب النزوع المنطقي الحجاجي ذوو النزوع الصوفي.
والثالث في الصورة الثانية لهذا المنهج والتي يمثلها تيار الإحياء الإسلامي المعاصر, والذي ربط بين مناهج التفكير والتدبير وبين مشروع البناء الحضاري المستقبلي للأمة الإسلامية.

----------


## أبو زارع المدني

جزاك الله خيرًا وبارك فيك أستاذنا الكريم .

وبما أنك فتحت الباب ورحبت بالتفاعل فاسمح لأخيك بأن يشارك معك ببعض النقول من هنا وهناك فيما يخص الكتب الجديدة :



عنوان الكتاب: خزانة الكتب 
اسم المؤلف: القسم العلمي بمؤسسة الدرر السنية - إشراف الشيخ علوي بن عبد القادر السقاف 
الناشر: مؤسسة الدرر السنية - الظهران 
سنة الطبع: 1431هـ 
عدد الأجزاء: 1 
عدد الصفحات: 678 
التعريف بموضوع الكتاب:
العلم بحر لا يعرف غوره ..وساحل لا يقاس حده.. وما من فن من فنون العلم إلا وقد أشبعه أهل العلم دراسة وبحثاً, وتحقيقاً, وتصنيفاً..فكثرت المصنفات, وتعددت التحقيقات, وتشعبت العلوم والفنون, وأصبح من الصعب على طالب العلم في خضم هذا البحر الزاخر من الكتب أن يعرف غثها من سمينها, وحسنها من سيئها, فرأت مؤسسة الدرر السنية أن تعمد إلى هذه المصنفات في شتى الفنون فتلم شعثها, وتجمع متفرقها, فتسلكه في نظام متسق, يسهل على طالب العلم من خلاله معرفة الكتب والمصنفات في فنون عدة, ويتعرف على نبذة عنها, وعن تحقيقاتها, وشروحها, وأفضل طبعاتها, وأشياء أخر, فجمعتها في كتاب واحد أسمته خزانة الكتب.. لتكون هذه الخزانة دليلاً لطالب العلم عند شرائه واقتنائه للكتاب.

وأصل هذه الخزانة رسائل كانت ترسل للمشتركين في جوال الدرر السنية لعامي 1429هـ - 1431هـ , ومن ثم قام القسم العلمي في مؤسسة الدرر وبإشراف من الشيخ علوي بن عبد القادر السّقّاف بجمعها وترتيبها, وتبويبها, وفهرستها, وسد الخلل الواقع فيها, وإكمال نقصها, لتظهر في آخر المطاف خزانة حافلة بالكتب والمصنفات, مرتبة ترتيباً يسهل فيها الوصول إلى الكتاب, ومعرفة محتواه, وبعضاً من المعلومات المتعلقة به, وقد احتوت هذه الخزانة على ما يقارب من ألفي كتاب ومصنف في سائر العلوم, كالتفسير, والعقيدة, والفرق, والحديث, واللغة, والتاريخ وغيرها.

وإن من أهم ما يميز هذا الكتاب:
· ذكره لأفضل الكتب في موضوعات معينة.
· تعريجه على بعض الكتب التي ينصح بها والاستفادة منها.
· ذكره لبعض الفوائد والتنبيهات المهمة والمفيدة لطالب العلم والتي لا تكاد توجد إلا فيه.
. إردافه بمجموعة من الفهارس لتسهيل الوصول إلى محتويات الكتاب كفهرس الكتب والمؤلفين والمحققين, وفهرس للكتب التي ينصح بها , وفهرس لأجود وأفضل الطبعات.

المصدر : http://www.dorar.net/art/431

----------


## أبو زارع المدني

كذلك صدر (ط 1431هـ) كتاب بعنوان (إضاءات في طريق العلم) وهو من إصدارات دار الدرر السنية، قام بإعداده القسم العلمي بمؤسسة الدرر السنية، ويقع في (150 صفحة).


وهو عبارة عن رسائل باقة الكتب من جوال الدرر السنية التي ضمت في بعض رسائلها توجيهات السلف وقصصهم، وأقوال العلماء وتوجيهاتهم من المتقدمين والمعاصرين، والتي تضيء لملتمس العلم طريقه، انتقيت من بين عدد من الكتب، والمحاضرات، والبحوث، والمقالات والدروس المفرغة.

----------


## أبو زارع المدني

كذلك من الكتب الجديدة:

o مقالات كبار العلماء في الصحف السعودية القديمة 1343هـ - 1383هـ لأحمد الجماز وعبد العزيز الطويل.

o مآل مكتبات علماء المملكة العربية السعودية لأحمد العلاونة.

o آيات العقيدة التي قد يوهم ظاهرها التعارض لخالد الدميجي وحياة المحمادي و حنان العمري.

o أكذوبة مذكرات الجاسوس البريطاني همفر لسليمان بن صالح الخراشي.

o آداب الدارس والمدرس لمحمد جمال الدين القاسمي.


الدرر السنية .

----------


## أبو زارع المدني

كذلك من الكتب الجديدة من موقع الدرر السنية :

14154 - شرح مختصر الطحاوي (في الفقه الحنفي)
تأليف: أحمد بن علي الجصاص - تحقيق: سائد بكداش
الناشر: دار السراج – المدينة المنورة - الطبعة: الأولى - سنة الطبع: 1431هـ
تصنيف رئيس: فقه تصنيف فرعي: فقه فروع عام حنفي

14153 - جهود شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية في توضيح توحيد العبادة
تأليف: أحمد بن عبدالله الغنيمان - تحقيق: بدون
الناشر: وزارة التعليم العالي- المدينة المنورة - الطبعة: الأولى - سنة الطبع: 1430هـ
تصنيف رئيس: توحيد وعقيدة ومنهج تصنيف فرعي: ابن تيمية - ترجمة كاملة أو دراسة منهجية

14152 - منهجية القراءة الحرة لصناعة المثقف
تأليف: إبراهيم بن عبدالعزيز اليحيى - تحقيق: فهدة بنت سعود آل سعود
الناشر: دار الثلوثية- الرياض - الطبعة: الأولى - سنة الطبع: 1431هـ
تصنيف رئيس: ثقافة عامة تصنيف فرعي: قراءة

14151 - رسالة في حكم تقديم السعي على الطواف
تأليف: إبراهيم بن عبد الله الجريسي - تحقيق: بدون
الناشر: بدون - الطبعة: الأولى - سنة الطبع: 1431هـ
تصنيف رئيس: فقه تصنيف فرعي: حج و عمرة - سعي

14150 - موسوعة الألقاب اليمنية
تأليف: إبراهيم المقحفي - تحقيق: بدون
الناشر: المؤسسة الجامعية للدراسات والنشر والتوزيع- بيروت - الطبعة: الأولى - سنة الطبع: 1431هـ
تصنيف رئيس: معاجم وموسوعات تصنيف فرعي: ألقاب

14149 - الإفادة بتعريف العادة
تأليف: عبدالله بن حسين بن طاهر - تحقيق: محمد عبدالقادر العيدروس ويسلم عبدالنور
الناشر: تريم للدراسات والنشر- تريم - الطبعة: الأولى - سنة الطبع: 1430هـ
تصنيف رئيس: أصول فقه تصنيف فرعي: أصول فقه - أعمال منوعة

14148 - الحوثيون سلاح الطائفة وولاءات السياسة
تأليف: مجموعة مؤلفين - تحقيق: بدون
الناشر: مركز المسبار – دبي - الطبعة: الثانية - سنة الطبع: 2010م
تصنيف رئيس: سياسة عالمية تصنيف فرعي: شيعة إمامية

14147 - الحرية الدينية في السعودية
تأليف: صالح بن عبدالرحمن الحصين - تحقيق: بدون
الناشر: غيناء للنشر- الرياض - الطبعة: الأولى - سنة الطبع: 1430هـ
تصنيف رئيس: فكر إسلامي تصنيف فرعي: المملكة العربية السعودية

14146 - الحركة الإسلامية في كردستان
تأليف: مجموعة باحثين - تحقيق: بدون
الناشر: مركز المسبار للدراسات والبحوث - الطبعة: الأولى - سنة الطبع: 2010م
تصنيف رئيس: سياسة شرعية تصنيف فرعي: حركات وأحزاب إسلامية

14145 - الحاكمية والسياسة الشرعية عند شيوخ جماعة أنصار السنة المحمدية
تأليف: عادل السيد - تحقيق: بدون
الناشر: دار الإبانة- القاهرة - الطبعة: الأولى - سنة الطبع: 2009م
تصنيف رئيس: سياسة شرعية تصنيف فرعي: تحكيم الشريعة

14144 - الجيش والسياسة في سورية (1918-2000م)
تأليف: بشير زين العابدين - تحقيق: بدون
الناشر: دار الجابية – لندن - الطبعة: الأولى - سنة الطبع: 1429هـ
تصنيف رئيس: سياسة عالمية تصنيف فرعي: سوريا

14143 - التيار الإسلامي في الخليج العربي – دراسة تاريخية
تأليف: هاشم عبد الرزاق صالح - تحقيق: بدون
الناشر: الانتشار العربي – بيروت - الطبعة: الأولى - سنة الطبع: 2010م
تصنيف رئيس: تاريخ تصنيف فرعي: خليج عربي

14142 - التصفيق والتصفير
تأليف: ضيف الله بن حسين الوهبي - تحقيق: بدون
الناشر: بدون - الطبعة: الأولى - سنة الطبع: 1429هـ
تصنيف رئيس: فقه تصنيف فرعي: فقه - أحكام مسائل فقهية منوعة مفردة

14141 - الانتصار في الرد على المعتزلة القدرية الأشرار
تأليف: يحيى بن أبي الخير العمراني - تحقيق: سعود بن عبد العزيز الخلف
الناشر: الجامعة الإسلامية بالمدينة المنورة - الطبعة: الثالثة - سنة الطبع: 1429هـ
تصنيف رئيس: توحيد وعقيدة ومنهج تصنيف فرعي: ردود ومناظرات

14140 - الابتعاث آمال وآلام وأحكام
تأليف: فهد بن يحيى العماري - تحقيق: بدون
الناشر: دار الأوراق الثقافية- جدة - الطبعة: الثانية - سنة الطبع: 1431هـ
تصنيف رئيس: تربية و تعليم تصنيف فرعي: سفر و مسافر - السفر إلى بلاد الكفر

14139 - الإمام الألباني رحمه الله تعالى – دروس ومواقف وعبر
تأليف: عبد العزيز بن محمد بن عبد الله - تحقيق: بدون
الناشر: دار التوحيد – الرياض - الطبعة: الأولى - سنة الطبع: 1429هـ
تصنيف رئيس: تراجم تصنيف فرعي: ترجمة مفردة - دراسة شاملة أو جزئية

14138 - الإسلاميون سجال الهوية والنهضة
تأليف: نواف القديمي - تحقيق: بدون
الناشر: الثقافي العربي- الدار البيضاء - الطبعة: الأولى - سنة الطبع: 2008م
تصنيف رئيس: فكر إسلامي تصنيف فرعي: فكر إسلامي - دراسات شاملة ومنوعة

14137 - الإسلام الحضاري (النموذج الماليزي)
تأليف: مجموعة باحثين - تحقيق: بدون
الناشر: مركز المسبار للدراسات والبحوث - الطبعة: الأولى - سنة الطبع: 2010م
تصنيف رئيس: الإسلام تصنيف فرعي: تنمية وتطور

----------


## أبو زارع المدني

الدرر البازية في الرد على الانحرافات العقدية والشرعية
**



عنوان الكتاب : الدرر البازية في الرد على الانحرافات العقدية والشرعية 
اسم المؤلف : أبو العلا بن راشد بن أبي العلا الراشد 
تقديم المشايخ : عبدالرحمن البراك و عابد السفياني و علوي السقاف 
الناشر : مكتبة الرشد - السعودية 
سنة الطبع : ط 1 - 1431هـ 
عدد الأجزاء : 1 
عدد الصفحات : 529 
التعريف بموضوع الكتاب :

من حفظ الله لهذا الدين أن يسر في كل زمان من أهل العلم من لم يزالوا درعاً حصينة لدين الله, يذودون عن حياضه, ويحمون بيضته, (( ينفون عنه تحريف الغالين، وانتحال المبطلين، وتأويل الجاهلين)), ويردون عنه هجمات أعداء الله سواء من داخل الأمة أو من خارجها. 

ويدحرون كل من أراد الدين وأهله بسوء بالحجة والبرهان, والتوضيح والبيان.

وإن من العلماء البارزين الذين كانوا شجى في حلوق أهل الباطل في هذا العصر الإمام عبدالعزيز بن عبدالله ابن باز - رحمه الله - العالم الذي لم يفتأ مجاهداً لله بكلمة الحق, يدافع عن دين الله بكل ما آتاه الله من علم وبصيرة, فرد الله على يديه الكثير من المؤامرات التي تحاك لهذه الأمة داخلية كانت أو خارجية.

((الدرر البازية في الرد على الانحرافات العقدية والشرعية)) كتاب تتبع فيه المؤلف جهود سماحة الشيخ في الرد على انحرافات الكتاب والصحفيين في المسائل الاعتقادية والشرعية ووثق هذه الردود وقسمها تقسيماً بديعاً ومهَّد لها وقدَّم بمقدمات رائعة تكشف حيل الصحفيين وجهلهم بمسائل الشريعة والعقيدة. 

في بداية هذا البحث ترجم المؤلف لسماحة الشيخ عبد العزيز بن عبد الله بن باز - رحمه الله - بترجمة موجزة ثم شرع في خطوة تمهيدية تطرق فيها لنقطتين مهمتين: الأولى دور الصحافة وتأثيرها في واقع الأمة, والثانية كيف كان الإمام - رحمه الله - يتعامل مع الصحافة ووسائل الإعلام .

ثم شرع المؤلف بالدخول في فصول الكتاب العشرة فتحدث في أولها عن ردود الشيخ - رحمه الله - على الانحرافات في مسائل التوحيد والعقيدة, وكيف كان الشيخ - رحمه الله - يعتني بهذا الموضوع عناية كبيرة, وذكر المؤلف بعض الردود التي كتبها الشيخ - رحمه الله - رادًّا بها على مقالات تخالف العقيدة الصحيحة وتناقضها.

وفي الفصل الثاني عرض المؤلف مجموعة من الردود التي كتبها الشيخ على بعض من طعن في أحكام القرآن الكريم أو السنة النبوية أو من قدح في رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم واستهزأ به.

أما الفصل الثالث فخصصه المؤلف لذكر جهود الشيخ في كشف الغزو الفكري في بلاد المسلمين, وتصديه له, وبيانه للأساليب التي يواجه بها هذا التيار الجارف الذي يستهدف الأمة في ثوابتها وأخلاقها.

ثم عرض المؤلف في الفصل الرابع جهود الشيخ ابن باز في محاربة فكرة وحدة الأديان والتقارب بينها والرد على دعاتها وكشف عوارهم, وبيان كساد ما يدعون إليه.

وفي الفصل الخامس كان الحديث فيه عن القومية العربية وجهود الشيخ في منابذتها والرد على دعاتها ونقدها نقداً واضحاً على ضوء الكتاب والسنة.

وتكلم في الفصل السادس عن دور الشيخ في الرد على الاشتراكية ودعاة تطبيقها كنظام تسير عليه الأمة, ومراسلة بعض الأنظمة العربية التي جعلت من الاشتراكية منهجاً لها.

وعقد المؤلف الفصل السابع للحديث عن جهود الشيخ في بيان مسألة تحكيم الشريعة والردود على الداعين إلى تحكيم القوانين والأحكام الوضعية في بلاد المسلمين.

أما الفصلان الثامن والتاسع فعرض المؤلف فيهما جهود الشيخ في الردود على بعض الانحرافات العقدية والبدع المحدثة.

ثم ختم المؤلف كتابه بفصل عاشر أظهر فيه جهود الشيخ - رحمه الله - في الرد على الانحرافات المتعلقة بقضية تغريب المرأة المسلمة وبعض القضايا الأخرى كتحديد النسل, وحكم الغناء في الإسلام, وبعض الأعياد المبتدعة.

فالكتاب يعرض لنا أنموذجاً لما ينبغي أن يكون عليه العالم السلفي الذي يهتم بقضايا الأمة ولا يشغله شيء عن شيء, بل يكون مضمار علمه وعمله وجهاده الأمة بكل قضاياها واهتماماتها وما يستجد فيها. 

فهو جدير بالقراءة والاطلاع خاصة في ظل الحملة الشرسة والمركزة من حملة الأقلام الصحفية المسمومة في الهجوم على الإسلام وشريعته وثوابته ومحاولة تضليل الأمة.


المصدر : http://www.dorar.net/art/489

----------


## أبو زارع المدني

ومما جاء في موضوع كنت في المكتبة (2) لعام 1431هـ بملتقى أهل التفسير مايلي :

صدر حديثا عن دار ابن حزم للنشر والتوزيع بالرياض الطبعة الأولى 1430 من كتاب سور القرآن وحروفه ونزوله.

تأليف: أبي العباس الفضل بن شاذان الرازي ( توفي 290هـ تقريبا)
صححه وعلق عليه وقارنه بأمهات كتب الفن: أبو عبد الرحمن بشير بن حسن الحميري
المدرس في مركز الإمام الشاطبي لتلقي القراءات وأحد مؤسسيه.

وقدم المحقق للكتاب بدراسة اشتملت على أربعة فصول:
الفصل الأول: ترجمة المؤلف:
ويشتمل على سبعة مباحث:
المبحث الأول: اسمه وكنيته.
المبحث الثاني: مذهبه.
المبحث الثالث: مشايخه.
المبحث الرابع: تلامذته.
المبحث الخامس: أقوال العلماء فيه.
المبحث السادس: مؤلفاته.
المبحث السابع: مولده ووفاته.

الفصل الثاني: دراسة الكتاب:
ويشتمل على أربعة مباحث:
المبحث الأول: نسبة الكتب إلى مؤلفه.
المبحث الثاني: الكتاب ومنهج المؤلف فيه.
المبحث الثالث: مكانة الكتاب بين غيره من كتب العلم.
المبحث الرابع: بعض أثر الكتاب فيمن بعده.

الفصل الثالث: عملي في الكتاب:
ويشتمل على ثلاثة مباحث:
المبحث الأول: التعريف بالمخطوط.
المبحث الثاني: التعريف بالمصطلحات.
المبحث الثالث: منهجي في التحقيق.

الفصل الرابع: مقدمات مهمة في هذا العلم.
ويشتمل على أربعة مباحث:
المبحث الأول: مصطلح الاختيار بين القراءات والرسم وعد الآي.
المبحث الثاني: علاقة الرسم بعد الآي.
المبحث الثالث: خطوات الترجيح حال الاختلاف في عد الآي.
المبحث الرابع: كيفية التأكد من توافق إجمالي عدد آيات السورة مع فرش خلافها.

ويقع الكتاب في 462 صفحة من الحجم العادي. 

--

88 ـ تعارض دلالات الألفاظ والترجيح بينها ( دراسة أصولية ، تطبيقية ، مقارنة ) ، للدكتور عبدالعزيز بن محمد العويد ، الطبعة الأولى 1431هـ ، مكتبة دار المنهاج ـ الرياض ـ .

( أصل هذا الكتاب رسالة علمية نال بها الباحث درجة الدكتوراه من جامعة الإمام محمد بن سعود الإسلامية ) .

89 ـ الشامل في فقه الخطيب والخطبة ، للدكتور سعود بن إبراهيم الشريم ( إمام الحرم) ، الطبعة الأولى 1431 ، دار المنهاج ( طبعة أولى لدار المنهاج ) .

كتب الدكتور سعود في مقدمته :
فإن كتابي هذا الموسوم بـ ( الشامل في فقه الخطيب والخطبة ) قد وفقني الله بفضله ومنته فيه توفيقاً بالغاً جلياً يلمس ذلك كل من قرأه وركب فلكه فأبحر في فوائده ورأى بأم عينه أو سمع ما يعرف من خلاله الجهد الذي بذلته في جمع شوارد المسائل وأوابد الفوائد ، كل ذلك قد لاقى رجع الصدى من قبل عدد كثير من طلبة العلم الخطباء منهم وغير الخطباء فبلغ في صدورهم مبلغ الاستحسان والإعجاب الذي انشرح له صدري وتفتقت له أسارير وجهي .

غير أن الطبعة الأولى التي خرج بها الكتاب لم تخل من الأخطاء المطبعية التي ينبغي ألا تقع فيها ولكن الكمال لله سبحانه ، وقد كان ذلك سبباً في العزم على طبعه طبعة أخرى نمحو بها ذلك الزلل ونزيد فيها ونبدئ ونعيد في بعض الكلمات والمسائل وهي ليست كثيرة .

90 ـ صفة صلاة النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ، للشيخ عبدالعزيز الطريفي ، اعتنى به الدكتور ماهر الفحل ، الطبعة الثانية 1431هـ ، مكتبة دار المنهاج .

91 ـ شعر الغزل ونظرة سواء ، للدكتور عبدالمحسن العسكر ، الطبعة الأولى 1431هـ ، مكتبة دار المنهاج .

كتب الدكتور عبدالمحسن حفظه الله في مقدمته :
( فهذه دراسة نقدية عالجت فيها أحد الموضوعات الأدبية المهمة ، ألا وهو شعر الغزل من الوجهة الشرعية ) .

92 ـ التفسير السياسي للقضايا العقدية في الفكر العربي ، لسلطان بن عبد الرحمن العميري ، الطبعة الأولى 1431هـ ، مركز التأصيل للدراسات و البحوث .

93 ـ مناهج الفكر العربي المعاصر في دراسة قضايا العقيدة والتراث ، لشاكير أحمد السحمودي ، الطبعة الأولى 1431هـ ، مركز التأصيل للدراسات والبحوث .

94 ـ سلسلة البحوث الفقهية المحكمة ( مدخل إلى الفقه المقارن وأسباب اختلاف الفقهاء ، من أحكام اللقيط في الفقه الإسلامي ، أحكام اللقطة في الفقه الإسلامي ، عقد المزارعة في الفقه الإسلامي ) ، جميعها للدكتور وليد خالد الربيع رئيس قسم الفقه في كلية الشريعة بجامعة الكويت ، الطبعة الأولى 1431هـ ، مكتبة أهل الأثر .

95 ـ المحنة وأثرها في منهج الإمام أحمد النقدي ، للدكتور عبدالله الفوزان ، الطبعة الأولى 1431هـ ، دار ابن الجوزي .

96 ـ الأحاديث الواردة في قراءة سورة الكهف يوم الجمعة ، للدكتور عبدالله الفوزان ، الطبعة الأولى 1431هـ ، دار ابن الجوزي .

97 ـ أحكام العقيقة في الفقه الإسلامي ، لمازن محمد عيسى بن عيسى ، الطبعة الأولى 1431هـ ، دار ابن الجوزي . 
( أصل هذا الكتاب رسالة علمية تقدم بها الباحث لنيل درجة الماجستير ) .

98 ـ القواعد النافعة في تمييز البدع الواقعة ، للدكتور محمد يسري إبراهيم ، الطبعة الأولى 1431هـ ، دار اليسر .

99 ـ التسديد شرح حديث النزول من كتاب التمهيد ، للإمام الحافظ ابن عبدالبر ، عناية وتعليق الدكتور محمد بن يسري السيد ، الطبعة الأولى 1431هـ ، دار اليسر .

100 ـ الصحيح من وصف الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم ، لأبي عبدالله السيد بن حمودة ، راجعه وقدم له الشيخ مصطفى العدوي ، الطبعة الأولى 1431هـ ، مكتبة مكة .

101 ـ شكراً أيها الأعداء ، للشيخ سلمان العودة ، الطبعة الأولى 1431هـ ، الإسلام اليوم .

كتب الشيخ في مقدمته :
هذه مقالات متفرقة ، سطرتها عبر بضع سنوات ، ووجدت أنها تتكامل في موضوع واحد يتعلق بالخلافات والصراعات التي تعصف بالناس وطريقة تعاطيهم معها ، وحرصت على استكمال الموضوع عبر مقالات عديدة كتبتها خصيصاً لهذا الكتاب ، وقد فصلت بينها بكلمات وحاولت إيجازها تشبهاً بالحكماء ؛ لتكون خلاصة تجربة حياتية ، أو خلاصة قراءة علمية . 

102 ـ المدخل لعلم تعبير الرؤيا ، للدكتور فهد بن جبير السفياني ، الطعبة الأولى 1431هـ ، دار ابن الجوزي .

103 ـ خلاصة الكلام في الرؤى والأحلام ، لعايض بن محمد العصيمي ، الطبعة الأولى 1431هـ ، دار وجوه . 
( وهي عبارة عن مجموعة مقالات نشرت في صحيفة الجزيرة السعودية ) .

104 ـ الدرر الحسنية شرح الأربعين النووية ( شرح المقدمة والحديث الأول ) لفضيلة الشيخ محمد الحسن الددو الشنقيطي ، اعتنى به الدكتور علي بن حمزة العمري ، الطبعة الأولى 1431هـ ، دار الأمة للنشر والتوزيع .

105 ـ أثر المرء في دنياه ، للدكتور محمد بن موسى الشريف ، الطبعة الثانية 1431هـ ، دار الأندلس الخضراء .

106 ـ حياء المرأة ( عصمة ـ وأنوثة ـ وزينة ) ، للدكتور محمد بن موسى الشريف ، الطبعة الأولى 1431هـ ، دار الأندلس الخضراء .

107 ـ بدعة إعادة فهم النص ، للشيخ محمد صالح المنجد ، قدم له الشيخ صالح بن فوزان الفوزان ، الطبعة الأولى 1431هـ ، مجموعة زاد للنشر . 

108 ـ نظرات في القصص والروايات ، للشيخ محمد صالح المنجد ، الطبعة الأولى 1431هـ ، مجموعة زاد للنشر .

109 ـ مشروعك الذي يلائمك ، الشيخ محمد صالح المنجد ، الطبعة الأولى 1431هـ ، مجموعة زاد للنشر .

110 ـ المنبر الحر ، للدكتور علي بن حمزة العمري ، الطبعة الأولى 1431هـ ، دار الأمة .

111 ـ رسالة التوحيد ، للدكتور محمد الهاشمي الحامدي ، الطبعة الأولى 1431هـ ، مكتبة العبيكان .

112 ـ مجلة التأصيل للدراسات الفكرية المعاصرة ، العدد الأول ، 1431هـ ، تصدر عن مركز التأصيل للدراسات والبحوث .

وقد تضمن العدد من الموضوعات منها ( مالآت القول بخلق القرآن ، الخلل المنهجي في دليل الحدوث ، المعنى في الفلسفة التفكيكية ، وحدة الأديان في تأصيلات التصوف وتقريرات المتصوفة ) . 

يتبع ..

----------


## أبو زارع المدني

أيضًا على نفس الرابط السابق جاء ما يلي :


ضمن سلسلة دراسات في المنهج = صدر حديثا 1431هـ الدراسة 15 بعنوان:

تدبر القرآن الكريم وقفات ولفتات
لفضيلة الأستاذ الدكتور عبد الله بن ضيف الله الرحيلي حفظه الله
الأستاذ في الحديث وعلومه بجامعة طيبة
ويقع الكتاب في 178 صفحة
وقد قسم المؤلف كتابه إلى مقدمة، وتمهيد، وتسعة مباحث، وخاتمة.

المبحث الأول: كلمات عن القرآن.
المبحث الثاني: لفتات في طرق تدبر القرآن ووسائله.
المبحث الثالث: قواعد التدبر.
المبحث الرابع: لفتات في أساليب القرآن الكريم.
المبحث الخامس: وقفات عند آيات.
المبحث السادس: من حديث القرآن عن القرآن.
المبحث السابع: من مواقف السلف تجاه القرآن.
المبحث الثامن: أقوال عن القرآن وتدبره منقولة عن الإمام الذهبي.
المبحث التاسع: التعامل الإلكتوني مع القرآن.

والكتاب جدير بالاقتناء والقراءة.
والله الموفق. 


--

أيضًا :

صدر حديثا 1431هـ الطبعة الأولى من كتاب:
منهج تفسير القرآن الكريم بين المأثور والمعقول دراسة نظرية لتحديد المنهج، وأمثلة تطبيقة من خلال كتب التفسير.

لفضيلة الأستاذ الدكتور عبد الله بن ضيف الله الرحيلي حفظه الله.
أستاذ الحديث وعلومه بجامعة طيبة.

----------


## أبو زارع المدني

أيضًا على نفس الرابط السابق, جاء ما يلي :

113 تنوير العقول والأفهام في تفسير آيات الأحكام ( تفسير آيات الأحكام في سورتي البقرة و آل عمران ) ، إعداد الأستاذ الدكتور سليمان بن إبراهيم اللاحم ، الطبعة الأولى 1431هـ ، دار العاصمة .

114 تيسير الباري في فضائل وتفسير وأسباب نزول كلام الباري من مسند الإمام أحمد بن حنبل الشيباني ، للشيخ عبدالله بن إبراهيم بن عثمان القرعاوي ، الطبعة الأولى 1431هـ ، دار الصميعي . ( مطبوع في مجلدين ) .

115 دلالات الألفاظ عند شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية ( جمعا ًو توثيقاً ودراسة ) ، للدكتور عبدالله بن سعد آل المغيرة ، الطبعة الأولى 1431هـ ، دار كنوز إشبيليا . ( مطبوع في مجلدين ) .
أصل الكتاب رسالة علمية نال بها الباحث درجة الماجستير من جامعة الإمام محمد بن سعود الإسلامية .

116 منهج أهل السنة والجماعة في تدوين علم العقيدة ( إلى نهاية القرن الثالث الهجري ) ، للدكتور ناصر بن يحيى الحنيني ، الطبعة الأولى 1431هـ ، مركز الفكر المعاصر . ( مطبوع في مجلدين ) . 
أصل الكتاب رسالة علمية نال بها الباحث درجة الدكتوراه من جامعة الإمام محمد بن سعود الإسلامية .

117 الاحتساب على النساء في العصر النبوي وعصر الخلفاء الراشدين رضي الله عنهم ( دراسة تحليلية ) ، للدكتورة الجوهرة بنت محمد العمراني ، الطبعة الأولى 1431هـ . 
أصل الكتاب رسالة علمية نالت بها الباحثة درجة الدكتوراه من جامعة الإمام محمد بن سعود الإسلامية . 

118 أصول الفرق والأديان والمذاهب الفكرية ، للشيخ الدكتور سفر بن عبدالرحمن الحوالي ، الطبعة الأولى 1431هـ ، من إصدارات مجلة البيان .

119 شرح شروط لا إله إلا الله ، المسمى ( رعاية العهود والوفاء بالعقود لما للا إله إلا الله من الشروط ) ، لخالد بن علي الغامدي ، الطبعة الأولى 1431هـ ، دار أطلس الخضراء .

120 ولاية الفقيه وتطورها ، لخالد بن عبدالمحسن التويجري ، الطبعة الأولى 1431هـ ، من إصدارات مجلة البيان .

121 نماء ( منهج بناء الشخصية الإسلامية من الرضاعة إلى ما بعد الجامعة ) ، إعداد مؤسسة المربي ، الطبعة الأولى 1431هـ . ( المشرف على المشروع الدكتور محمد بن عبدالله الدويش ) .

----------


## أبو زارع المدني

أيضًا على نفس الرابط السابق, جاء ما يلي :


122 ـ الكوكب الساطع نظم جمع الجوامع للإمام جلال الدين السيوطي ، ومعه شرحه المسمى الجليس الصالح النافع بتوضيح معاني الكوكب الساطع ، شرح محمد ابن الشيخ العلامة علي بن آدم بن موسى الإتيوبي الولوي ، الطبعة الأولى 1431هـ ، لدار ابن الجوزي .

123 ـ إزاحة الضجر عن فتح ابن حجر ( استدراكات و تنبيهات على مواضع من فتح الباري للحافظ ابن حجر العسقلاني رحمه الله ) ، تأليف الشيخ عبدالمحسن الزامل ( الجزء الأول ) ، الطبعة الأولى 1431هـ ، دار ابن الجوزي .

124 ـ قواعد ابن الملقن أو الأشباه و النظائر في قواعد الفقه ، للإمام سراج الدين أبي حفص عمر بن علي الأنصاري المعروف بابن الملقن ، تحقيق ودراسة مصطفى محمود الأزهري ، الطبعة الأولى 1431هـ ، دار ابن القيم ، دار ابن عفان . ( مطبوع في مجلدين ) .

125 ـ مسك الكلام في أخبار البلد الحرام ، لمحمد زكي عبدالحليم الخولي ، الطبعة الأولى 1431هـ ، دار لينة للنشر والتوزيع .

126 ـ الخشوع في الصلاة في ضوء الكتاب والسنة ، للدكتور سعيد بن علي بن وهف القحطاني ، الطبعة الأولى 1431هـ .

127 ـ النوازل الفقهية المعاصرة المتعلقة بالتداوي بالصيام ، لأسامة بن أحمد بن يوسف الخلاوي ، الطبعة الأولى 1431هـ ، دار كنوز إشبيليا . 

أصل الكتاب رسالة علمية نال بها الباحث درجة الماجستير من جامعة الإمام محمد بن سعود الإسلامية . 

128 ـ توفيق رب البرية في حل المسائل القدرية ، لخالد بن علي المرضي الغامدي ، الطبعة الأولى 1431هـ ، دار أطلس الخضراء .

129 ـ تاريخ ابن غنام المسمى ( روضة الأفكار والأفهام لمرتاد حال الإمام وتعداد غزوات الإسلام ) ، للشيخ حسين بن أبي بكر بن غنام ، اعتنى به سليمان بن صالح الخراشي ، الطبعة الأولى 1431هـ . 
(وهو تاريخ لبلاد السعودية بعد دعوة الإمام محمد بن عبدالوهاب ، حيث أرخ لإرهاصاتها ثم قيامها ، ثم توسعها السياسي ، مع ما ضمن كتابه من رسائل وآثار للشيخ محمد بن عبدالوهاب ) . ( مطبوع في مجلدين ) .

130 ـ الحمد على ضوء الكتاب والسنة وأقوال السلف الصالح ، إعداد وليد بن عيسى السعدون ، الطبعة الأولى 1431هـ ، دار رواء للنشر والتوزيع .

131 ـ مسائل في الوصية ، للدكتور محمد بن إبراهيم الحمد ، الطبعة الأولى 1431هـ ، دار ابن خزيمة .

132 ـ الفوائد الدراري في ترجمة الإمام البخاري ، تأليف الإمام العجلوني ، اعتنى به تحقيقاً وضبطاً وتخريجاً نور الدين طالب ، الطبعة الأولى 1431هـ ، دار النوادر .

133 ـ عون الباري بحل أدلة البخاري ، تأليف العلامة محمد صديق حسن القنوجي ، اعتنى به تحقيقاً وضبطاً وتخريجاً نور الدين طالب بالتعاون مع لجنة مختصة من المحققين ، الطبعة الثانية 1431هـ ، دار النوادر . 
( مطبوع في 10 مجلدات ) .

134 ـ مصابيح الجامع ( وهو شرح الجامع الصحيح للإمام البخاري المشتمل على بيان تراجمه وأبوابه وغريبه وإعرابه ) ، للإمام القاضي بدر الدين الدماميني ، اعتنى به تحقيقاً وضبطاً وتخريجاً نور الدين طالب بالتعاون مع لجنة مختصة من المحققين ، الطبعة الثانية 1431هـ ، دار النوادر . 
( مطبوع في 10 مجلدات ) .

135 ـ رياض الأفهام في شرح عمدة الأحكام ، تأليف الإمام تاج الدين الفاكهاني ( يطبع لأول مرة كاملاً محققاً على ثلاث نسخ خطية ) ، تحقيق ودراسة نور الدين طالب بالتعاون مع لجنة مختصة من المحققين ، الطبعة الأولى 1431هـ ، دار النوادر . 
( مطبوع في 5 مجلدات ) .

136 ـ دلائل النبوة ، تأليف الحافظ المستغفري ، ومعه رسالة في الحديث تنسب إليه ، تحقيق وتخريج الدكتور أحمد بن فارس السلوم ، الطبعة الأولى 1431هـ ، دار النوادر . 
( مطبوع في مجلدين ) .

137 ـ اليسوعية والفاتيكان والنظام العالمي الجديد ، لفيصل بن علي الكاملي ، الطبعة الأولى 1431هـ ، من إصدارات مجلة البيان .

138 ـ أعمال القلوب ، للدكتور سعد بن تركي الخثلان ، الطبعة الأولى 1431هـ ، دار أطلس الخضراء .

يتبع ...

----------


## أبو زارع المدني

أيضًا على نفس الرابط السابق, جاء ما يلي :


139 ـ مفاتيح التفسير ( معجم شامل لما يهم المفسر معرفته من أصول التفسير وقواعده ومصطلحاته ومهماته ) . للأستاذ الدكتور أحمد بن سعد الخطيب ، الطبعة الأولى 1431هـ ، دار التدمرية . ( مطبوع في مجلدين ) .

وقد قدم للكتاب الأستاذ الدكتور الشيخ محمد بن عبدالرحمن الشايع فكتب حفظه الله :
بما أن التفسير جماع علوم ، وملتقى فنون شتى ، ولكل علم عباراته ولكل فن مصطلحاته ، كان القارئ للتفسير والباحث فيه في حاجة ماسة لهذا الكتاب الذي بين يديك ، الذي ألفه أخونا الفاضل الكريم الدكتور أحمد بن سعد الخطيب الأستاذ بقسم القرآن وعلومه بجامعة الإمام محمد بن سعود الإسلامية ، والذي عرفته علماً في علمه وخلقه . وقد سمى كتابه مفاتيح التفسير وعرفه بأنه معجم شامل لما يهم المفسر معرفته من أصول التفسير وقواعده ومصطلحاته ومهماته . 

فرآه وأراده مفتاحاً بين يدي الدراسين والباحثين يفتح لهم مغاليق كلام ومصطلحات العلماء والمفسرين ، وهو كتاب ضخم في حجمه ، جديد في موضوعه ، عميق في مادته . وهو جهد سنين ومشروع عمر ، أخذ من مؤلفه عقداً من حياته ـ فبارك الله له في عمره وعلمه وعمله ـ . 

وقد سهل على الباحثين والدراسين ما يريدون معرفته من مصطلحات وقواعد وأصول متعلقة بالتفسير قريبة منه أو بعيدة عنه لكنها مذكورة فيه من مصطلحات نحوية وصرفية وبلاغية وفقهية ومنطقية وحديثية وعلمية تجريبية بلغت ( 1530 ) مادة علمية مرتبة ترتيباً معجمياً ـ ألفبائياً ـ ليسهل الوقوف عليها والإفادة منها .

140 ـ مجموع فتاوى ورسائل فضيلة الشيخ محمد بن صالح العثيمين ( المجلد التاسع والعشرون فتاوى الفقه كتاب الربا ) ، الطبعة الأولى 1431هـ ، دار الثريا .

141 ـ الفتاوى والدروس في المسجد الحرام لسماحة الشيخ عبدالله بن محمد بن حميد رحمه الله ، قدم له وأشرف عليه ، الشيخ صالح بن عبدالله بن حميد ، اعتنى به إبراهيم بن علي الحمدان ، الطبعة الأولى 1431هـ ، دار المنهاج ( الرياض ) . 
مطبوع بسعر مخفض 15 ريال . عدد الصفحات ( 1016 ) .

142 ـ الإرهاب وأحكامه في الفقه الإسلامي ، للدكتور عبدالله بن مطلق المطلق ، تقديم سماحة مفتى عام المملكة الشيخ عبدالعزيز آل الشيخ ، ومعالى الشيخ صالح بن عبدالله بن حميد ، الطبعة الأولى 1431هـ ، دار ابن الجوزي . ( أصل الكتاب رسالة علمية نال بها الباحث درجة الدكتوراه . 

يتبع ...

----------


## أبو زارع المدني

أيضًا على نفس الرابط السابق, جاء ما يلي :

143 ـ هداية آيات ، للشيخ الدكتور محمد الحمد ، الطبعة الأولى 1431هـ ، دار ابن خزيمة .

كتب في مقدمة كتابه وفقه الله :
فلقد يسر الله وقوفاً عند بعض الآيات في كتابه العزيز ، فكتبت شيئاً من ذلك ، ونُشر بعضه ، ولم ينشر باقيه . 

وكنت أرغب في مزيد من الكتابة في هذا الشأن ، وجمع ما تناثر من ذلك في كتاب واحد ؛ غير أن التردد كان حائلاً دون ذلك ؛ خشية ألا يرتقي العمل إلى الصورة المرضية . 

وبعد طول تردد ومشورة رأيت أن يخرج هذا العمل ، وأن يتعاور فيما بعد الزيادة والتهذيب ؛ فكان هذا الكتاب الذي يحمل ثلاثين وقفة في هداية آيات . وهذه الوقفات لا تعني بالضرورة تفسير الآيات التي سترد في غضون هذا الكتاب ، وإنما هي تأملات ، ونظرات فيما تحمله تلك الآيات من هداية وإرشادات ، ومنطلق لما تدل عليه من إشارات ولطائف وتوجيهات . 

وقد أحتاج أحياناً إلى بيان بعض معانيها ، وتحليل بعض عباراتها ، وذكر شيء مما قاله المفسرون في شأنها .أهـ.

والكتاب من القطع الصغير وتبلغ عدد صفحاته 160 صفحة .

144 ـ كيف ننتفع بالقرآن الكريم ؟ ( خطوة نحو تدبر أمثل ) ، للدكتور أحمد البراء الأميري ، الطبعة الرابعة 1431هـ ، والطبعة الأولى لدار السلام .

145 ـ مرقاة الصعود إلى سنن أبي داود ، للحافظ جلال الدين السيوطي ، تحقيق الدكتور محمد إسحاق محمد آل إبراهيم ـ الأستاذ المشارك في الحديث وعلومه بجامعة الإمام ـ ، الطبعة الأولى 1430هـ ، بدون دار نشر .

كتب المحقق في تقديمه للكتاب : 
والسيوطي في شرحه هذا سلك مسلك الشروح بالقول ، فهو يأخذ من الحديث مواضع معينة ثم يشرحها بعد ذلك ، وهو لم يستوف شرح الكتاب كاملاً بل سكت عن كثير من الأحاديث فأهملها وتركها بدون شرح أو تعليق .

ولم أكن أنوي ذكر جميع أحاديث سنن أبي داود بل أخرّج الأحاديث التي علق عليها المؤلف فقط ، لكن عندما ذكرت لسماحة الوالد الشيخ صالح اللحيدان انتهائي من تحقيق الكتاب أشار عليّ بإضافة سنن أبي داود كاملة إلى عمل السيوطي فاستجبت لإشارته وحققت رغبته ، موضحاً أن من يريد الاستفادة من هذا الشرح لا يحتاج إلى الرجوع إلى أصل سنن أبي داود الأم وأكون بهذا قد أرحت المستفيد من هذا الكتاب من عناء الرجوع إلى السنن .

ملاحظة ( هذ الكتاب والذي يليه طبعتهما ليست على شرط الموضوع ، ولكن لأنني للمرة الأولى أقف عليهما مع كثرة الزيارة والمشاهدة للكتب ، فلعلهما سقطا سهواً من المطالعات السابقة أو أنهما طبعا في عام 1430هـ ولم يوزعا إلاّ الآن ) .

146 ـ الأصول الستة رواياتها و نسخها ، للدكتور محمد إسحاق محمد آل إبراهيم ـ الأستاذ المشارك في الحديث وعلومه بجامعة الإمام ـ ، الطبعة الأولى 1430هـ ، بدون دار نشر . قدم للكتاب الشيخ محمد مصطفى الأعظمي ، وكتب في مقدمته حفظه الله :

وقد بذل المؤلف جهداً غير قليل في بحثه هذا ـ الأصول الستة رواياتها ونسخها ـ وفتح باباً جديداً لمستقبل الدراسات الإسلامية في مجال خدمة السنة النبوية ، وأحسن التعامل مع كتب التراجم المتنوعة ، وانتقى معلوماته منها انتقاءً جيداً ونسقها تنسيقاً بديعاً ، وأضاف مجموعة من الخرائط لكل كتاب من الكتب الستة أضفت على البحث تميزاً في بابه . 

فهذ البحث في نظري يعد بحثاً موسوعياً يستفيد منه كل باحث في معرفة نسخ وتراجم رواة الكتب الستة . ( أصل الكتاب رسالة علمية نال بها الباحث درجة الماجستير من جامعة الملك سعود بالرياض ) .

147 ـ شرح القصيدة الدالية لأبي الخطاب الكلوذاني ، شرح فضيلة الشيخ عبدالرحمن البراك ، عناية ياسر بن سعد العسكر ، الطبعة الأولى 1431هـ ، دار ابن الجوزي . ( أصل الكتاب تعليق على هذه القصيدة في مجلسين علميين للشيخ عبدالرحمن حفظه الله وذلك ضمن دروس الدورة العلمية في المتون المختصرة والمقامة بجامع الأميرة نورة بالرياض من شهر شعبان عام 1424هـ ) .

148 ـ الوسوسة رؤية شرعية ودراسة ميدانية ، لعبدالرحمن بن ساير العواد ، تقديم الأستاذ الدكتور عبدالرزاق الحمد ، الطبعة الأولى 1431هـ ، دار ابن الجوزي .

كتب المؤلف في مقدمته وفقه الله :

وإنني ومن خلال مجالستي لمجموعة من العلماء النجباء ، والمشايخ الفضلاء ، وما كنت أتدارس معهم ، وما كانوا يحدثونني به من كثرة المستفتين ، وحيرة السائلين ، وقلة الكاتبين ، لاسيما وأن أكثر ما كتب إنما هو مقالات في مجلات ، أو كتابات محيرات ، من هنا جاءت هذه الرسالة وهي فيما يتعلق بجوانب الوسوسة في الطهارات والنيات دون الجوانب الاعتقادية .

149 ـ ضمانات التحقيق الجنائي مع المرأة ( دراسة مقارنة ) ، لعبدالله بن عبدالعزيز الشتوي ، الطبعة الأولى 1431هـ ، دار كنوز إشبيليا . ( أصل الكتاب بحث تكميلي تقدم به الباحث لنيل درجة الماجستير من قسم السياسة الشرعية بالمعهد العالي للقضاء في جامعة الإمام محمد بن سعود بالرياض ) .

150 ـ المحجة في سير الدلجة للحافظ ابن رجب الحنبلي ، حققه وعلق عليه الدكتور عبدالقادر مصطفى المحمدي ، الطبعة الأولى 1431هـ ، دار ابن الجوزي .

151 ـ اتحاف أهل الألباب بمعرفة التوحيد والعقيدة في سؤال وجواب ، للشيخ وليد بن راشد السعيدان ، الطبعة الأولى 1431هـ ، دار الأصحاب .

152 ـ ألفية ابن مالك ، اعتنى بضبطها والتعليق عليها فضيلة الشيخ عبدالله بن صالح الفوزان ، الطبعة الأولى 1431هـ ، دار ابن الجوزي . 

كتب الشيخ في مقدمته حفظه الله :
وقد كان لي ـ من فضل الله تعالى ـ عناية بهذه الألفية منذ ما يزيد على أربعين عاماً ؛ حفظاً وتدريساً وشرحاً .

وقد تم ـ بعون الله تعالى ـ مراجعة نص الألفية الموجود ضمن شرحي عليها : ( دليل السالك إلى ألفية ابن مالك ) على عدد من نسخ الألفية والمؤلفات في شروحها وإعرابها ، فأشار عليّ بعض الإخوة باستلال نص الألفية ليكون في كتاب مستقل ، فأجبتهم إلى ذلك ، وتمت مراجعة النص مرات عديدة ، وبذلت جهداً ووقتاً في ضبطه بالشكل والعناية بهمزات الوصل والقطع وعلامات الترقيم ،وذكرت ترجمة موجزة للناظم . 

153 ـ أبجديات البحث في العلوم الشرعية ( محاولة في التأصيل المنهجي ) ، لفريد الأنصاري ، الطبعة الأولى لدار السلام 1431هـ .


154 ـ الرسائل المتبادلة بين الشيخين صديق حسن خان ، وأحمد بن عيسى رحمهما الله ، اعتنى بها سليمان بن صالح الخراشي ، الطبعة الأولى 1431هـ ، دار التوحيد .

155 ـ دعوة النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم في مرحلة الاستخفاء في العهد المكي ، تأليف الدكتور علي بن أحمد الأحمد الأستاذ المشارك بقسم الدعوة بجامعة الإمام محمد بن سعود الإسلامية ، الطبعة الأولى 1431هـ ، دار التوحيد .

156 ـ مدخل إلى مقاصد الشريعة ، للأستاذ الدكتور أحمد الريسوني ، الطبعة الأولى 1431هـ ، دار السلام .

157 ـ تحريم الاختلاط والرد على من أباحه للدكتور عبدالعزيز البداح ، الطبعة الأولى 1431هـ ، بدون دار نشر ، والكتاب من تقديم فضيلة الشيخ صالح بن فوزان الفوزان .

158 ـ أكذوبة مذكرات الجاسوس البريطاني همفر وبيان حقيقة من كذبها لتشوية دعوة الشيخ محمد بن عبدالوهاب ـ رحمه الله ـ والدولة السعودية الأولى ، إعداد سليمان بن صالح الخراشي ، الطبعة الأولى 1431هـ ، الناشر دار الآل والصحب .

159 ـ ولكن ظرفاء ، تأليف عماد رجب غريب ، الطبعة الأولى 1431هـ ، توزيع دار ابن الجوزي . 

يتبع ...

----------


## أبو زارع المدني

أيضًا على نفس الرابط السابق, جاء ما يلي :

160 ـ منهاج القاصدين ومفيد الصادقين للإمام ابن الجوزي ، تحقيق كامل محمد الخراط ، قدم له الشيخ محمد نعيم العرقسوسي ، الطبعة الأولى 1431هـ ، دار التوفيق . ( مطبوع في ثلاث مجلدات ) .
ومن المعلوم أن ابن قدامة رحمه الله اختصر كتابه مختصر منهاج القاصدين من هذا الكتاب لابن الجوزي ، وابن الجوزي رحمه الله اختصر كتابه من كتاب إحياء علوم الدين لأبي حامد الغزالي رحمه الله ، ولكنه تصرف في اختصاره تصرفاً كبيراً فهو لم يلتزم بذكر ما أورده الغزالي فحسب ، وإنما أضاف وزاد من عنده الكثير ، وأوضح ذلك في مقدمته . ولعل في مقدمة المحقق توضيح أكثر للفروق والزيادات التي أضافها ابن الجوزي على كتاب الإحياء .

161 ـ المناظرة بين السنة والرافضة ، تأليف جمال الدين أبي المحاسن يوسف الواسطي الشافعي المعروف بالطفيلي ( أحد علماء العراق في القرن التاسع الهجري ) ، تحقيق ودراسة وتعليق الدكتور خالد بن عبدالعزيز الجناحي ، الطبعة الأولى 1431هـ ، دار الآل والصحب . ( يطبع لأول مرة على ثلاث نسخ خطية ) .

162 ـ شرح الأصول من علم الأصول ، المتن والشرح لفضيلة الشيخ محمد بن صالح العثيمين ، الطبعة الأولى 1431هـ ، دار ابن الجوزي .

163 ـ أحكام الإعسار المالي في الفقه الإسلامي ، للدكتور فضل الرحيم بن محمد عثمان ، الطبعة الأولى 1431هـ ، دار كنوز إشبيليا . ( أًصل الكتاب رسالة علمية نال بها الباحث درجة الماجستير من جامعة الإمام محمد بن سعود الإسلامية ) .

164 ـ شرح كتاب الحج من بلوغ المرام للحافظ ابن حجر العسقلاني ، للشيخ عبدالله بن مانع الروقي ، الطبعة الأولى 1431هـ ، الدار العالمية للنشر . ( ولا أدري هل ارتضى الشيخ هذه الطبعة أم لا ؟ ) .

165 ـ حقوق آل البيت والصحابة على الأمة ، للدكتور محمد بن موسى الشريف ، الطبعة الأولى 1431هـ ، دار الأندلس الخضراء .

166 ـ بيوت مطمئنة ، لفضيلة الشيخ ناصر العمر ، الطبعة الأولى 1431هـ ، دار الحضارة .

167 ـ قيد الصيد (الجزء الثاني ) ، لمحمد بن عبدالله العوشن ، الطبعة الأولى 1431هـ .( والكتاب عبارة عن مختارات من الكتب العلمية ) . 

يتبع ...

----------


## أبو زارع المدني

أيضًا على نفس الرابط السابق, جاء ما يلي :

168 ـ الاستشارة في القرآن الكريم ، لفضيلة الشيخ ناصر بن سليمان العمر ، الطبعة الأولى 1431هـ ، دار الحضارة .

169 ـ التعليقات البهية على الفوائد الجلية في المباحث الفرضية لسماحة الشيخ عبدالعزيز بن عبدالله بن باز ، كتبها يوسف بن مطر المحمدي ، الطبعة الأولى 1431هـ ، دار المنهاج . ( الرياض ) .

170 ـ علم مقاصد الشارع ، تأليف الدكتور عبدالعزيز بن عبدالرحمن الربيعة ، الطبعة الثانية 1431هـ ، بدون دار نشر .

كتب في مقدمته حفظه الله :

أما بعد : فإن مقاصد الشارع هي سر التشريع ، ومعرفتها هي معرفة سر التشريع . وتبدو أهميتها من حيث إن بها يعرف استنباط الأحكام الشرعية ، وبها يوقف على المصالح التي قصدها الشارع الحكيم من تشريعه للأحكام . من أجل ذلك كان لي اهتمام بمقاصد الشارع : دراسة ، وتدريساً ، وبحثاً ، وإشرافاً ، ومناقشة . وقد حدا بي هذا الاهتمام بمقاصد الشارع إلى أن أقوم بتأليف هذا الكتاب ؛ جمعاً لمسائله ، وترتيباً لمباحثه ، وتنظيماً لفصوله ، وبياناً لعلاقة موضوعه بالأدلة الشرعية .

171 ـ أحكام استخدام الأطفال والانتفاع بما يختصون به ، لماهر بن سعد الخوفي ، الطبعة الأولى 1431هـ ، دار كنوز إشبيليا . والكتاب من تقديم الأستاذ الدكتور إبراهيم بن ناصر الحمود .( أصل الكتاب رسالة علمية نال بها الباحث درجة الماجستير من جامعة الإمام محمد بن سعود الإسلامية بالرياض ) .

172 ـ إتحاف القاري بالرد على مبيح الموسيقى والأغاني ( رد علمي مؤصل على الجديع ) تأليف الأستاذ النميري بن محمد الصبار ، إشراف الدكتور ناصر بن يحيى الحنيني ، قدم له وعلق عليه فضيلة الشيخ عبدالله السعد ، الطبعة الأولى 1431هـ ، دار التوحيد .

173 ـ الاعتداء في الدعاء ( صور وضوابط ونماذج من الدعاء للصحيح ) ، تأليف سعود بن محمد العقيلي ، الطبعة الأولى 1431هـ ، دار كنوز إشبيليا . والكتاب بحث علمي محكم .

174 ـ الفتور ، لفضيلة الشيخ ناصر بن سليمان العمر ، الطبعة الأولى 1431هـ ، دار الحضارة .

----------


## أبو زارع المدني

ومما جاء في موضوع كنت في المكتبة (2) لعام 1431هـ بملتقى أهل التفسير مايلي :

175 ـ قواعد أصول الفقه وتطبيقاتها ، للدكتور صفوان بن عدنان داوودي ، الطبعة الأولى 1431هـ ، دار العاصمة . ( مطبوع في مجلدين ) . الكتاب أصله رسالة علمية مقدمة لنيل درجة الدكتوراه في أصول الفقه من الجامعة الأمريكية المفتوحة بإشراف الدكتور مصطفى الخن رحمه الله ، ولجنة المناقشة تكونت من الدكتور محمد أديب الصالح ، والدكتور محمد المختار الشنقيطي .

كتب المؤلف في مقدمته حفظه الله :

ترجع أسباب اختيار الموضوع إلى سببين رئيسين : الأول : أن هذا الموضوع ـ حسب علمي ـ موضوع بكر ، لم يفرد بكتب مستقلة ، وأبحاث وافية بالمقصود ، بل ما زالت أكثر تلك القواعد الأصولية منثورة في الكتب مخبأة في مخدراتها ، محجوبة بالمناقشات الأصولية ، والاعتراضات الفقهية ، مما ألبسها ثوب الخفاء ، وأبعدها عن أعين النظار ، ففي استخراجها وإبرازها تيسير وتجديد . وهو أهم موضوع في أصول الفقه في نظري ، فعلم الفروع الذي هو الفقه كتبت فيه كتب كثيرة في القواعد ، وعلم الأصول لم يكتب فيه إلا الشيء القليل .
الثاني : أن هذه القواعد هي المقصودة من علم أصول الفقه ، فهي لبابه ونقاوته ، وعليها أكثر المعول في الاجتهاد ، لذلك كانت الحاجة ماسة لاستخراج لباب هذا الفن ، وهي هذه القواعد ، وصوغها بعبارات أنيقة ، وتقديمها للراغبين فيها ، والباحثين عنها ، مما ييسر تناولها ، ويقرب شواردها . وفي الختام أقول : حوى هذا البحث من القواعد الأصولية ما لم يجتمع في كتاب من كتب الأصول ، وحوى من الأمثلة الأصولية : القرآنية أكثر من 600 آية ، ومن الأحاديث النبوية أزيد من 300 حديث ، ومن الفروع الفقهية حوالي 500 فرع . والأمثلة التي ذكرتها تطبيقاً على القواعد الأصولية ، قد استغرقت وقتاً طويلاً ، وجهداً كبيراً ؛ لأنها مستخلصة من كتب الأصول ، وتفاسير القرآن ، وشروح الحديث ، وهي أهم ما في البحث ، مع العلم بندرة أمثلة الأصوليين في كتبهم .

176 ـ الرياض الندية على شرح العقيدة الطحاوية ، للإمام القاضي علي بن علي بن أبي العز الدمشقي ، تعليق فضيلة الشيخ الدكتور عبدالله بن عبدالرحمن الجبرين ، خرج أحاديثه وعلق عليه وأعده للنشر الدكتور طارق بن محمد الخويطر ، الطبعة الأولى 1431هـ ، دار الصميعي . ( مطبوع في خمس مجلدات ) .
كتب المعد وفقه الله في مقدمته :
ولما انتهى الشيخ من شرح الكتاب ، شرفني بالعناية به ، وتحقيقه ، والإشراف على طبعه ، وقد سُجل الشرح في أربعة وثمانين شريطاً ، ولكن لما فرغت الأشرطة ، وجدت في الكتاب مواطن كثيرة غير مشروحة ، بسبب تغيب الشخص الموكل بالتسجيل عن بعض الدروس ، فأحصيت النقص ، وعرضته على سماحة شيخنا ، وطلبت منه أن يشرحه مرة أخرى ؛ ليتم الكتاب ، فشرحه في اثنين وعشرين شريطا ً، فرغت كلها ، فكانت ربع الكتاب تقريباً . وكان العمل في التحقيق على حذف المكرر من الشرح وتخريج الأحاديث دون الآثار ، مستفيداً من تحقيق الدكتور عبدالله بن عبدالمحسن التركي لشرح ابن أبي العز . ثم رأيت من الفائدة تخريج الآثار أيضاً ، وعزو الأبيات الشعرية ، وذكر بعض المصادر المشار إليها في الشرح ، وكنت بين فترة وأخرى أجمع أوراقاً من الشرح ، حصل عندي فيها إشكال ، وأعرضها على سماحة الشيخ فيبين لي ما أشكل ، ويزيل عني ما استغلق ، حتى اكتمل بحمد الله ومنته وفضله تحقيق الكتاب .

177 ـ كتاب مصطلح الحديث مع التطبيقات العملية لكثير من مسائله للإمام شمس الدين محمد بن أحمد بن عثمان الذهبي ، استخرج نصوصه ورتبه وعلق عليه وقدم له خليل بن محمد العربي ، الطبعة الأولى 1431هـ ، دار الإمام البخاري . وهو الكتاب السادس من ضمن سلسلة فوائد منتقاة من المصنفات الحديثية . والمؤلف استخرج هذا الكتاب من مؤلفات الإمام الذهبي .

178 ـ طلب العلم ( فوائد ، نصائح ، وحكم ) ، للإمام شمس الدين محمد بن أحمد الذهبي ، استخرج نصوصه ورتبه وعلّق عليه وقدم له خليل بن محمد العربي ، الطبعة الأولى 1431هـ ، دار الإمام البخاري . والمؤلف استخرج مادة هذا الكتاب من مؤلفات الإمام الذهبي .

179 ـ الصلة في تاريخ أئمة الأندلس وعلمائهم ومحدثيهم وفقهائهم وأدبائهم ، لأبي القاسم ابن بشكوال ، حققه وضبط نصه ، وعلق عليه ، بشار عواد معروف ، الطبعة الأولى 2010م ، دار الغرب الإسلامي . ( مطبوع في مجلدين ) ، ( ذكر المحقق في مقدمة تحقيقه أنه حقق الكتاب على أربع نسخ خطية ) . 

180 ـ تأصيل بحث المسائل الفقهية ، تأليف خالد بن عبدالعزيز السعيد ، الطبعة الأولى 1431هـ ، دار الميمان .

181 ـ منهاج الكرامة في شرح كتاب الاستقامة من تقريرات سماحة الشيخ عبدالعزيز بن عبدالله بن باز رحمه الله على كتاب الاستقامة لشيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية رحمه الله ، أعده غزاي بن حمدان الوهبي ، الطبعة الأولى 1431هـ ، مكتبة الإمام الذهبي . ( الكتاب من تقديم فضيلة الشيخ عبدالله بن عقيل حفظه الله ) . والمؤلف قام بنقل المادة الصوتية إلى مادة مقروءة وبلغ عدد تعليقات الشيخ بن باز رحمه الله ما يزيد على ثلاثمائة تعليق . 

182 ـ منظومة موقظة الوسنان في علم الفرائض ، لبدر بن ناصر العواد ، الطبعة الأولى 1431هـ ، دار الميمان . كتب الناظم وفقه الله في مقدمته :
هذه منظومة مختصرة أردت أن أخدم بها مذهب الحنابلة خاصة ، وقد تحريت في نظمها ما يلي : 1 ـ التزام مذهب الإمام أحمد في استعراض المسائل ، مع الإشارة إلى مذهب غيره على سبيل الندرة . 2 ـ توخي وضوح العبارة وسلاسة السبك ، ومحاذرة الحشو قدر المستطاع . 3 ـ ذكر ما يتعلق بالحساب وقسمة التركات في كافة الأبواب . 

183 ـ مختصر رياض المحبين في سيرة الشيخ ابن جبرين ، تأليف متعب بن سعد السلمي ( رئيس اللجنة العلمية بمكتب الشيخ ابن جبرين سابقا) ، الطبعة الأولى 1431هـ . والكتاب من تقديم الشيخ الدكتور عبدالرحمن المحمود .

184 ـ كيف تثقل ميزانك ؟ ، تأليف الدكتور محمد بن إبراهيم النعيم ، الطبعة الأولى 1431هـ .

----------


## أبو زارع المدني

ومما جاء في موضوع كنت في المكتبة (2) لعام 1431هـ بملتقى أهل التفسير مايلي :


185 ـ الأربعون القرآنية ، تأليف أحمد بن عبدالرزاق العنقري ، الطبعة الأولى 1431هـ ، دار الآل والصحب .
والكتاب من تقديم فضيلة الشيخ عبدالله السعد ، والشيخ صالح بن سعد اللحيدان .
كتب المؤلف في مقدمته : أما بعد : فهذا متن الأربعون القرآنية جمعت فيه أربعين حديثاً مما صح عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم في فضائل وأحكام وآداب القرآن . اهـ.

قلت : ذكر المؤلف وفقه الله حكم الشيخ الألباني رحمه الله على غالب الأحاديث التي خارج الصحيحين ، واتبعها بذكر حكم الشيخ عبدالله السعد في حديثين تقريباً ، وأتى بتعليق لابن القيم وتعليق آخر لابن كثير على بعض الأحاديث ويعلق هو في مواطن أُخر .

186 ـ نفائس التدبر ، تأليف الشيخ جمال بن إبراهيم القرش ، الطبعة الأولى 1431هـ ، الدار العالمية .
والكتاب مقتطفات من باقة خدمة جوال ( شفيع ) في تدبر القرآن الكريم ، والتي انطلقت عام 1429هـ ، بإشراف الشيخ جمال .

187 ـ نمِ تفكيرك في تدبر القرآن ( إجابة أكثر من 500 سؤال على مهارات المقارنة ـ الاستدلال ـ الاستنباط ) ، إعداد الشيخ جمال القرش ، الطبعة الأولى 1431هـ ، الدار العالمية .

188 ـ كنوز قرآنية ( معاني إيمانية ـ بلاغة أسلوب ـ إعجازات علمية ـ أدلة شرعية ) ثلاث مجوعات ، إعداد الدكتور هشام عبدالجواد الزهيري ، الطبعة الأولى 1431هـ فيما يتعلق بالمجوعة الأولى والثانية ، أما المجموعة الثالثة فهي الطبعة الثانية .

189 ـ مقدمة في أصول التفسير ، تأليف شيخ الإسلام أحمد بن عبدالحليم بن تيمية ، حققه وعلق عليه وخرج أحاديثه وضبط نصه ، محمد صبحي بن حسن حلاق ، الطبعة الأولى 1431هـ ، مكتبة المعارف .

190 ـ دعاء ختم القرآن عند السلف وأحوال مبتدعة الخلف ، ويتضمن حكم التداعي لفعل الطاعات في الشدائد والملمات ( أحداث غزة الأخيرة أنموذجاً ) ، لأبي عبيدة مشهور بن حسن آل سلمان ، الطبعة الثانية 1431هـ ، الدار الأثرية .

191 ـ المعجزة الباقية كتاب الله ، تأليف سيد عطوة ، الطبعة الأولى 1431هـ ، الدار العالمية .

192 ـ القواعد الحديثية ، جمع وترتيب وتعليق ، للشيخ طارق بن عوض الله ، الطبعة الأولى 1431هـ ، دار ابن القيم . ( مطبوع في مجلدين ) .

193 ـ تحفة المتقي بختم السنن الكبير للإمام البيهقي ، تأليف الدكتور أحمد بن فارس السلوم ، الطبعة الأولى 1431هـ ، مكتبة المعارف .

كتب المؤلف في مقدمته وفقه الله :
فإن الله عز وجل قد منّ علينا بسماع سنن البيهقي الكبير ، على شيخنا المسند : عبدالوكيل بن عبدالحق الهاشمي ، بحق سماعه من والده محدث الحجاز الشيخ عبدالحق بن عبدالواحد الهاشمي رحمه الله ، وذلك في مجالس حديثية لم يتأت مثلها منذ زمن ، فلما تم لنا ذلك تطلع بعض الحاضرين إلى كتابة ختم يناسب هذه المجالس الحديثية ، ويجدد هذه السنن المنسية ، ولا سيما أن سنن البيهقي الكبير قلّ سماعه منذ سنين بل ندر ، فأكثر ما يروى في زماننا هذا ـ ومنذ أزمنة بعيدة ـ عن طريق الإجازات المتتالية ، ولذلك لم نطلع ـ في بحثنا ـ على من كتب ختماً يناسب هذا الكتاب الجامع ، يعرف به ، وينبه على فضله ، ويحل بعض رموزه فلما كان الحال كذلك استخرت الله عز وجل بكتابة ختم يناسب حال هذا الديوان الجامع ، أعرّف بإسنادنا إليه ، وأشرح حال مؤلفه ، وأبين فضل هذا الكتاب .

194 ـ الأحاديث الملحقة بالثلاثي في صحيح البخاري ، تأليف الدكتور أحمد بن فارس السلوم ، الطبعة الأولى 1431هـ ، مكتبة المعارف .

195ـ عدد جميع حديث الجامع الصحيح للبخاري ، لأبي محمد عبدالله بن أحمد بن حمويه بن أحمد الحمويي السرخسي ( ت 381 ) ، تحقيق الدكتور أحمد بن فارس السلوم ، الطبعة الأولى 1431هـ ، مكتبة المعارف . 

196 ـ فضل طلب العلم ، للإمام أبي بكر محمد بن الحسين الآجري ، تحقيق وتعليق ، أبي الحسن علي بن أحمد بن حسن الرازحي ، الطبعة الأولى 1431هـ ، مكتبة المعارف .

197 ـ شرح الأصول الثلاثة ، لفضيلة الشيخ عبدالعزيز الراجحي ، الطبعة الأولى 1431هـ ، دار الوطن .

198 ـ التذكرة في أحكام المقبرة العقدية والفقهية ، لعبدالرحمن بن سعد الشثري ، الطبعة الأولى 1431هـ ، بدون دار نشر . 
والكتاب من تقديم ومراجعة فضيلة الشيخ عبدالرحمن بن ناصر البراك . 
والكتاب على ضخامته يباع بسعر زهيد 10 ريالات وتبلغ عدد الصفحات ( 438 ) فهي طبعة خيرية ، ورأيت في مقدمته أمراً لم أعهده في الكتب فقد كتب في أول الكتاب : ( رحم الله من طبع أو صور أو ترجم أو أعاد تنضيد الكتاب كاملاً ، أو مجزأً أو سجله على أشرطة كاسيت ، أو أدخله على الكمبيوتر ، أو الأنترنت ، أو برمجه على اسطوانات ضوئية ـ بدون نقص أو زيادة ـ ليوزعه مجاناً ، أو ليبيعه بسعر معتدل فجزاه الله تعالى خيراً وثبتنا وإياه على الإسلام والسنة آمين ) .

199 ـ آراء الإمام عبدالعزيز بن باز الفقهية ( من أول كتاب الطهارة إلى آخر باب صلاة التطوع ) جمعاً ودراسة ، إعداد ياسين بن سعيد الحاشدي ، الطبعة الأولى 1431هـ ، دار التدمرية ( مطبوع في مجلدين ) . 
والكتاب أصله رسالة علمية تقدم بها الباحث لنيل درجة الماجستير من الجامعة الإسلامية بالمدينة النبوية . 
وصدرت طباعته تحت إشراف اللجنة العلمية بمؤسسة الشيخ عبدالعزيز بن باز الخيرية .

ومن باب الفائدة صدر قبل أشهر كتاب ( اختيارات الشيخ ابن باز الفقهية وآراؤه في قضايا معاصرة) ، للدكتور خالد آل حامد ( رسالة دكتوراه) في ثلاث مجلدات وهو متضمن لجميع الاختيارات الفقهية للشيخ ابن باز رحمه الله ، وذكر الحاشدي في مقدمة كتابه بعض الفروق بين رسالته ورسالة الحامد ، فلا يزهد في رسالة الحاشدي لأجل تشابهها في العنوان مع رسالة الحامد فبين الرسالتين فروق مهمة . 

200 ـ الخلع بطلب الزوجة لعد الوئام مع زوجها ، تأليف الشيخ عبدالله بن محمد الخنين ( عضو اللجنة الدائمة للبحوث والفتوى ) ، الطبعة الأولى 1431هـ ، دار ابن فرحون .
والكتاب عبارة عن بحث كتبه الشيخ بعد تلقيه دعوة من فضيلة الأمين العام للمجمع الفقهي الإسلامي لرابطة العالم الإسلامي متضمنة طلب المشاركة بكتابة بحث في موضوع ( حق المرأة في إنهاء عقد النكاح بالخلع ) .

201 ـ دعوى الولد على والده والتنفيذ عليه ، تأليف الشيخ عبدالله بن محمد الخنين ( عضو اللجنة الدائمة للبحوث والفتوى ) ، الطبعة الأولى 1431هـ ، دار ابن فرحون .

202 ـ التشيع عقيدة دينية أم عقدة نفسية ، للدكتور طه الدليمي ، الطبعة الثانية 1431هـ ، مركز التنوير للدراسات الإنسانية .

203 ـ العود الهندي عن أمالي في ديوان الكندي ( مجالس أدبية في ديوان المتنبي ) ، تأليف عبدالرحمن بن عبيد الله السقاف ، الطبعة الثانية 1431هـ ، دار المنهاج ( جدة ) . ( مطبوع في ثلاث مجلدات) . 
ومن له حب في الأدب وصبر عليه فلا يفوته هذا السفر .

204 ـ تهذيب النحو العربي ( ترتيب جديد ، وصياغة ميسرة لأبواب النحو وقواعد الإعراب مع ربطه بالأساليب القرآنية والمأثورات العربية ) تأليف أشرف شوقي عبدالتواب ، الطبعة الأولى 1431هـ ، مكتبة المعارف .

----------


## علي بن حسين فقيهي

الأخ الكريم أبو زارع المدني : حياك الله وبياك وجزاك الله خيراً على حضورك وتفاعلك .

----------


## علي بن حسين فقيهي

*من علوم القرآن التي لها ارتباط وثيق بتدبر القرآن والعمل به علم خواص القرآن، والمراد به: تأثير القرآن أو بعض سوره أو آياته في جلب المنافع ودفع المضار ورفعها، وهو من العلوم التي بحاجة إلى تأصيل ودراسة، وقد تمثل ذلك في كتاب: (خواص القرآن الكريم: دراسة نظرية تطبيقية)** للدكتور فهد الهويمل** وإصدار دار ابن الجوزي.*

----------


## أبو زارع المدني

جزاك الله خيرًا وبارك فيك أخي الفاضل .

--

ومما جاء في موضوع كنت في المكتبة (2) لعام 1431هـ بملتقى أهل التفسير مايلي :


205 ـ تحزيب القرآن ، للدكتور عبدالعزيز بن علي الحربي ( أستاذ القراءات والتفسير المشارك بجامعة أم القرى بمكة المكرمة ) ، الطبعة الأولى 1431هـ ، دار ابن حزم . 

وقدم تكلم فيه الشيخ عن جملة من الأمور منها :
فضل تلاوة القرآن الكريم ، القرآن الكريم أفضل الذكر ، ـ آيات وأحاديث في القرآن الكريم وفضل قراءته وقارئه ـ القرآن الكريم في رأي المنصفين من غير المسلمين ــ شرف حامل القرآن الكريم ـــ تعلم القرآن الكريم وتعليمه ـــ آداب قراءة القرآن الكريم ــــ ترتيل القرآن ـــ صفة قراءة النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ــــ أحسن الطرق وأخصرها لحفظ القرآن الكريم ــــــ من وسائل التثبيت ـــ عشر وصايا لحفظ القرآن وتثبيته ــــــ فضل القارئ الحافظ على غيره ــــــ نسيان القرآن الكريم ــــ الطريق إلى التدبر ـــــ التغني بالقرآن وتحسين الصوت به ـــــ مبحث في الاستعاذة والبسملة ــ الحزب والتحزيب .

206 ـ الكفاية في العقيدة والفرق والمذاهب ( تشمل على خلاصة كتاب التوحيد والحموية والتدمرية والطحاوية ومسائل من كتب مختلفة لأعلام السنة مع نظم الفرق والمذاهب المعاصرة ) وعليه الهداية إلى معاني أبيات الكفاية . 
للدكتور عبدالعزيز الحربي ، الطبعة الثانية 1431هـ ، دار ابن حزم .

207 ـ البلاغة الميسرة ، للدكتور عبدالعزيز الحربي ، الطبعة الأولى 1431هـ ، دار ابن حزم .

كتب المؤلف في مقدمته حفظه الله :
كم من مشتغل بالبلاغة وقد فاتته البلاغة في لفظها ومعناها ؛ كما اشتغل بعض شراح التلخيص ، فكتبوا هنالك مطولات حشوها بالتقسيمات والتفريعات والاعتراضات والردود بأسلوب أهل الكلام والجدل يحسبها المطلع إذا قرأها مصنفات في علم المنطق والكلام ، لما فيها من الحشو والتعقيد ، والاستطراد البعيد ، كأنما هي جسد شاحب ، لا روح فيه ولا ماء .

قرأت علم البلاغة في كتب كثيرة ، منظومة ومنثورة ، مختصرة ومطولة ؛ ككتاب مفتاح العلوم للسكاكي ، ودلائل الإعجاز ، وأسرار البلاغة للجرجاني ،وشروح التلخيص وكثير من كتب المتأخرين . 

وحفظت منها كتاب التلخيص للقزويني كاملاً ونظم الجوهر المكنون للأخضري وقرأت شروحها وانتفعت بذلك ، وبما أفادنيه من قرأت عليه هذين المتنين من أهل العلم غير أن الفائدة الكبرى كانت من تذوقي لكلام الله وكلام رسوله ، ومنظوم كلام البلغاء ، ومنثوره .

لهذا أنصح طالب العلم أن يكتفي بضبط المعالم التي تحفظ له المصطلحات والضوابط ، والتعريفات والمثل التي يحتاج إليها ؛ حتى لا يكون جاهلاً بقواعده ، وليكون على ثقة بعلمه ومعرفته .

وهذا الكتاب الموجزة مسائله ، المفصلة قواعده ، أقدمه لطالب العلم ؛ ليكون كافياً له في معرفة البلاغة وقواعدها ، ولينطلق بعد ذلك بذهنه وملكته كما يشاء .

208 ـ لحن القول ( تصويب وتغليظ الألفاظ وجمل شائعة ) . 
للدكتور عبدالعزيز الحربي ، الطبعة الأولى 1431هـ ، دار ابن حزم .

209 ـ مكانة الكتب وأحكامها في الفقه الإسلامي ، لخالد بن عبدالرحمن الشنو ، الطبعة الأولى 1431هـ ، دار البشائر الإسلامية . 
( أصل الكتاب دراسة نال بها المؤلف درجة الماجستير في تخصص الفقه الإسلامي وأصوله من جامعة اليرموك بالأردن ) .

210 ـ معالم في طريق طلب العلم ، لفضيلة الشيخ الدكتور عبدالعزيز السدحان ، الطبعة الرابعة 1431هـ ، دار القبس . 
( طبعة جديدة منقحة وتتضمن زيادات كثيرة ) . 
وقد أشار الشيخ للزيادات ووضعها بين معقوفين في مقدمته لهذه الطبعة .

----------


## علي بن حسين فقيهي

*استجدت في هذا العصر أمراض فتاكة تتعلق بها مسائل فقهية ، ومن أخطر هذه الأمراض [مرض الإيدز]، وقد قام** الدكتور راشد الزهراني** في كتابه : ( أحكام مرض الإيدز في الفقه الإسلامي )** الصادر عن مكتبة المزيني، ببيان الأحكام المتعلقة بالمرض في شتى أبواب الفقه مع الجمع بين الرأي الطبي والحكم الشرعي في المسائل المبحوثة.*

----------


## علي بن حسين فقيهي

كتاب (شرح معاني الآثار) من أعظم مؤلفات العلامة أبي جعفر الطحاوي وذلك لما احتوى عليه هذا الكتاب من فوائد تتعلق بالأحاديث سندا ومتنا واستنباط الأحكام منها مع حسن ترتيبه وتبويبه وقد صار هذا الكتاب من المراجع المهمة في المذهب الحنفي وذلك لأنه يثبت مذهب الأحناف مع إيراد أدلتهم وينفي ما ألصق بهم من رد الأحاديث وتقديم الرأي عليها، ولا يفوت الطحاوي أن يذكر أدلة المخالفين وينتصر لمذهبه الحنفي غالبا باستثناء مواضع يسيرة، لذا اشتدت عناية العلماء بهذا الكتاب بروايته وتدريسه وشرحه وتلخيصه والترجمة لرجاله.
وكان من هؤلاء الذين اعتنوا بهذا الكتاب
العلامة بدر الدين العيني
حيث شرحه في كتابين الأول (مباني الأخبار في شرح معاني الآثار) وهو خال من الكلام عن الرجال حيث أفردهم في كتاب خاص سماه (مغاني الأخيار في رجال معاني الآثار) أما الكتاب الثاني وهو كتابنا هذا 
(نخب الأفكار في تنقيح معاني الآثار)
حيث يصدر العيني بكلام الطحاوي رامزا له بحرف  :صلى الله عليه وسلم:  أي أصل ويضعه أمام كل قطعة من كلام الطحاوي أراد شرحها ثم يضع بين يدي شرحه حرف (ش) أي شرح تمييزا له عن كلام الطحاوي.
ويتميز شرح العيني هذا بأنه يذكر مناسبة الحديث بالباب ومناسبة الباب بما قبله من الأبواب ويطيل الكلام عن الرجال في أسانيد الأحاديث فيترجم لكل راو مقتصرا على اسمه ونسبه ولقبه ومرتبته في الجرح أو التعديل ومن وثقه ومن ضعفه ويضبط ما أشكل من الأسماء بالشكل أو بالحروف وبعدها يخرج الحديث ذاكرا من أخرجه من أصحاب الكتب المشهورة ولا يكتفي بذلك بل يحكم على الحديث صحة وضعفا ويتعرض أيضا للحديث ببيان ما فيه من اللغات والإعراب ووجوه المعاني والبيان والأسئلة والاعتراضات والأجوبة .
أما من الناحية الفقهية فينقل المذاهب الفقهية المتعلقة بالمسألة وأقوال العلماء من الصحابة والتابعين ومن بعدهم مع ذكر الأدلة المحتج بها ثم يقوم بالترجيح مع الانتصار غالبا للمذهب الحنفي.
ويكثر المؤلف من إيراد الاعتراضات والإشكالات مصدرا لها بقوله فإن قيل..... ثم يسرد الاعتراض ويجيب عنه بقوله : قلت.... ثم يسرد الجواب .ويكثر أيضا في الغالب من ذكر الفوائد والاستنباطات المستخرجة من الأحاديث .
ويتميز الكتاب بأنه يرفع الإبهام في كلام الطحاوي عند عرضه للأقوال دون أن ينسبها لقائل فيسميهم العيني .
كذلك يتميز هذا الكتاب بأنه يكمل كتاب الطحاوي بذكر ما فاته من الأحاديث.لكن يؤخذ على الكتاب أنه يترك بياضا لما لم يجد تخريجه من الأحاديث أو ترجمته من الرجال في كثير من الأحيان، كذلك الانتصار للمذهب الحنفي والتكلف في دفع أدلة المخالفين، مع بعض الأوهام التي وقعت فيه وأكثرها في تعيين الرواة أو تخريج بعض الأحاديث.يبقى أن الكتاب عظيم الأهمية كبير النفع خاصة وأنه يطبع لأول مرة مع حسن إخراج وجودة تحقيق فجزى الله القائمين على إخراجه وتحقيقه خيراً.

----------


## علي بن حسين فقيهي

*يغلب على بعض البحوث المتعلقة بالمرأة منهج الرد على الشبه، لكن منها ما يمتاز بمنهج المبادأة لبيان منزلة المرأة في الإسلام، ككتاب:** (مظاهر تكريم المرأة في الشريعة)** للأستاذة سعاد داخل**ط دار ابن الجوزي 1430، أبرزت فيه متعينات التكريم تشريعاً وقضاء في الحجاب والميراث والنكاح، ومتعيناته أخروياً بالجزاء والثواب.*

----------


## أبو زارع المدني

ومما جاء في موضوع [ كنت في المكتبة (2) لعام 1431هـ ] بملتقى أهل التفسير مايلي :

211 ـ تفاسير آيات الأحكام ومناهجها ، للأستاذ الدكتور علي بن سليمان العبيد ، الطبعة الأولى 1431هـ ، دار التدمرية . 
( أصل الكتاب رسالة علمية نال بها المؤلف درجة الدكتوراه في القرآن وعلومه من كلية أصول الدين بجامعة الإمام محمد بن سعود الإسلامية ، عام 1407 ) .

تناول فيها المؤلف بالدارسة التفصيلة أهم تفاسير آيات الأحكام المحمودة وهي ما يلي :
أولاً : تفسير الخمسمائة آية لمقاتل بن سليمان البلخي .
ثانياً : أحكام القرآن لأبي بكر الرازي الجصاص .
ثالثاً : أحكام القرآن لأحمد بن علي الباغائي .
رابعاً : أحكام القرآن للشافعي جمع أبي بكر البيهقي .
خامساً : أحكام القرآن لأبي الحسن إلكيا الهراسي .
سادساً : أحكام القرآن لأبي بكر بن العربي .
سابعاً : أحكام القرآن لعبد المنعم بن الفرس .
ثامناً : الجامع لأحكام القرآن لأبي عبدالله القرطبي .
تاسعاً : القول الوجيز في أحكام الكتاب العزيز للسمين الحلبي .
عاشراً : تيسير البيان لأحكام القرآن لابن نور الدين الموزعي .
الحادي عشر : أحكام الكتاب المبين لعلي بن عبدالله الشنفكي .
الثاني عشر : الإكليل في استنباط التنزيل .

وتكلم المؤلف وفقه الله عن كل كتاب في مبحثين :
المبحث الأول : حياة المفسر التي تحتوي غالباً على نسبه ونشأته وطلبه للعلم وشيوخه وتلاميذه ومكانته العلمية ومؤلفاته ووفاته .
المبحث الثاني : دراسة عن الكتاب وتحتوي غالباً على : التعريف بالكتاب ، وطريقة العرض التي سار عليها المؤلف ، ومصادره ، ومنهجه في الكتاب ثم رأي المؤلف فيه .

وتكلم المؤلف عن كتاب للزيدية في آيات الأحكام هو : الثمرات اليانعة والأحكام الواضحة القاطعة ليوسف بن أحمد الثلائي الزيدي .

وكذلك تكلم عن كتابين للإمامية هما : 
كنز العرفان في فقه القرآن للمقداد بن عبدالله السيوري ، وكتاب قلائد الدرر في بيان آيات الأحكام بالأثر لأحمد بن إسماعيل الجزائري المتوفى سنة 1150هـ . 

وختم بكتاب عن الإباضية عنوانه ( الدراية ، وكنز الغناية ، في منتهى الغاية ، وبلوغ الكفاية ، في تفسير خمسمائة آية ) لمحمد الحواري العماني الإباضي .

212ـ مجالس في تفسير قول الله تعالى ( لقد منّ الله على المؤمنين إذ بعث فيهم رسولاً من أنفسهم ) ، للحافظ ابن ناصر الدين الدمشقي ، أخرجه عن أصل مؤلفه ورتبه وعلق عليه محمد عوامة ، الطبعة الثانية 1431 ، دار المنهاج . ( جدة ) .

213 ـ تهذيب بلوغ المرام ( ضمّ زوائد عمدة الأحكام إلى البلوغ مع ترتيب أحاديثه وتهذيب تخريجها ) . 
تهذيب الدكتور خالد بن عبدالعزيز الباتلي ، الطبعة الأولى 1431هـ ، دار كنوز إشبيليا .


214 ـ الألباني ومنهج الأئمة المتقدمين في علم الحديث ، لأبي يحيى زكريا بن غلام قادر ، الطبعة الأولى 1431هـ ، مكتبة المعارف .

كتب في مقدمته وفقه الله :
الألباني رحمه الله تعالى من أكثر علماء الأمة الذين تكلموا على الأسانيد والمتون ، فهل كان يمشي على منهج هؤلاء الأئمة وطريقتهم ويحترمهم ويقدرهم ؟ وهل خالفهم في قواعدهم ؟ أم حصل الخلاف في الأمثلة ؟ وإذا كان يمشي على طريقتهم فلماذا رد تعليلات بعض هؤلاء الأئمة لبعض الأحاديث ، ولماذا دافع عنهم في مواطن أخرى ، وهل يقبل زيادة الثقة مطلقاً أم أن هناك زيادات ردها ولم يقبلها مع أن من زادها من الثقات ؟ وهل كان يصحح على ظاهر الإسناد أم أنه أعل أحاديث ظاهر أسانيدها الصحة ؟ وهل كان ينقد المتون أم أنه يصحح الأسانيد ولا ينظر إلى المتن ونكارته ؟ هذا ما ستعرفه من خلال قراءة هذا الكتاب .

215 ـ صلوا كما رأيتموني أصلي ( عامة مسائل الطهارة والصلاة مقرونة بالدليل من الكتاب والسنة مع بيان الراجح فيها وذكر اختيارات الأئمة لها ) ، لسليمان بن محمد النصيان ، الطبعة الثانية 1431هـ . 
( وهي طبعة مزيدة ومنقحة ) وقد زيد في هذه الطبعة الأبواب التالية :
باب صلاة الجماعة وأحكام الإمامة ـ باب صلاة أهل الأعذار ـ باب صلاة الخوف ـ باب صلاة الجمعة ـ باب صلاة العيدين . 
( والكتاب من تقديم فضيلة الشيخ الدكتور خالد المشيقح ) .

216 ـ النوازل الطبية عند المحدث محمد بن ناصر الدين الألباني ( مقارنة بالفتاوى والقرارات والتوصيات الجماعية ) ، جمع وتقديم وعرض ومناقشة الدكتور إسماعيل بن غازي مرحبا ، الطبعة الأولى 1431هـ ، مكتبة المعارف . 

وكانت فصول الكتاب على النحو التالي :
نقل الدم ـ نقل الأعضاء ـ التشريح ـ استخدام الكحول في الدواء ـ عمليات التجميل ـ بداية الحياة الإنسانية ـ الإجهاض ـ موانع الحمل والحيض ـ التلقيح الصناعي ـ نهاية الحياة الإنسانية ـ القتل الرحيم ـ أمور تتعلق بالصيام ـ متفرقات . 

وختم الكتاب بذكر اختيارات الشيخ الألباني مختصرة ليتسنى لمن أراد الاطلاع عليها جملة . 

217 ـ المناسبات الموسمية بين الفضائل و البدع والأحكام ، إعداد حنان بنت علي بن اليماني ، الطبعة الأولى 1431هـ ، مكتبة الأسدي .

ومنهجها في الكتاب وفقها الله أن تأتي على شهر محرم فتذكر ما فيه من فضائل وما استحدث فيه من بدع ، وتبين ما يتعلق به من أحكام ، وتورد الفتاوى المساندة وأقوال أهل العلم وأحياناً تورد ما فيه من أحاديث موضوعة وهكذا سيراً على بقية الشهور التي فيها فضائل أو أحكام ، ولم تقتصر على ذكر الأشهر ، بل تطرقت إلى المناسبات العامة كمواسم الأمطار وما يتعلق بها من أحكام ونحو ذلك .

218 ـ نثر الجواهر المضية على كتاب أمالي في السيرة النبوية للعلامة حافظ بن أحمد الحكمي ، لمحمد بن علي البيضاني ، الطبعة الأولى 1431هـ ، دار الإمام أحمد .

219 ـ فتح رب البرية في شرح نظم الآجرومية للعلامة محمد بن آب الشنقيطي ، شرح فضيلة الشيخ أحمد بن عمر الحازمي ، الطبعة الأولى 1431هـ ، مكتبة الأسدي .

----------


## أبو زارع المدني

وجاء على نفس الرابط السابق , مايلي :

صدر حديثا عن دار الفرقان بالأردن الطبعة الأولى1430هـ من كتاب:

" الوجوه البلاغية في توجيه القراءات القرآنية المتواترة "
للدكتور محمد أحمد الجمل 


كلية الشريعة ـ جامعة اليرموك 
وأصل الكتاب رسالة علمية نال بها المؤلف درجة الدكتوراه في التفسير وعلوم القرآن في جامعة اليرموك ـ الأردن ـ عام 1426هـ / 2005م.

وأشرف عليها الأستاذ الدكتور فضل حسن عباس.
وناقشها كل من:
1ـ الأستاذ الدكتور محمد محمد أبو موسى.
2ـ الأستاذ الدكتور عبد الباسط بلبول.
3ـ الأستاذ الدكتور سمير استيتة.
4ـ الأستاذ الدكتور أحمد شكري.

وعدد صفحات الكتاب 806 صفحة من الحجم العادي.

وإليكم ملخص الباحث للرسالة:
تهدف هذه الدراسة إلى إبراز الجانب البلاغي في توجيه القراءات القرآنية المتواترة، وهو جانب مهم لم تحفل به الدراسات السابقة على اختلافها وتنوعها، وقد جاءت هذه الدراسة في بابين كبيرين.

]أما الباب الأول؛ فقد تحدثت فيه عن القراءات القرآنية؛ نشأتها والتعريف بها وبأهم قضاياها، وعن البلاغة العربية؛ نشأتها والتعريف بها وبيان أهميتها في فهم النصوص والوقوف على أغراضها، ثم عرضت لعلم توجيه القراءات من حيث نشأته والتعريف به، ثم عرضتلعلم توجيه القراءات من حيث نشأته والتعريف به، وعرضت لما وقفت عليه من مؤلفات في توجيه القراءات تعريفا وتقويما.

وختمت هذا الباب بدراسة المشكلات التي برزت أثناء تعامل العلماء مع القراءات المتواترة والتي أسهمت في الصرف عن البحث البلاغي فيها.

أما الباب الثاني؛ فتمحض لعقد دراسة تطبيقية، عنيت بإبراز أهم ما توافر من وجوه البلاغة، من خلال توجيه القراءات القرآنية المتواترة، كتنوع القراءات في الكلمة الواحدة، بين الخبر والإنشاء، والفصل والوصل، والحذف والذكر، والتقديم والتأخير، والمبالغة وعدمها.

كما عرض لبلاغة الإعراب في تنوع القراءات، وأهمية تنوع القراءات في حل إشكال قد يعرض على فهم الآية، وعرض لأهمية القراءات في إثراء المعنى وتوسيع الدلالة، كما عني هذا الباب بإظهار توقيفية القراءات وأنه لا مجال للاجتهاد فيها، من خلال المقارنة بين الآيات متشابهة النظم والتي تعددت القراءات في بعضها دون الآخر، والأسرار البيانية لذلك.

وختمت الرسالة بخاتمة تضمنت أهم نتائج البحث.

----------


## طارق مصطفى

صدر عن دائرة الشؤون الإسلامية والعمل الخيري الطبعة الأولى (1430هـ / 2009م) من كتاب "التنبيه على شرح مشكلات الحماسة" لأبي الفتح ابن جني في مجلدين كبيرين بتحقيق الدكتور عبد الكريم مجاهد مرداوي، والكتاب يوزع ولا يباع.

إدارة الاتصال والتسويق:
هاتف: 0097146087777
فاكس: 0097146087555

----------


## علي بن حسين فقيهي

*من المزاعم التي يكثر دورانها في الطرح العقلاني: عدم قدرة الشريعة على مواكبة التغير الزماني والمكاني وأن أحكامها نسبية تاريخية. تفنيد هذه المزاعم بالأدلة العلمية، هو موضوع كتاب** عبدالجليل ضمرة** (الحكم الشرعي بين أصالة الثبات والصلاحية)* *نشر دار النفائس، حيث أثبت فيه أن "الشريعة شاملة للوقائع النازلة في الخلق إلى قيام الساعة"*

----------


## علي بن حسين فقيهي

*في ظل القلق العالمي من مخاطر السموم على الإنسان، تتأكد الحاجة لتأصيل المسألة شرعياً. وقد قامت بذلك* *الأستاذة نسيبة البخيت* *في كتابها:* *(الأحكام المتعلقة بالسموم:دراسة فقهية)**حيث تناولت: أحكام استخدام السم، وأحكام الحيوانات والنباتات السامة والمسمومة، وحكم بيع السم والكتاب رسالة ماجستير صادر عن دار النفائس.*

----------


## أبو زارع المدني

صدر حديثا عن دار ابن الجوزي للنشر والتوزيع الطبعة الأولى 1431هـ من كتاب:
دراسة وتحقيق قاعدة الأصل في العبادات المنع.
لفضيلة الأستاذ الدكتور محمد الجيزاني حفظه الله 
الأستاذ بقسم أصول الفقه بالجامعة الإسلامية بالمدينة المنورة
وهو بحث علمي محكم، يقع في 111 صفحة.
وتم تقسيم البحث إلى تمهيد، وأربعة فصول، وخاتمة.
التمهيد في بيان: هل الأصل في الشريعة التعبد أو التعليل؟
وتحت هذه المسألة نقاط:
1ـ تحرير محل النزاع.
2ـ الأقوال والأدلة.
3ـ الرأي الراجح ودليل الترجيح.
4ـ أثر الخلاف وثمرته.
الفصل الأول: معنى القاعدة.
وفيه مطلبان:
الأول: المعنى الإفرادي للقاعدة.
وفيه ثلاث مسائل:
1. معنى الأصل.
2. معنى العبادة
3. معنى المنع
المطلب الثاني: توثيق القاعدة.
وفيه أربعة مطالب:
1. صيغ القاعدة
2. القواعد الأصولية والفقهية ذات الصلة بالقاعدة.
3. أدلة القاعدة.
4. سياق كلام أهل العلم حول القاعدة.
الفصل الثالث: أثر القاعدة وتطبيقاتها.
وفيه أربعة مطالب:
1. أسماء الله وصفاته توقيفية.
2. ألفاظ الأذكار توقيفية
3. المنع من الغلو في الدين.
4. مسائل متفرقة.
الفصل الرابع: القواعد المندرجة تحت القاعدة.
وتحته أربعة قواعد:
1. لا تثبت العبادة إلا بالتوقيف.
2. الأصل في العبادات المقيدة الإتيان بها مقيدة.
3. الأصل في العبادات المطلقة التوسعة.
4. ما شرع من العبادات على وجه العموم لا يدل على مشروعيته على وجه الخصوص.
ثم الخاتمة وخلاصة البحث 

--

صدر حديثا عن دار ابن الجوزي للنشر والتوزيع الطبعة الأولى 1431هـ من كتاب:
سنة الترك ودلالتها على الأحكام الشرعية
لفضيلة الأستاذ الدكتور محمد بن حسين الجيزاني
الأستاذ بقسم أصول الفقه بالجامعة الإسلامية بالمدينة
وأصل الكتاب بحث علمي محكم، ويقع في 112 صفحة.
وقد جاءت خطة البحث في تمهيد وثلاثة فصول:
التمهيد: في التعريف بالسنة وأقسامها وحجيتها.
الفصل الأول: حقيقة السنة التركية.
وفيه خمسة مطالب:
الأول: تعريف الترك وأحكامه.
الثاني: تعريف السنة التركية.
الثالث: أقسام السنة التركية.
الرابع: علاقة سنة الترك بالسنة التقريرية.
الخامس: علاقة سنة الترك بالمصالح المرسلة.
الفصل الثاني: حجية السنة التركية.
وفيه ثلاثة مطالب:
الأول: دلالة السنة التركية.
الثاني: شروط الاحتجاج بالسنة التركية.
الثالث: الأدلة على حجية السنة التركية.
الفصل الثالث: أثر الاحتجاج بالسنة التركية.
وفيه أربعة فروع:
الأول: أثر سنة الترك في تخصيص العموم.
الثاني: أثر سنة الترك في معرفة مقاصد الشريعة.
الثالث: أثر سنة الترك في إبطال البدع والرد على المبتدعة.
الرابع: أثر سنة الترك في المسائل المعاصرة.
ثم الخاتمة وخلاصة البحث. 

http://www.ahlalhdeeth.com/vb/showth...=197770&page=5

----------


## أبو زارع المدني

ومما جاء في موضوع [ كنت في المكتبة (2) لعام 1431هـ ] بملتقى أهل التفسير مايلي :

220 ـ رد البهتان عن إعراب آيات من القرآن الكريم ، للدكتور يوسف بن خلف بن محل العيساوي ، الطبعة الأولى 1431هـ ، دار ابن الجوزي . ( وهو بحث علمي محكم ) .

كتب المؤلف وفقه الله في مقدمته :

ومن زمن وأنا أُتابع الطاعنين ، في إعراب الكتاب المبين ؛ فسلكت ما تفرّق من مقالاتهم في هذا البحث اللطيف ؛ ليكون تذكرة للحصيف ، وتبصرة للغر الضعيف . 
وجاء البحث في ثلاثة مباحث وخاتمة :
المبحث الأول : الطاعنون في إعراب القرآن ، وهو تقييد موجز لأصناف الطاعنين ، وبيان تأثير هذه المقالة في صفوفهم .
المبحث الثاني : شُبه الطاعنين في إعراب القرآن والجواب عنها : جمعتُ فيه أهم الشبه التي يرتكز عليها هؤلاء ، وبينت فسادها وخطرها .
المبحث الثالث : آيات طُعِن في إعرابها ورد ذلك ؛ وفيه الإجابة عن الآيات التي طُعِن في إعرابها ـ لاسيما ـ التي جاءت في ثنايا البحث .
الخاتمة : وأوردت فيها أهم النتائج المتحصلة من هذا الموضوع .

وتكمن أهمية الموضوع فيما يأتي :
أولاً : تتبع ظاهرة تلحين القرآن ، والطعن في إعرابه ؛ بمن بدأت ولمن آلت .
ثانياً : إفراد هذه الظاهرة الخطيرة ببحث مستقل ، فلم أجد مَنْ كتب فيها استقلالاً ؛ نعم هناك مَنْ كتب في إعراب آيات مشكلة ، أو قضية تلحين القراء من بعض النحاة . ولكن هذا غير ما نحن بصدده ؛ فحديثنا مع أُناس من خارج الإسلام ، أرادوا بتلحين القرآن إبطال نسبته لله تعالى .
ثالثاً : الكشف عن أساليب أعداء الإسلام ، وبيان طعنهم بلغة القرآن ؛ ( والفقيه كل الفقيه : من فقه في القرآن ، وعرف مكيدة الشيطان ) .
رابعاً : الجواب العلمي الموثق عن هذه التشكيكات ، من مصادر علمائنا .

221 ـ الروض النضير فوائد من تفسير الإمام ابن كثير ، لغزاي بن حمدان الأسلمي ، الطبعة الأولى 1431هـ ، مكتبة الإمام الذهبي . ( مطبوع في مجلدين ) .


222 ـ فذكر بالقرآن ، للشيخ جمال القرش ، الطبعة الأولى 1431هـ . ( وهو مقتطفات من باقة جوال شفيع في تدبر القرآن الكريم بإشراف الشيخ جمال ) .

223 ـ الصحيحان ، للشيخ الدكتور عائض القرني ، الطبعة الأولى 1431هـ ، مكتبة العبيكان . ( وقد جمع صحيح البخاري ومسلم ، وحذف الأسانيد والمكرر ورتب الأحاديث على الأبواب ) .

224 ـ البحر المحيط الثجاج في شرح مسلم بن الحجاج ، للشيخ محمد بن علي آدم الإتيوبي الولوي ( المجلد 15 ـ 16 ـ 17 ) ، الطبعة الأولى 1431هـ ، دار ابن الجوزي .


225 ـ تدريب الراوي في شرح تقريب النواوي للحافظ جلال الدين السيوطي ، تحقيق مازن بن محمد السرساوي ، الطبعة الأولى 1431هـ ، دار ابن الجوزي .

226 ـ اللآلئ البهية في تقريب شرح العقيدة الطحاوية ، للأستاذ الدكتور محمد بن عبدالرحمن الخميس ، الطبعة الأولى 1431هـ ، دار الصديق . ( وهو اختصار لشرح ابن أبي العز الحنفي على الطحاوية مع التعليق عليه ، وصاغ الشرح على طريقة السؤال والجواب ) .

227 ـ قواعد ومسائل في طهارة المرأة المسلمة ( الحيض ـ النفاس ـ الصفرة و الكدرة ـ الاستحاضة ) ، إعداد شيخة بنت محمد القاسم ، ومراجعة الشيخ الدكتور عبدالله بن ناصر السلمي ، الطبعة الأولى 1431هـ . 

228 ـ الفروق في أصول الفقه ، تأليف الدكتور عبداللطيف بن أحمد الحمد ، الطبعة الأولى 1431هـ ، دار ابن الجوزي . ( أصل الكتاب رسالة علمية نال بها درجة الدكتوراه من قسم أصول الفقه بالجامعة الإسلامية بالمدينة النبوية عام 1414هـ ) .

كتب المؤلف وفقه الله في مقدمته :
موضوع البحث :
جمع ، وتصنيف ، ودراسة ما ذكره الأصوليون من الفروق بين النظائر الأصولية من المصطلحات ، أو المفردات ، أو الحدود ، أو مدلولاتها ، أو القواعد أو الأحكام الأصولية مما يتشابه أو مما يظن تشابهه وما تناولوه من ذلك من مقدمات أو مادة علم الأصول أو خواتيمه .

229 ـ قاعدة لا يُنسب لساكت قول وتطبيقاتها الفقهية ، للدكتور أحمد بن محمد السراح ، الطبعة الأولى 1431هـ . 

230 ـ تقريب الحصول على لطائف الأصول من علم الأصول لفضيلة الشيخ محمد بن صالح العثيمين ، تأليف الدكتور غازي بن مرشد العتيبي ، الطبعة الأولى 1431هـ ، دار ابن الجوزي .

كتب المؤلف في مقدمة كتابه وفقه الله :
ولما كان كتاب ( الأصول من علم الأصول ) للعلامة ابن عثيمين يناسب أن يكون مقدمة يبدأ بها طالب علم الأصول ؛ رغبت في كتابة شرح عليه يوضح درره ومقاصده ، ويُجلي غرره وفوائده . وقد توخيت فيه وضوح العبارة ، وعُنيت بذكر أمثلة للقواعد مختارة ، وقد وقفت ريعه لدار الفرقان بجمعية تحفيظ القرآن بمحافظة الجموم . 


31 ـ صور من حياة الصحابة ( المجلد الثاني ) ، للدكتور عبدالرحمن رأفت الباشا ، الطبعة الثانية 2010، دار الأدب الإسلامي . 

( وهي صور جديدة تنشر للمرة الأولى ) .

232 ـ امتحان القلوب ، لفضيلة الشيخ ناصر العمر ، الطبعة الأولى 1431هـ ، دار الحضارة . ( أصل الكتاب محاضرة مفرغة ) .

233 ـ مقاييس جودة الشعر ، للأستاذ الدكتور عبدالله بن صالح العريني ، الطبعة الأولى 1431هـ ، دار كنوز إشبيليا . 


234 ـ قضية أشعر الشعراء في موازين النقد الأدبي ، للأستاذ الدكتور عبدالله بن صالح العريني ، الطبعة الأولى 1431هـ ، دار كنوز إشبيليا .

235 ـ العطاء النقدي للخليفة الأموي عبدالملك بن مروان ، للأستاذ الدكتور عبدالله بن صالح العريني ، الطبعة الأولى 1431هـ ، دار كنوز إشبيليا .

----------


## علي بن حسين فقيهي

منذ بزوغ فجر الإسلام، وأعداؤه من اليهود والنصارى وسائر المشركين يكيدون له ولأهله المكائد والفتن، إذ تداعت الأمم الكافرة على المسلمين كما تتداعى الأكلة إلى قصعتها، وفي زماننا هذا نرى تعاون النصارى مع اليهود بشكل سافر، في احتلال بلاد المسلمين، وبذلت طوائف نصرانية كثيرة جهدها في خدمة الصهاينة اليهود؛ لإقامة دولة لهم في فلسطين، وتلك الطوائف هي في الحقيقة اتجاه واحد وهو ما يعبر عنه بالصهيونية النصرانية، فما هي الصهيونية النصرانية ؟ ومتى نشأت وما مصادرها؟ وما هي أهم مبادئها وأفكارها؟ وما العقائد التي تشترك فيها مع الصهيونية اليهودية؟ وما هي وسائلها التي تسلكها في العمل لتحقيق أهدافها، وما واجب المسلمين تجاهها؟
كل هذه الأسئلة والتساؤلات يجيب عنها 
الشيخ محمد بن عبدالعزيز العلي
في كتابه (الصهيونية النصرانية دراسة في ضوء العقيدة الإسلامية) 
وهذا الكتاب هو دراسة عقدية تأصيلية لمذهب (الصهيونية النصرانية ) بيّن فيه المؤلف ماهيته ومصادره، وأهم مبادئه وأفكاره، وقد قسم المؤلف كتابه إلى عدة فصول، تحدث في الفصل الأول عن مفهوم الصهيونية النصرانية نشأتها وأهم الأمور التي ساهمت في نشرها، ثم تحدث عن مصادر الصهيونية النصرانية في العهد القديم والجديد، وما هي مبادئ الصهيونية النصرانية، ودعوى النصارى لعصمة الكتاب المقدس ودعواهم بأن المسيح ابن الله، تعالى الله عن ذلك، والعقائد المشتركة يبن الصهيونية النصرانية والصهيونية اليهودية، وقولهم بأن اليهود شعب الله المختار، وحقدهم الدفين لإزالة المسجد الأقصى وبناء معبد يهودي مكانه، ثم بين المؤلف عن وسائل الصهيونية النصرانية، وأهم الوسائل التي يستعملونها ومنها المؤتمرات والندوات ووسائل الإعلام والهيمنة الاقتصادية، ثم تابع المؤلف بحثه عن موقف الصهيونية النصرانية من أتباع بعض الأديان والطوائف الأخرى وموقفهم منها، وفي الفصل الأخير تحدث عن واجب المسلمين تجاه الصهيونية النصرانية وكشف حقيقة الأعداء ومخططاتهم وتفنيد عقائدهم.

----------


## علي بن حسين فقيهي

*صدر حديثا* * كتاب (الشيخ محمد بن إبراهيم آل الشيخ حياته وآثاره)** لإسماعيل بن سعد عتيق** وهو ترجمة لعلم من أعلام الدعوة. كان المؤلف قد أصدره في ثلاثة كتب ثم جمعها في كتاب واحد, تحدث في أوله عن بداية لقائه بالشيخ ومعرفته له، ثم تحدث عن وصف مدرسة الشيخ وذكر المبرزين من تلامذته، ثم تحدث عن مشاهداته من سيرته وذكر بعض أعماله ومناصبه التي تولاها, ثم نقل بعض المراثي التي قيلت فيه ومن رثاه نثرا ونظما، ثم ذكر بعد ذلك آثاره العلمية ومؤلفاته وسرد بعدها بعض ما سجلته ذاكرته عن الشيخ ليختم كتابه بديوان جمع فيه مراث قيلت في وفاة الشيخ رحمه الله.*

----------


## علي بن حسين فقيهي

*صدر حديثا (ط1430هـ) كتاب بعنوان* *(الإبحار في جمع الأسفار)** لجماز بن عبد الرحمن الجماز** أصدرته مكتبة الرشد في مجلد (415 صفحة) وهو موسوعة تحتوي على تعريف بأكثر من ألف كتاب روعي فيها الاختصار، ومشتملة على متون شاملة للفنون، وموضوعات هامة في القرآن الكريم والسنة، والعقائد، والأحكام، والسيرة النبوية، والتاريخ، والتراجم، والآداب، والأخلاق، والرقاق، والأصول، والقواعد، وعلوم الحديث، والنحو، واللغة، والبلاغة، ونحو ذلك كما أنه ذكر فيه نصائح وتوجيهات لطالب العلم في قراءته واقتنائه للكتب ، ووضع منهجا لطالب العلم ليتدرج في قراءته للكتب.*

----------


## فدوه

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
جهد قليل لعلَّه مقبول 
من إصدارات معهد البحوث العلمية وإحياء التراث
بجامعة أم القرى 
صفة الخُلَّة 
دراسة في ضوء منهج السلف
تأليف الدكتورة : أحلام بنت محمد بن سعيد باحمدان 
الأستاذ المساعد بكلية الدعوة وأصول الدين 
وهو بحث معني بدراسة صفة الخُلَّة باعتبارها إحدى صفات البارئ الحكيم , والتي لم تأخذ حيزاً من البحث والتحري في بحث مستقل , يُبين ماهيتها وأبعادها إلا ما تناثر عن تلك الصفة في ثنايا الكتب , وتخبط أهل الفرق في بيان فحواها ؛ وقد أجادت الباحثة في بيان معنى الصفة الخُلَّة , وأنواعها , وبيان مراد هذه الصفة عند أهل الفرق , ثم كانت خاتمته ببيان منهج أهل السنة والجماعة في صفة الخُلَّة .
,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,  ,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,

----------


## علي بن حسين فقيهي

فلوه : بارك  الله  فيك  على حضورك وإضافتك .

----------


## علي بن حسين فقيهي

*صدر حديثاً كتاب* *(الموسوعة الشاملة لمذهب الروحية الحديثة وتحضير الأرواح)** لعلي بن سعيد العبيدي** أصدرته دار كنوز إشبيليا في مجلدين. والكتاب جزء من رسالة دكتوراه. وقد شكل ثلث حجم الرسالة الأصلية**تطرق في الباب الأول لمذهب الروحية الحديثة، وعرف الروحية وتكلم عن تاريخها ومصادرها، وبعد ذلك استوعب الكلام عن عقائد الروحية الحديثة وقد أطال فيها جدا، ونقد الروحية الحديثة في آخر الباب. وأما في الباب الثاني فقد تضمن الكلام على تحضير الأرواح، عرف بها، وتكلم عن أبرز أعلامها ووسائلهم، ثم تحدث عن الصلات المشبوهة لهذه الدعوى، وأخيرا نقد دعوى تحضير الأرواح .*

----------


## علي بن حسين فقيهي

*صدر حديثاً كتاب بعنوان* *(الضوابط الشرعية للممارسات الطبية المتعلقة بالمرأة)** لوفاء غنيمي**إصدار دار الصميعي، وأصله رسالة دكتوراه، ويقع في (455) صفحة قسمت الباحثة رسالتها إلى مقدمة وفصل تمهيدي، بينت فيه الظوابط الشرعية للطبيب وتطبيب الرجل للمرأة والعكس. ثم تحدثت في الفصل الأول عن الممارسات الطبية المتعلقة بالمرأة قبل الزواج، وبينت في الفصل الثاني الضوابط الشرعية للممارسات الطبية المتعلقة بالمرأة بعد الزواج، وأخيرا تحدثت عن الضوابط الشرعية للممارسات الطبية المتعلقة بتجميل المرأة. والكتاب من أوسع ما كتب في هذا الباب.*

----------


## علي بن حسين فقيهي

من الأحاديث التي يستشكلها البعض حديث: (الشؤم في ثلاثة: في الفرس والمرأة والدار) وقد قام 
الدكتور محمد العلي 
في كتابه: (معنى حديث الشؤم في ثلاثة ومباينته للطيرة الشركية)
 وأوضح معنى الحديث، وأزال ما يستشكل من معناه، وبين اتفاقه مع النصوص الأخرى. والكتاب نشرته دار طيبة

----------


## علي بن حسين فقيهي

*"دار ديبونو لتعليم التفكير" تهتم هذه الدار بنشر الكتب التي تحاول تطوير مفهوم التفكير، ونقله من مرحلة الجمود إلى مرحلة الحركة، ومن بين الكتب التي تعرضها الدار كتاب** "الإبداع في توليد الأفكار"* *للدكتور ناصر خطاب** في خمسة أجزاء، وقد حاول المؤلف أن يرسم برنامجاً عملياً لتعليم الطفل فن الإبداع من سن مبكرة.*

----------


## علي بن حسين فقيهي

تعتبر مسألة (توسعة المسعي) من المسائل الحاضرة في السجالات الفقهية من القدم وحتى اليوم، ولتحرير الحكم الفقهي فيها لابد من تناول المسألة من عدة نواحي غير الناحية الفقهية، كالناحية التاريخية والجغرافية والبيئية، وهذا ما حاول أن يفعله
 د/عبد الوهاب أبو سليمان
 في بحثه (توسعة المسعى عزيمة لا رخصة) 
دراسة فقهية -تاريخية - بيئية - جيلوجية .

----------


## علي بن حسين فقيهي

*صدر عن دار الفضيلة :** "فقه المتغيرات في علائق الدولة الإسلامية بغير المسلمين "* *دراسة تأصيلية تطبيقية مع موازنة بقواعد القانون الدولي المعاصر* *للدكتور : سعد بن مطر العتيبي* * وهي في الأصل رسالة دكتورة ، وقد تميزت الرسالة بأهمية موضوعها في مجال علم السياسة الشرعية ، فرع الغلاقات الدولية ، مما يبين حقيقة شمولية الشريعة نصوصا وأصولا في جميع المجالات .*

----------


## علي بن حسين فقيهي

*من الرسائل الجامعية المهمة لطالب علم الحديث رسالة:** (سوء الحفظ وأثره في قبول الحديث ـ دراسة تأصيلية تطبيقية)** وهي رسالة ماجستير مقدمة من* *الطالب أحمد الطاهر**  لكلية الشريعة في جامعة دمشق*

----------


## أبو فهر السلفي

الحمد لله وحده..

كتاب غريب القرآن لأبي بكر السجستاني من كتب غريب القرآن الجميلة النافعة،وهو مقرر عندنا في الأزهر الشريف..
ومما صدر حديثاً : قيام الدكتور إبراهيم الشربيني بعمل تعليمي نافع جداً في هذا الكتاب،أود لو حذا حذوه المصنفون في غريب القرآن..
وبيان هذا العمل :

1- أعاد ترتيب الكتاب على السور لا على حروف المعجم كما هو.
2- فرق في الترتيب عند ذكر المعاني بين المعنى الأصلي للكلمة والمعنى المغاير لهذا المعنى وأصل الكلمة والمعنى الفرعي بوضع علامة لكل.
3- أخر الشواهد الشعرية في آخر الكتاب كي لا تشتت من يحفظ.
4- علق على مخالفات الكتاب باختصار شديد.
5-صنع اختبارات للمراجعة والتقييم في كل اختبار مجموعة من السور وعدد الاختبارات أحد عشر اختباراً.
6- صنع اختبارين نهائيين في الكتاب.
7- صنع اختباراً جامعاً وفيه رتب الكلمات على حروف المعجم.
8- أرفق مع الكتاب قرصاً ممغنطاً فيه الكتاب الكترونياً مع برنامج يسهل الوصول لأي كلمة ويمكنك اختبار نفسك من خلاله وهو يصحح لك خطأك تلقائياً،وفيه اختبارات أخرى متنوعة.

والكتاب بهذه الصورة مفيد جداً من الناحية التعليمية.
وأرجو أن يفعل الشيخ محمد الخضيري طبعة من كتابه أو على الأقل برنامجاً حاسوبياً بنفس الصورة.
يبقى أن الكتاب للأسف كأنه لم يجد ناشراً فهو مطبوع طبعة سيئة التغليف(لكن الكتاب من الداخل واضح) وبدون ناشر..

والحمد لله رب العالمين..

----------


## ابو مالك محمد بن احمد

بسم الله والصلاة والسلام علي رسول الله، أما بعد
فقد صدر كتاب قيم جدا " جهود الشيخ الالبانى في تقرير توحيد العبادة" للشيخ وليد بن سيف النصر/ 3 مجلدات/ طبعة دار الؤلؤة ببيروت مع دار التوحيد بالسعودية / سعره تقريبا 140 جنيه مصري

----------


## علي بن حسين فقيهي

الأخوة الأكارم أبو فهر وأبو مالك : جزاكما الله خيراً على إضافتكما .

----------


## أبو زارع المدني

ومما جاء في موضوع [ كنت في المكتبة (2) لعام 1431هـ ] بملتقى أهل التفسير مايلي :


236 ـ ميثاق الإفتاء المعاصر ، للدكتور محمد يسري إبراهيم ، الطبعة الأولى 1431هـ ، دار اليسر . 
وأصل الكتاب بحث موسع محمد بعنوان ( الفتوى : أهميتها ، وضوابطها ، وآثارها ) تقدم به الدكتور إلى جائزة نايف بن عبدالعزيز للسنة النبوية ، وفاز بجائزتها . وقد رتب الميثاق على أربعة أبواب :
الباب الأول : حقيقة الإفتاء ومنزلته وحكمه ومجالاته ووسائله .
الباب الثاني : أحكام المفتي والمستفتي وآدابهما .
الباب الثالث : أصول الإفتاء وأحكامه وضوابطه .
الباب الرابع : الإفتاء في ضوء المتغيرات المعاصرة . 

والكتاب يعتبر ملخص لبحث الدكتور محمد .

237 ـ شرح المقدمة المنطقية في الروضة المقدسية ، تأليف الأستاذ الدكتور علي بن سعد الضويحي ، الطبعة الأولى 1431هـ ، دار ابن الجوزي .

وهو شرح للمقدمة المنطقية في مقدمة روضة الناظر ، والشيخ حفظه الله شرح الروضة في كتاب بعنوان : ( فتح الولي الناصر بشرح روضة الناظر ) 

238 ـ المنتقى من منظومة الفرائد البهية نظم القواعد الفقهية لأبي بكر بن أبي القاسم الأهدل ، انتقاه وعلق عليه عابد بن عبدالله الثبيتي ، الطبعة الأولى 1431هـ ، مكتبة المزيني . 
كتب في مقدمته حفظه الله :
فإن الحاجة ما تزال ماسة لمتن علمي متقن في علم القواعد الفقهية ، يسهل فهمه للطالبين ، ويتيسر حفظه للراغبين ، وذلك لأن كتب القواعد الفقهية غالباً مطولة ، ولا يوجد منه منظوم إلا رسالة واحدة صغيرة ، ومع ذلك لم تصفو للقواعد الفقهية ، وإنما شاركتها قواعد أخرى أصولية ، ولا يخفى ما يحدثه ذلك من تشويش على المبتدئ في طلب علم القواعد الفقهية .
لذا فقد رأيت أن منظومة الفرائد البهية جامعة للمراد ، لما تميزت به من الشمول وحسن الترتيب الذي استقته من أصلها : الأشباه والنظائر للإمام السيوطي رحمه الله تعالى ، ولولا طولها الذي جعلها عسيرة في شرحها وفهمها ، صعبة على الراغب في استظهارها وحفظها ، لصارت محط أنظار من يرغب تدريس القواعد الفقهية من المشايخ وطلاب العلم ، فرأيت أن يُنتقى منها ما يفي بغرض التعريف بعلم القواعد الفقهية ، مع ذكر القواعد الخمس الكبرى ، وعدد مناسب من القواعد الكلية الأخرى ، التي تعتبر أنموذجاً لأهم القواعد الفقهية التي يحتاجها الطالب لأجل التدرب عليها ، فاستعنت بالله على انتقاء ما رأيته مناسباً لتحقيق ذلك الهدف . ثم علقت على النظم بما تيسر في عبارات موجزة . ( وتم اختصار المنظومة في مائة وأربعة وستين بيتاً ) .

239 ـ النكت على نزهة النظر في توضيح نخبة الفكر للحافظ ابن حجر العسقلاني ( مع تضمين الموجود ، من حواشي الإمام الألباني رحمه الله على النزهة ، بقلم علي بن حسن عبدالحميد ، الإصدار الثاني الطبعة الأولى 1431هـ ، دار ابن الجوزي . 

كتب الشيخ علي في مقدمته :
فهذه هي الطبعة السادسة من كتابي ( النكت على نزهة النظر ) بعد قريب من عشرين عاماً مضت على طبعته الأولى والتي توالت طبعاته اللاحقة نسخة عنها بدون تعديل أو مراجعة ! .

وذكر أنه نظر في هذه الطبعة : نظرات جديدة ، وأصلحت منها مواضع تحتاج إلى إصلاح ، وعلقت تعليقات إضافية كثيرة مهمة وصوبت ما وقع لي من وهم أو وهم أو قصور أو شك فيما كنت علقته عليها قديماً .

240 ـ موقف الإسلام من الخمر ، تأليف الشيخ الدكتور صالح بن عبدالعزيز آل منصور ، اعتنى به وراجعه ابنه عبدالمجيد بن صالح المنصور ، الطبعة الأولى 1431هـ ، دار ابن الجوزي . ( وهي رسالته للماجستير رحمه الله ) .

241 ـ تنبيه الناسي بحكم صلاة أهل الكراسي ، للشيخ ذياب بن سعد الغامدي ، الطبعة الأولى 1431هـ ، مكتبة المزيني .

----------


## أبو زارع المدني

كذلك مما جاء على نفس الرابط :

242 ـ منة الرحمن في تخريج أحاديث وآثار تيسير الكريم الرحمن في تفسير كلام المنان ، تأليف إبراهيم بن محمد النويصر ، الطبعة الأولى 1431هـ ، بدون دار نشر .

كتب المؤلف في مقدمة الكتاب وفقه الله :
فهذا تخريج لأحاديث وآثار كتاب الشيخ العلامة المفسر / عبدالرحمن بن ناصر السعدي رحمه الله رحمة واسعة ، وكنت قد بدأت بالعمل قبل أربع سنوات وبضعة أشهر عشت فيها مع نَفَسِه التأصيلي المتعمق في تفسير كتاب الله عز وجلّ مع يسر العبارة وسلاسة الأسلوب ووضوح المعنى جعلت من هذا التفسير تفسيراً ميسراً في متناول كل أحد . 

أما عن طريقتي في التخريج : فأنا أخرّج الحديث والأثر من جميع طرقت التي تتسير لي وأحكم عليها إما بما ظهر لي وإما بنقل كلام أهل العلم في ذلك متحرياً بذلك الدقة بإذن الله فإذا كانت الطرق كلها صحيحة أو كلها ضعيفة حكمت عليها بعد تخريجها وعزوها إلى مصادرها حكماً عاماً أما إذا كان كل طريق يختلف حكمه عن عن الطريق الآخر فأنا أحكم على كل طريق على حدة وأحياناً يكون هناك تقصير في التخريج وهذا قليل ولله الحمد .
وأحياناً أجمع طرق الحديث أو الأثر وأخرجها وأحكم عليها ثم لا يسعفني الوقت لكتابتها فأعبر عن ذلك بقولي : وله طرق أخرى لا تصح أو ( صحيحة ) أو نحو هاتين العبارتين . وأما طريقتي في الحكم على رجال الأسانيد فهي أن أبحث عن حال الرجل في كتب الرجال المتيسرة عندي وأجتهد بإذن الله في استقصاء ذلك قدر الوسع والطاقة .

243 ـ فضل الرحيم الودود تخريج سنن أبي داود ، تأليف أبي عمرو ياسر بن محمد فتحي آل عيد ( الجزء الأول ( 1 ـ 100 ) ، الطبعة الأولى 1431هـ ، دار المحدث .

244 ـ رحماء بينهم ، للشيخ محمد نافع ، تعريب لقمان حكيم ، الطبعة الأولى 1431هـ ، دار المسلم . 

وانقسمت مقاصد الكتاب إلى ثلاثة أقسام :
الأول : لإيراد العلاقات الأخوية بين أسرة أبي بكر الصديق رضي الله عنه وبين أسرة علي رضي الله عنه وأسرته من العلاقات الودية والأواصر الإيمانية ، وسماه المؤلف : ( القسم الصديقي ) .
الثاني : ما كان بين عمر الفاروق رضي الله عنه وذويه وبين علي رضي الله عنه وأسرته من العلاقات الودية والأواصر الإيمانية ، وسماه المؤلف : ( القسم الفاروقي ) .
الثالث : الأحوال الودية وما كان من التراحم بين عثمان وعلي رضي الله عنهما وسماه المؤلف : ( القسم العثماني ) 

245 ـ القول الواضح الجلي شرح رسالة كيفية صلاة النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم لسماحة الشيخ عبدالعزيز بن باز ، شرح ظافر بن حسن آل جبعان ، تقريض اللجنة العلمية بمؤسسة عبدالعزيز بن باز الخيرية ، الطبعة الأولى 1431هـ .

246 ـ العلماء وعلم لا أدري ( صفحات مضيئة من أحوال وأقوال الفقهاء والأدباء والشعراء على مرّ العصور في هذا الباب ) ، إعداد عبدالرحمن بن يوسف الفرحان ، الطبعة الأولى 1431هـ ، دار البشائر .


247 ـ تجديد الفكر الإسلامي مشروعيته ومجالاته وضوابطه ، إعداد الدكتور مفرح بن سليمان القوسي ، الطبعة الأولى 1431هـ . ( وهو بحث علمي محكم ) .

248 ـ الشيخ العلامة والأديب الرحالة محمد بن ناصر العبودي ( حياته العلمية ـ جهوده الدعوية ـ رحلاته العالمية ـ آثاره الحميدة ) ، تأليف محمد بن أحمد سيد أحمد ( عضو هيئة التدريس بدار الحديث الخيرية بمكة المكرمة ) ، الطبعة الأولى 1431هـ ، دار البشائر الإسلامية . ( مطبوع في مجلدين ) . 
الكتاب من تقديم سماحة الشيخ عبدالله بن عبدالعزيز العقيل ، وفضيلة الشيخ صالح بن عبدالله بن حميد . 

249 ـ غرائب الرؤى والأحلام ( دراسة نقدية طبية مقارنة ) ، للدكتور فهد بن سعود العصيمي ، الطبعة الأولى 1431هـ ، دار التدمرية .

----------


## أبو زارع المدني

ومما جاء في موضوع [ كنت في المكتبة (2) لعام 1431هـ ] بملتقى أهل التفسير مايلي :



250 ـ التدبر حقيقته وعلاقته بمصطلحات التأويل والاستنباط والفهم والتفسير ( دراسة بلاغية تحليلية على آيات من الذكر الحكيم ) ، للأستاذ الدكتور عبدالله عبدالغني سرحان ، الطبعة الأولى 1431 ، من إصدارات مركز تدبر .
وقد تكونت خطة الدراسة من مقدمة وستة مباحث .
أ . مقدمة : عن باعث البحث ومنهجه وخطته .
ب . المبحث الأول : الأسرار البلاغية في آيات التدبر .
ج . المبحث الثاني : الأسرار البلاغية في آية التأويل .
د. المبحث الثالث : الأسرار البلاغية في آية الاستنباط .
هـ . المبحث الرابع : الأسرار البلاغية في آية التفهيم .
و. المبحث الخامس : الأسرار البلاغية في آية التفسير .
ز. المبحث السادس : أثر التحليل البلاغي في استكشاف الفروق والعلائق بين هذه المصطلحات القرآنية .

251 ـ جمالية النظم القرآني في قصة المراودة في سورة يوسف ، للدكتور عويض بن حمود العطوي ، الطبعة الأولى 1431هـ ، من إصدارات مركز تدبر .
كتب الدكتور عويض في مقدمته :
وحتى تكون الدراسة محددة ، فقد قصرت الدراسة على النص الذي له علاقة بالقصة ، بدءاً من قوله تعالى : ( وقال الذي اشتراه من مصر ) إلى قوله تعالى : ( وما أبرئ نفسي إن النفس لأمارة بالسوء إلا ما رحم ربي إن ربي غفور رحيم ) ، ولم أتعرض للأحداث التي تخللت ذلك ، ولم تكن متصلة بصورة مباشرة بأحداث القصة . 

252 ـ كتاب الصلاة لابن القيم ، تحقيق عدنان البخاري ، الطبعة الأولى 1431هـ ، دار عالم الفوائد . 

253 ـ رفع اليدين في الصلاة لابن القيم ، تحقيق علي العمران ، الطبعة الأولى 1431هـ ، دار عالم الفوائد .

254 ـ اجتماع الجيوش الاسلامية على حرب المعطلة والجهمية لابن القيم ، تحقيق زائد النشيري ، الطبعة الأولى 1431هـ ، دار عالم الفوائد . 

255 ـ تحفة المودود بأحكام المولود لابن القيم ، تحقيق عثمان ضميرية ، الطبعة الأولى 1431هـ ، دار عالم الفوائد .

256 ـ روضة المحبين ونزهة المشتاقين لابن القيم ، تحقيق محمد عزير شمس ، الطبعة الأولى 1431هـ ، دار عالم الفوائد .

وهذه الكتب من ضمن المجموعة التي تحت إشراف الشيخ بكر بن عبدالله أبو زيد رحمه الله رحمة واسعة .

257 ـ زوائد السنن الكبرى للبيهقي على الكتب الستة ، وعليه تعليقات الذهبي وابن التركماني ، جمعه ورتب مادته الشيخ صالح الشامي ، الطبعة الأولى 1431هـ ، المكتب الإسلامي . ( مطبوع في ثلاث مجلدات ) .

258 ـ شرح القواعد الأربع ، والأصول الثلاثة ، نواقض الإسلام ، كشف الشبهات ، لفضيلة الشيخ عبدالرحمن البراك ، راجعه وقرأه على المؤلف عبدالرحمن صالح السديس ، الطبعة الأولى 1431هـ ، دار التدمرية .

259 ـ الاجتهاد المقاصدي ( حقيقته ، تاريخه ، حجيته ، ضوابطه ، مستلزماته ، مجالاته ، معالمه ، وتطبيقاته المعاصرة ) للدكتور نور الدين مختار الخادمي ، الطبعة الأولى 1431هـ ، دار ابن حزم .

260 ـ معابد الكفار وأحكامها في بلاد المسلمين ، لإبراهيم بن سليمان الفهيد ، الطبعة الأولى 1431هـ . ( أصل الكتاب رسالة علمية نال بها الباحث درجة الماجستير ) .

261 ـ دراسات حول الإجماع والقياس ، للدكتور شعبان محمد إسماعيل ( الأستاذ بجامعة أم القرى ) ، الطبعة الأولى 1431هـ ، دار ابن حزم .

262 ـ إجماعات الأصوليين ( جمع ودراسة ) ، لمصطفى بو عقل ، الطبعة الأولى 1431هـ ، دار ابن حزم .

263 ـ غربة الإسلام للشيخ حمود التويجري ، حقق نصه وعلق عليه عبدالكريم بن حمود التويجري ، الطبعة الأولى 1431هـ ، دار الصميعي . ( مطبوع في مجلدين ) .

264 ـ زكاة الفطر وزكاة المال ، وأخطاء يقع فيها بعض الناس ، لفضيلة الشيخ صالح الفوزان ، أعده للنشر فهد النعيم ، الطبعة الأولى 1431هـ ، دار كنوز إشبيليا .

265 ـ الديون بين استهتار المدين وسماحة الدائن ، للدكتور عامر الزيباري ، الطبعة الأولى 1431هـ ، دار ابن حزم .

266 ـ المصالح المرسلة وأثرها في المعاملات ، للدكتور عبدالعزيز العمار ، الطبعة الأولى 1431هـ ، دار كنوز إشبيليا . ( أصل الكتاب رسالة علمية نال بها الباحث درجة الماجستير ) .

267 ـ الفقه المضيء ( الجزء الخامس ) شرح كتاب الحج من منهج السالكين للشيخ السعدي ، شرح الشيخ محمد الحسن الددو الشنقيطي ، الطبعة الأولى ، 1431هـ .

268 ـ ميراث الصمت والملكوت لعبدالله بن عبدالعزيز الهدلق ( مجموعة مقالات ) . وذكر حفظه الله في مقدمة كتابه أن جلّ هذه المقالات نشرت في مجلة الإسلام اليوم .

ملاحظة : ليعذرني الإخوة والأخوات فقد أكون أخطئت في بعض الأسماء ، لأني كنت في المكتبة وكتبتها في ورقة خارجية بعجلة شديدة .

----------


## أبو زارع المدني

أيضُا , جاء في نفس هذا الموضوع مايلي :

إفادة القارئ المبتدي بتلخيص كتاب البرهان في علوم القرآن للعلامة محمد بن عبد الله الزركشي، تأليف: أبي عبد الرحمن يحيى بن علي الحجوري.

قال في مقدمته: ((وكان من أحسن ما ألف في هذا الشأن كتاب "البرهان في علوم القرآن" للعلامة الشهير محمد بن عبد الله الزركشي رحمه الله.

فلما يسر الله مطالعة هذا البحر الخضم في علوم القرآن = رأيت أنه كتاب موسع بالنسبة للبادئين من طلبة العلم، وأن تقريب مسائله للبادئين ونحوهم في هذا العلم عمل مفيد إن شاء الله تعالى لمبتغي ذلك حتى يكون سلما إلى أصل هذا التلخيص وغيره مما في بابه من كتب الشأن.

فكان عملي فيه هو عبارة عن تلخيص فوائد الكتاب لتقريبها للبادئين، ونبهت في بعض مواضعه على ما حصل للمصنف من تأويل على طريقة الأشاعرة في هذا التلخيص، وكان هذا العمل بحاجة إلى مزيد عناية، ولكن لضيق الوقت اكتفينا بما حصل هنا)) ا.هـ.

ويقع الكتاب في 478 صفحة من الحجم العادي، وقد صدر عن دار الآثار بصنعاء، وليس عليه معلومات النشر من رقم الطبعة وتاريخها.

ويعد الكتاب أول تلخيص لكتاب الزركشي البرهان فيما أعلم، خلافا لإتقان السيوطي فله أكثر من مختصر، ككتاب الشيخ طاهر الجزائري، وقد حققه الشيخ عبد الفتاح أبو غدة، وكتاب الدكتور محمد علوي مالكي المسمى: "زبدة الإتقان" صدر عن المكتبة العصرية، وكتاب "تهذيب وترتيب الإتقان" للدكتور محمد بازمول، وغيرها. 


--


كذلك :

ـ ألفية التاريخ من بدء الخلق وقصة آدم عليه السلام إلى عام 1430هـ.
لأبي سفيان جبران بن سلمان بن جابر سحاري.

وهي منظومة من ألف بيت انطلق فيها من بدء الخلق وقصة آدم عليه السلام معرجا على قصص الأنبياء عليهم الصلاة والسلام، مع ذكر العظات والعبر من قصصهم، ذاكرا مع ذلك الأحاديث الصحيحة في أخبارهم، وأقوال العلماء والمفسرين، ثم عرج على السيرة النبوية، ثم ذكر سيرة الخلفاء الراشدين ثم تناول تاريخ الدول الإسلامية كالدولة الأموية والدولة العباسية ثم الدول المتتابعة، كما ذكر سير العلماء والأبطال المجاهدين ومن سار على منهاجهم في الدعوة ونصح الأمة إلى أن وصل إلى العهد الزاهر الذي تعيشه المملكة العربية السعودية.

وكان عمدته في نظمه بعد الكتاب والسنة كلام العلماء في تواريخهم كتاريخ الطبري وابن كثير وابن الأثير.

ثم عرض المنظومة على الدكتور عبد الله بن محمد سفيان الحكمي.

وقد قدم للمنظومة الأستاذ الدكتور عبد العزيز بن إبراهيم العُمَري أستاذ التاريخ والحضارة بجامعة الإمام محمد بن سعود "سابقاً".

ويقع الكتاب في 140 صفحة من الحجم المتوسط، وصدر في حلة قشيبة وثوب جميل عن دار زدني للطباعة والنشر والتوزيع بالرياض، الطبعة الأولى، 1431هـ.

ـ كتاب نظم اختيارات شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية رحمه الله تعالى.
نظمها وشرحها/ أبو سفيان جبران بن سلمان سحاري.

قرأه وراجعه وقدم له أصحاب الفضيلة العلماء:
فضيلة الشيخ عبد الله بن عقيل حفظه الله.
فضيلة الشيخ عبد الله بن جبرين رحمه الله.
فضيلة الشيخ عبد الله بن منيع حفظه الله.
فضيلة الشيخ محمد بن إسماعيل العمراني حفظه الله.

وقد جاءت المنظومة في 225 بيتاً، ومنهجه في النظم ذكر اختيارات ابن تيميةبالنص على اسمه أولاً، ثم العطف عليه بالضمائر، فكل ضمير اقترن بفعل (اختار) أو (رأى) أو (جوز) أو نحوها فالمقصود شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية رحمه الله.

وكذا إذا أطلق لفظ الشيخ فهو هو، وإذا أطلق الإمام فالمراد أحمد بن حنبل رحمه الله.

ثم شرح المؤلف منظومته وبين معانيها وأوضح مقاصدها.

ويقع الكتاب في 268 صفحة من الحجم العادي، وقد صدر في طبعته الأولى 1431هـ عن دار زدني بالرياض .

----------


## مشاري القحطاني

من الإصدارات الجديدة التي نزلت إلى المكتبات :

- صفحات من تاريخ قبائل قحطان المعاصرة للأستاذ محمد بن سعد النهاري - الطبعة الأولى 1431 هـ - 2010 م .

----------


## أبو أيوب اليمني

جزاك الله خيرا

----------


## احمد سرى

شكرا لك على المجهود وعلى الحصريات

----------


## أبو زارع المدني

خرج برحمة الله وفضله ومنه وكرمه ولطفه وإحسانه , كتاب جديد اسمه :


*(( المنتخب ))*
*بذل الجهد فى جمع ما صح من كتب الزهد*

تصنيف
أبي عمرو الأثري
أسامة بن إسماعيل آل عكاشة 

(( أحد أعضاء ملتقى أهل الحديث ))


وهو كتاب في مجلد واحد من 480 صفحة منتخب من خمس مجلدات طوال [ موسوعة ] ستطبع عما قريب إن شاء الله , مضمونها : جمع وضم وترتيب أمات كتب الزهد وتقسيمها على الصحيح ثم الضعيف .. والعمل بحق رائع يستحق صاحبه أن يشكر عليه ويدعى له بسببه في ظهر الغيب , وقد اقتنيت بفضل الله ورحمته آخر نسخة منه بمكتبة الرشد بجدة .

وهذه مقدمة يسيرة مختصرة جدا ليست كاملة عن الكتاب بتصرف يسير مني :

--
قال الإمام الجوزي ـ رحمه الله ـ :
ولو لم يكن من الدليل على صدق نبينا  إلا إعراضه عن الدنيا ، وتضييق العيش عليه ، ثم لم يَخلفُ شيئًا ، وحَرَم أهله الميراث ، لكفاه ذلك دليلًا على صدق طلبه لمطلوب آخر .
صيد الخواطر (ص 201) .


بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
المقدمة
إن الحمد لله ، نحمده ونستعينه ونستغفره ، ونعوذ بالله تعالى من شرور أنفسنا وسيئات أعمالنا ، من يهده الله فلا مضل له ، ومن يضلل فلا هادي له .
وأشهد أن لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له ، وأشهد أن محمدًا عبده ورسوله .

﴿ يَا أَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا اتَّقُوا اللَّهَ حَقَّ تُقَاتِهِ وَلَا تَمُوتُنَّ إِلَّا وَأَنْتُمْ مُسْلِمُونَ ﴾ [ آل عمران : 102 ] .
﴿ يَا أَيُّهَا النَّاسُ اتَّقُوا رَبَّكُمُ الَّذِي خَلَقَكُمْ مِنْ نَفْسٍ وَاحِدَةٍ وَخَلَقَ مِنْهَا زَوْجَهَا وَبَثَّ مِنْهُمَا رِجَالًا كَثِيرًا وَنِسَاءً وَاتَّقُوا اللَّهَ الَّذِي تَسَاءَلُونَ بِهِ وَالْأَرْحَامَ إِنَّ اللَّهَ كَانَ عَلَيْكُمْ رَقِيبًا ﴾ [ النساء : 1 ] .
﴿يَا أَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا اتَّقُوا اللَّهَ وَقُولُوا قَوْلًا سَدِيدًا * يُصْلِحْ لَكُمْ أَعْمَالَكُمْ وَيَغْفِرْ لَكُمْ ذُنُوبَكُمْ وَمَنْ يُطِعِ اللَّهَ وَرَسُولَهُ فَقَدْ فَازَ فَوْزًا عَظِيمً ﴾ [ الأحزاب : 70 ، 71 ] .

أما بعد :
فإن أصدق الحديث كتاب الله ، وخير الهدي هدي محمد  وشر الأمور محدثاتها وكل محدثة بدعة وكل بدعة ضلالة ، وكل ضلالة في النار .

فهذا كتاب " بذل الجهد فى جمع ما صح من كتب الزهد " :
ظللت أعمل فيه ما يقرب من ثلاث سنوات ـ أميل إليه ولا أميل عنه ـ جمعت فيه كل ما صح من الأحاديث والأثار والأقوال المأثورة عن أئمتنا رحمة الله علينا وعليهم .

ثم جعلت كل حديث أو أثر أو قول للأئمة تحت باب واحد مناسب .
يعنى جمعت كل الأيات والأحاديث والأثار والأقوال التى تخص الجنة فى كتاب الجنة , وهلم جرا .


وهذه هي موارد الكتاب التي اشتغلت عليها :

الزهد والرقائق
لعبد الله بن المبارك ت 181
ط الأعظمي ، ط الدار السلفية تحقيق الشيخ أحمد فريد .

الزهد 
للمعافى الموصلي ت 184
ط دار البشائر الإسلامية .

الزهد 
لوكيع بن الجراح ت 197
ط دار الصميعي .

الزهد 
لأسد بن موسى ت 212
ط التوعية .

الزهد 
لأحمد بن حنبل ت 241
دار ابن رجب وغيرها .

الزهد 
لهناد بن السري ت 243
ط دار الخلفاء .

الزهد 
لأبو داود السجستاني ت 275
ط دار الضياء .

الزهد 
لأبو حاتم الرازي ت 277
ط دار البشائر .

الزهد 
لابن أبي الدنيا ت 281
ط دار ابن كثير .

الزهد 
لابن أبي عاصم ت 282
ط الدار السلفية الهند .

الزهد وصفة الزاهدين 
لابن الأعرابي ت 340
ط الصحابة طنطا .

الفوائد والزهد والرقائق والمراثي 
للخلدي ت 348
ط دار الصحابة بطنطا .

الزهد الكبير 
للبيهقي ت 458
ط دار الجنان .

المنتخب من كتاب الزهد والرقائق 
للخطيب البغدادي ت 463
ط دار البشائر .

ثم بعد ذلك أضفت الزهد من الكتب الستة عدا أبي داود فقد أخرج له مصففًا مستقلًا كما تقدم أنفًا وقد أضفته ، والنسائي فقد وضعه في سننه الكبرى وهو في موسوعتنا .

وأضفت أيضا في هذا الكتاب :
كتاب الرقاق من صحيح البخاري .
كتاب الزهد من صحيح مسلم .
كتاب الزهد عن رسول الله من سنن الترمذي .
كتاب الزهد من سنن ابن ماجه .


والكتاب من إصدار : الناشر الدولي .

وينظر للفائدة :
من أشهر الذين صنفوا في كتب الرقائق وكما رتبها الشيخ أبي إسحاق الحويني 

--

يبقى أن الكتاب يحتاج إلى طابع وناشر فحل يخرجه في أبهى حلة , كابن الجوزي أو العاصمة أو الصميعي أو غيره , فنرجو من الاخوة الذي لهم تواصل مع هؤلاء الناشرين خاصة ابن الجوزي أن يعلموهم بهذه الموسوعة الضخمة الثمينة حتى يتم الاتفاق بينهم وبين المصنف ليتم طبعه وإخراجه للناس .. والله لا يضيع أجر من أحسن عملا .

وهذا هو جوال المصنف ـ حفظه الله ـ بمصر لمن أراد من الناشرين التواصل معه :
3 0 8 0 0 5 1 0 1 0 2 0 0

----------


## أبو زارع المدني

خرج هذا الكتاب ـ بفضل الله ـ على الشبكة ومازال تحت الطبع فترقبوا :




> بسم الله , والحمد لله , والصلاة والسلام على خير خلق الله وعلى آله وصحبه ومن والاه :
> 
> الإخوة الكرام /
> 
> 
> سلام عليكم من الرحمن ورحمة ومغفرة من المنان  
> 
> وبعدُ :
> 
> ...


والله خبر يفرح : حمل كتاب شرح الدعاء من الكتاب والسنة , للشيخ سعيد بن وهف القحطاني .
http://majles.alukah.net/showthread.php?p=429759

----------


## صادق صادق صادق

كتاب المعاني في ضوء أساليب القرآن للدكتور عبد الفتاح لاشين   نرجو رفعه على النت للحاجة الضرورية   وشكرا

----------


## أبو زارع المدني

ومما جاء في موضوع [ كنت في المكتبة (2) لعام 1431هـ ] بملتقى أهل التفسير مايلي :


269 ـ ضوابط وآثار استعانة المفسر بالقراءات ، للدكتور عادل بن علي الشدي ، الطبعة الأولى 1431هـ ، دار الوطن .

270 ـ التفسير العلمي التجريبي للقرآن الكريم جذوره وتطبيقاته والموقف منه ، للدكتور عادل بن علي الشدي ، الطبعة الأولى 1431هـ ، دار الوطن .

271 ـ مقاصد الحج في القرآن الكريم ، للدكتور عادل بن علي الشدي ، الطبعة الأولى 1431هـ ، دار الوطن .

272 ـ نظرات في آية محمد رسول الله ( دراسة تحليلة مقارنة ) ، للدكتور عادل بن علي الشدي ، الطبعة الأولى 1431هـ ، دار الوطن .

273 ـ الأحرف المقطعة في أوائل السور ( دراسة تفسيرية ) ، للدكتور عادل بن علي الشدي ، الطبعة الأولى 1431هـ ، دار الوطن .

274 ـ الترجمات الاستشراقية لمعاني القرآن الكريم ( عرض ونقد وتحليل ) ، للدكتور عادل بن علي الشدي ، الطبعة الأولى 1431هـ ، دار الوطن .

275 ـ مدخل إلى دراسة تفسير ابن بدران ( جواهر الأفكار ومعادن الأسرار ) ، للدكتور عادل بن علي الشدي ، الطبعة الأولى 1431هـ ، دار الوطن .

276 ـ منهج ابن بدران في تفسيره ( جواهر الأفكار ومعادن الأسرار ) ، للدكتور عادل بن علي الشدي ، الطبعة الأولى 1431هـ ، دار الوطن .

277 ـ الأيمان في القرآن ( دراسة تفسيرية ) ، للدكتور عادل بن علي الشدي ، الطبعة الأولى 1431هـ ، دار الوطن .

278 ـ الاتجاهات المنحرفة في التفسير في العصر الحديث ، للدكتور عادل بن علي الشدي ، الطبعة الأولى 1431هـ ، دار الوطن .

279 ـ وبل الغمامة في شرح عمدة الفقه لابن قدامة ( الجزء الرابع ـ من كتاب البيع إلى نهاية باب الشفعة ) ، للشيخ عبدالله بن محمد الطيار ، الطبعة الأولى 1431هـ ، دار الوطن . 

280 ـ وبل الغمامة في شرح عمدة الفقه لابن قدامة ( الجزء الخامس ـ من كتاب الوقف إلى نهاية كتاب الفرائض ) ، للشيخ عبدالله بن محمد الطيار ، الطبعة الأولى 1431هـ ، دار الوطن .

281 ـ شرح كتاب الصوم من صحيح البخاري ، للشيخ عبدالله بن مانع الروقي ، الطبعة الأولى 1431هـ ، مكتبة العلوم والحكم .

----------


## أبو زارع المدني

تابع لنفس الرابط السابق :

282 - المفلحون في القرآن الكريم للاستاذ الدكتور بدر بن ناصر البدر - الطبعة الأولى 1431 مكتبة دار ابن خزيمة

----------


## أبو زارع المدني

ومما جاء في موضوع [ كنت في المكتبة (2) لعام 1431هـ ] بملتقى أهل التفسير مايلي :

صدر حديثا 1431هـ عن مكتبة العبيكان للنشر والتوزيع الطبعة الأولى من كتاب:
"فن الإلقاء المتميز"
طريقك إلى الإقناع والإمتاع
للدكتور عبد الرحمن بن صالح العشماوي حفظه الله.
ويقع في 182 صفحة من الحجم 24×16.5
وهو كتاب مفيد في هذا المجال المهم للداعية والمعلم والخطيب وللمتكلم عموماً.
وفيه فوائد عزيزة، ولطائف جميلة، وإشارات مهمة.
وقد حلي بطباعة ممتازة في ثوب قشيب محلى بالألوان والرسومات البيانية التي توضح الفكرة، وتعرضها في قالب جميل يوصلها من أقرب طريق، وأوضح سبيل. 


ومما صدر حديثا :
283 ـ القصص القرآني دروس وعبر ، لشعبان أحمد علي البصيلي ، الطبعة الأولى 1431هـ ، دار طويق .
ومنهجه في الكتاب : أن يورد الآيات التي تتحدث عن القصة ثم بعد ذلك يبين معاني الكلمات ، يعقبه بذكر سبب النزول ، ثم يفسر الآيات ، وبعد ذلك الدروس المستفادة من كل قصة . 
284 ـ الصاع النبوي تحديده والأحكام الفقهية المتعلقة به ، لخالد بن سعد السرهيد ( القاضي بوزارة العدل ) ، الطبعة الأولى 1431هـ ، توزيع دار طويق . 
( أصل الكتاب بحث أكاديمي تكميلي مقدم إلى قسم الفقه المقارن بالمعهد العالي للقضاء لنيل درجة الماجستير وقد أجيز بتقدير ممتاز )
ومن مباحث الكتاب :
تقدير الصاع النبوي بالمقاييس القديمة .
تحديد الصاع النبوي بالمقاييس الحديثة .
تحديد المكاييل الأخرى ذات العلاقة بالصاع . 
الأحكام الفقهية المتعلقة بالصاع في كتاب الطهارة .
الأحكام الفقهية المتعلقة بالصاع في الكفارات .
الأحكام الفقهية المتعلقة بالصاع في كتاب الزكاة .
الأحكام الفقهية المتعلقة بالصاع في أبواب المعاملات وفقه الأسرة .

----------


## أبو زارع المدني

كذلك مما جاء في نفس الموضوع :

285 ـ موازنة بين تفسيري المحرر الوجيز لابن عطية ، وزاد المسير في علم التفسير لابن الجوزي ، للأستاذ الدكتور منصور بن فضيل كافي ، الطبعة الأولى 1431هـ ، دار الحامد .
286 ـ الإتحافات االسنية بالأحاديث القدسية للعلامة عبدالرؤوف المناوي ، ضبط أحاديثه وخرّج نصوصه ، الأستاذ الدكتور عبدالعزيز مختار إبراهيم الأمين ، الطبعة الأولى 1431هـ ، مكتبة الرشد .

287 ـ الإمام الترمذي ومنهجه في سننه مع شرح بعض أحاديثه ، للدكتور يوسف بن رجب العطفي ، الطبعة الأولى 1431هـ ، مكتبة الرشد .

288 ـ مفتريات وأخطاء دائرة المعارف الإسلامية ( الاستشراقية ) للأستاذ الدكتور خالد بن عبدالله القاسم ، الطبعة الأولى 1431هـ ، دار الصميعي . مطبوع في مجلدين ، ( رسالة دكتوراه ) .

289 ـ الصوت أحكامه وتجلياته ، للدكتور أحمد الطويل ، الطبعة الأولى 1431هـ ، مكتبة الرشد . ( وهي رسالة علمية نال بها الباحث درجة الدكتوراه من جامعة الزيتونة ) . 

290 ـ مقاصد الشريعة عند إمام الحرمين وآثارها في التصرفات المالية ، للدكتور هشام بن سعيد أزهر ، الطبعة الأولى 1431هـ ، مكتبة الرشد .

291 ـ مسائل في بيع الصابون ، لفضيلة الدكتور عبدالله بن محمد الطيار ، الطبعة الأولى 1431هـ ، مكتبة الرشد .

292 ـ كيفية الزيارة الشرعية للمدينة النبوية ، لفضيلة الدكتور عبدالله بن محمد الطيار ، الطبعة الأولى 1431هـ ، مكتبة الرشد .

293 ـ إيجازي لمغازي الواقدي ، لمنصور بن ناصر العواجي ، الطبعة الأولى 1431هـ ، دار الحضارة .

294 ـ الحج معجزة المكان والزمان ، للأستاذ الدكتور زغلول راغب النجار ، الطبعة الأولى 1431هـ ، جمعية المحافظة على القرآن الكريم بالأردن .

295 ـ مجلة الأصول والنوازل ، العدد الرابع 1431هـ . رئيس التحرير الأستاذ الدكتور سليمان بن إبراهيم العايد .

وموضوعات العدد هي :
نظرات في كتب أصول الفقه ، لفضيلة الدكتور أحمد بن عبدالله بن حميد .
ضوابط إعمال مقاصد الشريعة في الاجتهاد ، لفضيلة الدكتور محمد بن سعد اليوبي .
ألفاظ العقيدة التوقيفية مكانتها وكيفية التعامل معها . لفضيلة الدكتور سعيد بن ناصر الغامدي .
الصلة بين الحكم والإيمان عند أهل السنة والجماعة ، لفضيلة الدكتور أبو زيد بن محمد مكي . 

--

وضمن السلسلة القيمة " وقفات تربوية في القرآن الكريم " للشيخ عبد العزيز الجليل - حفظه الله - صدر حديثا 
الميزان وهو من إصدارات 1431

----------


## أبو زارع المدني

وكذلك مما جاء في نفس الموضوع السابق :

296 ـ الاختيارات الحسان في إعراب القرآن الكريم ومعاني المفردات ، للدكتور محمد منير الجنباز ، الطبعة الأولى 1431هـ ، مكتبة التوبة . 

297 ـ فتح ذي الجلال والإكرام بشرح بلوغ المرام ( المجلد الثامن ـ كتاب الحج ) ، لفضيلة الشيخ العلامة محمد بن صالح العثيمين ، الطبعة الأولى 1431هـ ، دار الوطن .

298 ـ كتاب تراجم البخاري المسى مناسبات أبواب صحيح البخاري لبعضها البعض ، تأليف شيخ الإسلام أبي حفص عمر بن رسلان البلقيني ، تحقيق الدكتور أحمد بن فارس السلوم ( عضو ملتقى أهل التفسير ) ، الطبعة الأولى 1431هـ ، مكتبة المعارف .

كتب المحقق في مقدمته وفقه الله :
هذا وقد قدمت بين يدي الكتاب بثلاثة فصول مهمة :
الأول : فقه البخاري في تراجمه .
الثاني : في عادات البخاري في تراجمه .
الثالث : في صور هذه التراجم .
وبعد هذه الفصول ترجمة المصنف ، ثم نص الكتاب المحقق .

299 ـ معرفة علوم الحديث وكمية أجناسه ، تأليف أبي عبدالله محمد بن عبدالله الحاكم النيسابوري ، بتعليقات الحافظين المؤتمن الساجي والتقي ابن الصلاح ، شرح وتحقيق الدكتور أحمد بن فارس السلوم ( أستاذ التفسير وعلوم القرآن المساعد بجامعة الملك فيصل ) ، الطبعة الثانية 1431هـ ، مكتبة المعارف . ( طبعة مزيدة ومنقحة ) .

كتب الشارح في مقدمته حفظه الله : 
وقد زدت في هذه الطبعة بعض التعليقات والتخريجات ، ولم أكثر منها ، لأني أودعت كثيراً مما أردت أن أقوله في هذا الفن في شرحي على كتاب التقريب والتيسير للإمام النووي الذي اختصر فيه مقدمة ابن الصلاح ، رحمهما الله تعالى .

ومعرفة الحاكم من الأمهات التي لا يستغني عنها الحديثي ، وإنما يستكمل الفائدة منها من أخذ طرفاً من علوم القوم ، فعليك بنخبة الفكر لابن حجر ، التي هي أولى أن تكون مقدمة هذا الفن ، ثم عليك بمختصرات ابن الصلاح ، كاختصار ابن كثير المسمى اختصار علوم الحديث ، وكتاب التقريب والتيسير للنووي ، واستعن بالشرح الذي كتبناه عليه ، ثم عرّج على مقدمة ابن الصلاح ، ثم خض غمار الأمهات ، وتمعن في معرفة أبي عبدالله الحاكم ، ولا تنس كتب الشروح والتنكيتات ، كالنكت على ابن الصلاح للزركشي ولابن حجر ، وفتح المغيث للسخاوي وتدريب الراوي للسيوطي .

300 ـ المفصل في القواعد الفقهية ، تأليف الدكتور يعقوب بن عبدالوهاب الباحسين ( عضو هيئة كبار العلماء ) تقديم الدكتور عبدالرحمن بن عبدالعزيز السديس ( إمام الحرم ) ، الطبعة الأولى 1431هـ ، دار التدمرية .

كتب المؤلف في مقدمته حفظه الله :
هذا الكتاب أصله محاضرات سجلت بالصوت لطلبة جامعة المعرفة العالمية ، لكنه سيختلف بعض الشيء عن المحاضرات المسجلة التي تختلف طبيعتها عن المحاضرات المكتوبة ، من وجوه عدة منها :
إن المحاضرات المسجلة بالصوت التزمت المنهج المعتمد للطلبة . 

وقد رأيت أن هناك أموراً لابد من التعرض إليها ؛ لتجنب الإخلال بمادة الكتاب بترك التعرض إليها ، مثل بيان الكلمات ذات العلاقة ، فقد أضفنا إلى ذلك طائفة من الكلمات ذات الالتصاق الشديد بالقواعد الفقهية كالأشباه والنظائر ، والأصول ، والضوابط الفقهية ، والكليات .

وقد جعلت الكتاب في ثلاثة أبواب وخاتمة :
الباب الأول : في مبادئ ومقدمات علم القواعد الفقهية .
الباب الثاني : في القواعد الكبرى و ماتفرع منها .
الباب الثالث : في القواعد الكلية غير الكبرى ، وهو قسمان ، قواعد تندرج تحتها قواعد ، وقواعد لا تندرج تحتها قواعد .

خاتمة مختصرة ذكرت فيها بعض الملحوظات والتوصيات .

301 ـ أحكام الأوراق المالية في الفقه الإسلامي ، للدكتور سعد بن تركي الخثلان ، الطبعة الثانية 1431هـ ، دار كنوز إشبيليا .

302 ـ التهمة وأثرها في الأحكام الفقهية ، الطبعة الأولى 1431هـ ، دار التدمرية .

303 ـ دعاء الختم في التراويح اختلاف وأدلة وترجيح ، للشريف حاتم بن عارف العوني ، الطبعة الأولى 1431هـ ، دار الصميعي .

كتب المؤلف في مقدمته وفقه الله :
شاع مؤخراً بين كثير من طلبة العلم اجتهاد يميل إلى تبديع دعاء الختم في التراويح ، فكدر هذا الاجتهاد على كثير منهم صفاء ذلك المشهد البهي ، ونفر بعضهم منه ، وخاصم آخرون عليهم عليه ، وتغيرت القلوب وضاقت ؛ فالبدعة أمرها خطير . 

والمشكلة في هذا الاجتهاد ليست في ترجيح عدم مشروعية دعاء الختم في التراويح ، فترجيح ذلك لاشك أنه اجتهاد سائغ ؛ لعدم القطعية في أدلة المستحِب من العلماء . 

لكن المشكلة هي في إغلاظ هذا الاجتهاد على من قال بالاستحباب بوصف دعاء الختم في التراويح بأنه بدعة .

وقد اقتنعت بهذا الرأي برهة من الزمن ، ثم في رمضان سنة 1427هـ عُدت للمسألة بالتمحيص ، ففوجئت بضعف إعطاء حُجة من قال بالاستحباب ( وهو الإمام أحمد ) حقها من التأمل والدراسة عند عموم بحثها ، ومن المؤيدين للاستحباب قبل المعارضين ، وتبين لي أن هذا الضعف هو الذي نصر القول بالبدعية . 

وقد تأملت أدلة المسألة ، ونظرت في فعل السلف وأقوال العلماء ، فخرجت بنتيجة ، لم تزل تتأكد عندي مع طول التأمل والنظر .

304 ـ الآثار الواردة عن السلف في العقيدة من خلال كتب المسائل المروية عن الإمام أحمد جمعاً وتخريجاً ودراسة ، إعداد أسعد بن فتحي الزعتري ، الطبعة الأولى 1431هـ ، مكتبة المعارف .

305 ـ الآيات الدالة على الله تعالى وفق نهج القرآن ومذهب السلف ، لأبي محمد إبراهيم بن محسن آل عيسى ( المدرس بالجامعة الإسلامية بالمدينة المنورة ) ، الطبعة الأولى 1431هـ ، مكتبة دار الزمان .
( أصل الكتاب رسالة علمية نال بها المؤلف درجة الماجستير ) .

وقد جاء الكتاب متضمناً خمسة أبواب :
الباب الأول : في بيان نهج القرآن والسنة ومذهب السلف في الاستدلال على وجود الله تعالى وتوحيده في الربوبية والألوهية والأسماء والصفات بالآيات الكونية ، وبيان قول بعض من خالفهم في ذلك والرد عليهم وذكر بعض الدلالات الأخرى على توحيده عزوجل .
الباب الثاني : في الحديث عن السماء وما فيها من عجائب الصنعة وعظيم المخلوقات .
الباب الثالث : في الأرض وما فيها من أجناس المخلوقات ، وباهر المتنوعات .
الباب الرابع : في خلق الإنسان وما في ذلك من الحكمة والآيات البينات .
الباب الخامس : في بيان أن الغاية من الإيمان بوجود الله تعالى وربوبيته هي توحيده عز وجل .

306 ـ التعددية العقائدية وموقف الإسلام منها ، إعداد يوسف بن محمد القحطاني ، الطبعة الأولى 1431هـ ، دار التدمرية . 
( أصل الكتاب رسالة نال بها المؤلف درجة الماجستير ) .

307 ـ أحكام الصلاة على الميت ( مقارنة بين روايات مذهب الإمام أحمد بن حنبل رحمه الله ) ، للدكتور عادل العبد الجبار ، الطبعة الأولى 1431هـ ، دار الحضارة .

كتب المؤلف في مقدمته وفقه الله : وكان هذا ـ الموضوع ـ مما طرحته على جامعة الأزهر الشريف ضمن مواضيع البحث المقررة لاجتياز الدرجة الأكاديمية لبحوث التحكيم ونشرها بمجلة الجامعة .

308 ـ خاطرات حول المصرفية الإسلامية ، للشيخ صالح الحصين ، الطبعة الأولى 1431هـ ، مؤسسة الوقف .

309 ـ مفاتيح إقامة الصلاة وإخلاص العبودية لله ( الصلاة سر النجاح في الحياة ) ، للدكتور خالد بن عبدالكريم اللاحم ، الطبعة الأولى 1431هـ .

310 ـ أخلاقيات الحرب في السيرة النبوية ، إعداد الدكتور صالح بن علي الشمراني ، الطبعة الأولى 1431هـ ، مكتبة المعارف .

وجاء الكتاب مشتملاً على تمهيد وفصول :
فأما التمهيد ففيه ثمانية مباحث :
المبحث الأول : التعريف بترجمة البحث .
المبحث الثاني : الخلق العام للنبي صلى الله عليه وسلم .
المبحث الثالث : مفهوم الحرب في الإسلام ، ورتبة الجهاد والترغيب فيه .
المبحث الرابع : غاية الجهاد ومشروعية قتال الكفار والمشركين .
المبحث الخامس : حكم الجهاد .
المبحث السادس : أنواع الجهاد في سبيل الله ومراتبه .
المبحث السابع : الفرق بين الجهاد والقتال .
المبحث الثامن : رسول الإسلام بين خيار السلم والحرب .

ثم :
الفصل الأول : أخلاقيات السلم وما قبل الحرب .
الفصل الثاني : أخلاقيات المعركة ( أثناء الحرب ) .
الفصل الثالث : أخلاقيات ما بعد الحرب .

311 ـ الخلق الحسن في ضوء الكتاب والسنة ، للدكتور سعيد بن وهف القحطاني ، الطبعة الأولى 1431هـ .

312 ـ الرباعي المضاعف من لسان العرب لابن منظور ، جمع وترتيب يوسف عبدالله السالم ، الطبعة الأولى 1431هـ ، دار التدمرية .

313 ـ الغناء والمعازف في ضوء الكتاب والسنة ، للدكتور سعيد بن وهف القحطاني ، الطبعة الأولى 1431هـ .

314 ـ المنتقى من بطون الكتب ( المجموعة الأولى والثانية والثالثة في مجلد واحد ) ، للشيخ محمد الحمد ، الطبعة الأولى 1431هـ ، دار ابن خزيمة .

----------


## أبو زارع المدني

أيضا مما جاء في نفس الموضوع :


كتاب الطَّبقات الصَّغير أو كتاب الطَّبقات الصُّغرى: كما هو موجود للمؤلِّف لأبي عبدالله محمد بن سعد المؤرِّخ المشهور، كثير من النّاس ظنّ أنَّ هذا الكتاب مفقود يا شيخ، وبالفعل وجده محمد زاهد والمحقق المشهور بشّار عوّاد ، وقد حُقِّق الكتاب في مجلدين ربّما كانت أكثر من ألف صفحة ، المجلد الأوّل 472 ص، والمجلَّد الثاني 430 ص، طبعة دار الغَرب الإسلامي بتونس. 

الجميل فيه الفهارس، كثير من النّاس عندما يقرأ في كُتب الطَّبقات كتب التّاريخ ينتهي الكتاب من دون فهرس فيضّطر الإنسان أن يكون معه العشر المجلدات أو العشرين المجلد حتى يعرف الفَهارس، فهارس الطبَّقات الأسنى الأعلى موجودة في المجلد الاول، ولكن الفهارس الكبرى في نهاية المجلد، طبعاً أ ذكروا أنّهم لم يجدوا إلا نسخة واحدة فقابلوه على الطبقات الكبرى وقابلوه على كتب التّراجم الأخرى ، الكتاب بدأ مؤلفه بذكر ما كان يُكتب في المدينة بِدءاً من الصَّحابة على عهد رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ثم التّابعين وما انتهى علمهم حتى ذكر سعيد بن المسيِّب وخصَّه بمزيد من الذِّكر، ثم ذكر نسب النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ووفاته ، ثمّ ذكَر الطّبقات على حسب وجود النَّاس فقال من كان بالمدينة من المهاجرين والأنصار ثم كان بمكة من كان بالكوفة من كان بالبصرة من كان بالشّام، بلغ عدد التراجم فيه 2025ترجمة.




نقلاً من برنامج (مداد ) 

24- شوّال- 1431  

فقرة ( الورّاق) جديد المطابع

----------


## أبو زارع المدني

ومما جاء في موضوع [ كنت في المكتبة (2) لعام 1431هـ ] بملتقى أهل التفسير مايلي :

315 ـ مفيد الأنام و نور الظلام في تحرير الأحكام لحج بيت الله الحرام ، للشيخ عبدالله بن عبدالرحمن بن جاسر ، تحقيق وتخريج وتوثيق وتعليق الدكتور سعود بن عبدالله بن عبدالرحمن الغديان، الطبعة الثانية 1431هـ ، بدون دار نشر . تقديم سماحة الشيخ عبدالعزيز بن عبدالله آل الشيخ مفتي عام المملكة . 

316 ـ التفسير والمفسرون بالمغرب الأقصى ، لسعاد أشقر ، الطبعة الأولى 1431هـ ، دار السلام .
317 ـ المدرسة السلفية في التفسير في العصر الحديث ، للدكتور محمد السيسي ، الطبعة الأولى 1431هـ ، دار السلام .
318 ـ علم أصول التفسير محاولة في البناء ، للدكتور مولاي عمر حماد ، الطبعة الأولى 1431هـ ، دار السلام .
319 ـ إعجاز القرآن في الكون والإنسان بين ثوابت العلم ومتغيراته ، ليوسف الملا ، الطبعة الأولى 1431هـ ، دار السلام .
320 ـ مفهوم السلام في القرآن الكريم والحديث النبوي الشريف ، للدكتور الطيب البوهالي ، الطبعة الأولى 1431هـ ، دار السلام .
321 ـ تقنين الأحكام القضائية ، للدكتور محمد بن عبدالعزيز الفايز ( القاضي بالمحكمة العامة بالرياض ) ، تقديم معالي الشيخ صالح الحصين ، الطبعة الأولى 1431هـ ، بدون دار نشر .
322 ـ أحكام الكتب في الفقه الإسلامي ، للدكتور ياسين بن كرامة الله مخدوم ، تقديم الدكتور صالح بن عثمان الهليل ، الطبعة الأولى 1431هـ ، دار كنوز إشبيليا . ( مطبوع في مجلدين ) . أصل الكتاب رسالة علمية نال بها الباحث درجة الماجستير من جامعة الإمام محمد بن سعود بالرياض . ( ولعلي أورد مباحث الكتاب في مشاركة مستقلة هنا لأهمية الكتاب لراود هذه الزاوية ) .
323 ـ النوازل في الحج ، لعلي بن ناصر الشلعان ، الطبعة الأولى 1431هـ ، دار التوحيد . أصل الكتاب رسالة علمية لنيل درجة الدكتوراه من جامعة الإمام محمد بن سعود .

324 ـ أشراط الساعة في الكتب السماوية في ضوء القرآن والسنة ، للأستاذ الدكتور عمر بن سليمان الأشقر ، الطبعة الأولى 1432هـ ( هكذا كتبوا لم أهم ) ، دار النفائس .
325 ـ الإسلام يتصدى للغرب الملحد ، للدكتور محمد نبيل النشواتي ، الطبعة الأولى 1431هـ ، دار النفائس .
326 ـ حقائق وشبهات حول السنة والشيعة ، للدكتور محمد عمارة ، الطبعة الأولى 1431هـ ، دار السلام .
وجاءت مباحث الكتاب كالتالي :
قضايا الخلاف .
الإمامة عند أهل السنة .
الإمامة عند الشيعة الإمامية .
ظاهرة الغلو الحديثة .
الموقف من حفظ القرآن عن التحريف .
الموقف من صحابة رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم .
والآن ما العمل . 

--

ـ ومضات، للدكتور محمد بن إبراهيم الحمد (عضو الملتقى)، الطبعة الأولى، 1431هـ.
وهذا الكتاب يندرج تحت الكتابات التي تُسمى بالخواطر، وللمؤلف فيها باع، فقد كتب من قبل كتابين، الأول بعنوان:(خواطر)، والثاني بعنوان: (ارتسامات).
وقد احتوت الومضات على 65 خاطرة في موضوعات شتى، متفاوتة بين الطول والقصر، وفيها فوائد ولطائف على عادة المؤلف
ـ وفقه الله ـ في مؤلفاته الكثيرة المتنوعة.

----------


## أبو زارع المدني

ومما جاء في نفس الموضوع :

أحكام الكتب في الفقه الإسلامي ، للدكتور ياسين بن كرامة الله مخدوم ، تقديم الدكتور صالح بن عثمان الهليل ، الطبعة الأولى 1431هـ ، دار كنوز إشبيليا . ( مطبوع في مجلدين ) . أصل الكتاب رسالة علمية نال بها الباحث درجة الماجستير من جامعة الإمام محمد بن سعود بالرياض.

بين الباحث وفقه الله هدفه من الرسالة فكتب :
جمع الأحكام الفقهية المختصة بالكتب ودراستها من خلال الأدلة الشرعية ، ومن خلال كتب الفروع الفقهية وتحريرها ، وعرض آراء العلماء فيها .
وقد جاء الكتاب على النحو التالي :
التمهيد : ( الكتب تعريفها وتاريخها وأٌقسامها )وفيه المباحث التالية :
المبحث الأول : تعريف الكتب ، والألفاظ ذات الصلة .
المبحث الثاني : تعريف الكتب عند المسلمين .
المبحث الثالث : تقسيم الكتب باعتبار موضوعاتها ، وأثر ذلك في الأحكام الفقهية .
الفصول :
الفصل الأول : أحكام الكتب في فقه العبادات ، وفيه خمس مباحث :
المبحث الأول : : في الطهارة ، وفيه أربعة مطالب :
المطلب الأول : الدخول بالكتب إلى الأماكن المكروهة .
المطلب الثاني : الاستجمار بالكتب .
المطلب الثالث : تطهير الكتب المتنجسة ، وفيه فرعان :
الفرع الأول : حكم تطهيرها .
الفرع الثاني : كيفية تطهيرها ، وما يتعلق بذلك من أحكام .
المطلب الرابع : مس الكتب لغير المتطهر .
المبحث الثاني : في الصلاة ، وفيه مطلبان :
المطلب الأول : نظر المصلي إلى الكتب .
المطلب الثاني : الاشتغال بقراءة الكتب أثناء خطبة الجمعة .
المبحث الثالث : في الزكاة ، وفيه مطلبان :
المطلب الأول : احتساب قيمة الكتب في نصاب الزكاة .
المطلب الثاني : أخذ طالب العلم للزكاة من أجل شراء الكتب .
المبحث الرابع : بيع الكتب لتحصيل الزاد في الحج .
المبحث الخامس : أحكام الكتب في الجهاد ، وفيه ثلاثة مطالب :
المطلب الأول : الدخول بكتب العلم إلى دار الحرب .
المطلب الثاني : دخول كتب أهل الحرب في الغنيمة .
المطلب الثالث : حرق كتب الغال من الغنيمة .
الفصل الثاني : أحكام الكتب في المعاملات وفقه الأسرة ، وفيه اثنا عشر مبحثاً :
المبحث الأول : أحكام الكتب في البيوع وفيه ثمانية مطالب :
المطلب الأول : مناط الملكية الواقعة على الكتب .
المطلب الثاني : بيع الكتب .
المطلب الثالث : بيع كتب السحر والكلام والكتب المبدلة .
المطلب الرابع : شراء الكتب الفاسدة والمبدلة لإتلافها .
المطلب الخامس : بيع كتب الكفار ، وفيه خمسة فروع :
الفرع الأول : بيع كتب العلم الشرعية للكفار .
الفرع الثاني : بيع ما يتعلق بالشرع للكفار كالنحو واللغة .
الفرع الثالث : بيع التوارة والإنجيل لأهل الكتاب .
الفرع الرابع : ترك كتب العلم في أيدي الكفار .
الفرع الخامس : بيع كتب العلم للمبتدعة وأهل الأهواء .
يتبع بإذن الله .

----------


## أبو زارع المدني

أحكام الكتب في الرهن ، وفيه ثلاثة مطالب :
المطلب الأول : رهن الكتب ، وفيه فرعان :
الفرع الأول : رهن الكتب للمسلم .
الفرع الثاني : رهن الكتب لغير المسلم .
المطلب الثاني : رهن الكتب الموقوفة .
المطلب الثالث : النظر في الكتب المرهونة .
المبحث الثالث : حكم بيع كتب المحجور عليه .
المبحث الرابع : أحكام الكتب في الضمان ، وفيه ثلاثة مطالب :
المطلب الأول : الضمان بإتلاف الكتب .
المطلب الثاني : إتلاف الكتب المبدلة وكتب البدعة .
المطلب الثالث : الضمان بغصب الكتب .
المبحث الخامس : أحكام الكتب في الإجارة ، وفيه مطلبان :
المطلب الأول : إجارة الكتب واستئجارها .
المطلب الثاني : استئجار ناسخ لينسخ الكتب .
المبحث السادس : أحكام الكتب في العارية ، وفيه ثلاثة مطالب :
المطلب الأول : إعارة الكتب واستعارتها .
المطلب الثاني : إصلاح المستعير الخطأ في الكتاب .
المطلب الثالث : ما يترتب على تلف الكتاب المستعار .
المبحث السابع : حكم جعلها في عقد الجعالة .
المبحث الثامن : أحكام الكتب في الوقف ، وفيه ثلاثة مطالب :
المطلب الأول : حكم وقف الكتب .
المطلب الثاني : طرق ثبوت وقفية الكتب .
المطلب الثالث : أحكام الكتب الموقوفة .
المبحث التاسع : حكم هبة الكتب .
المبحث العاشر : أحكام الكتب في الوصايا ، وفيه أربعة مطالب :
المطلب الأول : وصية الإنسان بالكتب لغيره .
المطلب الثاني : الوصية بالمال لشراء الكتب المبدلة أو المحرمة أو طباعتها أو نشرها .
المطلب الثالث : وصية الإنسان بإتلاف كتبه .
المطلب الرابع : وصية الإنسان بإسقاط حق التأليف .
المبحث الحادي عشر : حكم بيع الكتب للكفارة .
المبحث الثاني عشر : أحكام الكتب في فقه الإسرة ، وفيه ثلاثة مطالب :
المطلب الأول : دفع الكتب مهراً .
المطلب الثاني : دفع الكتب نفقة .
المطلب الثالث : دفع الكتب عوضاً عن الخلع .
الفصل الثالث : أحكام الكتب في الحدود والتعزيرات ، وفيه أربع مباحث :
المبحث الأول : إثبات حد القطع بسرقة الكتب .
المبحث الثاني : إثبات الحد والتعزير على مؤلف الكتاب إن ثبت موجب ذلك في كتابه .
المبحث الثالث : حكم التعزير بمنع تداول الكتب .
المبحث الرابع : حكم من تبرأ من كتب العلم الشرعية .
يتبع بإذن الله .

----------


## أبو زارع المدني

الفصل الرابع : أحكام الكتب في باب الأدب والزينة ، وفيه عشرة مباحث :
المبحث الأول : حكم افتتاح الكتب بخطبة الحاجة .
المبحث الثاني : حكم تقبيل كتب العلم .
المبحث الثالث : حكم استعمال كتب العلم للتبرك والاسترقاء .
المبحث الرابع : حكم توسد الكتب والاتكاء عليها .
المبحث الخامس : حكم حرق الكتب أو دفنها .
المبحث السادس : حكم التخلص من الكتب بطحن أوراقها وإعادة تصنيعها .
المبحث السابع : حكم الفتوى من الكتب .
المبحث الثامن : حكم النظر في كتب الغير والقراءة منها والنسخ بلا إذن .
المبحث التاسع : حكم النظر في الكتب المبدلة و المحرمة .
المبحث العاشر : حكم تحلية كتب العلم .
الفصل الخامس : حقوق التأليف والنشر والتوزيع والترجمة وفيه أربعة مباحث :
المبحث الأول : حقوق التأليف .وفيه تمهيد وثلاثة مطالب :
تمهيد : حقوق التأليف في التاريخ الإسلامي والتاريخ الحديث .
المطلب الأول : تعريف حق التأليف ، والمصطلحات المرادفة .
المطلب الثاني : حكم تأليف الكتب .
المطلب الثالث : أنواع الحقوق الواردة على التأليف .
المبحث الثاني : حقوق النشر ، وفيه مطلبان :
المطلب الأول : تعريف حق النشر .
المطلب الثاني : تكييف العقد الواقع على حق النشر .
المبحث الثالث : حقوق التوزيع ، وفيه مطلبان :
المطلب الأول : تعريف حقوق التوزيع .
المطلب الثاني : تكييف العقد الواقع على حقوق التوزيع .
المبحث الرابع : حقوق الترجمة ، وفيه ثلاثة مطالب :
المطلب الأول : تعريف حقوق الترجمة .
الملطب الثاني : حكم ترجمة الكتب .
المطلب الثالث : تكييف العقد الواقع على حقوق الترجمة . اهـ .

----------


## أبو زارع المدني

ومما جاء في موضوع [ كنت في المكتبة (2) لعام 1431هـ ] بملتقى أهل التفسير مايلي :



327 ـ موسوعة الأعمال الكاملة للإمام محمد الخضر حسين ( شيخ الجامع الأزهر وعلامة بلاد المغرب ) جمعها وضبطها ابن أخيه المحامي علي الرضا الحسيني ، الطبعة الأولى 1431هـ ، دار النوادر . ( 15 مجلد ) .

حوى المجلد الأول على :
تصدير الموسوعة .
ترجمة الإمام محمد الخضر حسين .
ترجمة الجامع والمحقق لأعمال الإمام .
أسرار التنزيل .

المجلد الثاني :
بلاغة القرآن .
دراسات في الشريعة الإسلامية .

المجلد الثالث :
محمد رسول الله وخاتم النبيين صلى الله عليه وسلم .
تراجم الرجال .

المجلد الرابع :
الشريعة الإسلامية صالحة لكل زمان ومكان .
محاضرات إسلامية وهي : ( الحرية في الإسلام ـ علماء الإسلام في الأندلس ـ السعادة عند بعض علماء الأندلس ـ التصوف في القديم والحديث ـ الدهاء في السياسية ـ الزينة والرفاهية في نظر الإسلام ـ الصداقة ـ مضار الإسراف ـ تعاون العقل والعاطفة على الخير ـ حقوق الفقراء على الأغنياء في الإسلام ـ السمو الخلقي في الإسلام ـ المعتزلة وأهل السنة ـ اختلاط الجنسين في نظر الإسلام ـ نقد آراء الأستاذ فريد وجدي من الناحية الدينية والاجتماعية المحاضرة الأولى والثانية ) .

المجلد الخامس : 
رسائل الإصلاح .
الدعوة إلى الإصلاح .

المجلد السادس :
دراسات في اللغة العربية وتاريخها .
دراسات في اللغة .

المجلد السابع :
الخيال في الشعر العربي ودراسات أدبية .
ديوان خواطر الحياة .

المجلد الثامن :
نقض كتاب في الشعر الجاهلي .

المجلد التاسع :
نقض كتاب الإسلام وأصول الحكم .
جبهة الدفاع عن إفريقيا الشمالية .
القاديانية والبهائية .

المجلد العاشر :
الهداية الإسلامية : ( آداب الحرب في الإسلام ـ الروح العسكرية في الإسلام ـ الطب في نظر الإسلام ـ حقوق الزوجية في الإسلام ـ القضاء العادل ـ مكانة القضاء ـ صفات القاضي في الإسلام ـ حقوق الجار ـ السخاء وأثره في سيادة الأمة ـ خير نظام للحكم ـ استعمال الألفاظ في غير مواضعها ومضاره الاجتماعية ـ وغيرها ) .
كلمات وخواطر وآراء .
أحاديث في رحاب الأزهر .

المجلد الحادي عشر :
تونس وجامع الزيتونة .
من أوراق ومذكرات الإمام محمد الخضر حسين ( رسائل الخضر ) .
الرحلات .

المجلد الثاني عشر :
هدى ونور .
السعادة العظمى .
المغني عن الحفظ والكتاب .

المجلد الثالث عشر :
الإرث الفكري للإمام محمد الخضر حسين .

المجلد الرابع عشر :
كتابات حول الإمام الخضر حسين .
الإمام محمد الخضر حسين بأقلام نخبة من أهل الفكر .

المجلد الخامس عشر :
ملتقى الإمام الخضر حسين في الجزائر .
الإمام محمد الخضر حسين وإصلاح المجتمع الإسلامي ( تونس ) .

328 ـ المنتقى من كتاب أثر التشيع على الروايات التاريخية في القرن الهجري الأول للدكتور عبدالعزيز محمد نور ولي ، انتقاء علي بن عبدالله العماري ، الطبعة الأولى 1431هـ ، دار المنتقى .

وكتب المنتقي في مقدمته :
ولنفاسة الكتاب وأهميته العلمية وبسبب عدد صفحاته الكثيرة قمت باقتطاع بعض الأبواب وهي :
الرواة و الأخباريون الغالون في التشيع .
من رمي بالتشيع من الرواة والأخباريين .
الرواة والأخباريون والمؤرخون المتهمون بالتشيع وهم منه براء .

329 ـ سوانح الأيام ـ أيام من حياتي ـ ( مذكرات حياة عالم دين مصلح في إيران ) ، تأليف آية الله العظمى أبو الفضل البرقعي ، اعتنى به وحققه خالد بن محمد البديوي ، الطبعة الأولى 1431هـ ، دار عالم الكتب .
كتب المؤلف :

ها نحن اليوم بعد علي ـ عليه ألف تحية وثناء ـ بسنين طويلة نعيش بين أناس يزعمون أنهم من شيعته ، وقد تسلطوا على الناس بالجور والظلم بذريعة ( ولاية الفقيه ) وتجاوزوا أساليب المستبدين مائة مرة . . ما دام الدين والمذهب متجراً لتأمين الخبز للبعض ، فلن يسمح هؤلاء لغيرهم بأن يوقظوا الناس . إن المخالفين لنا والعائبين لطريقتنا هم أولئك الذين لا يخافون الله ، وهم الجهلة بالقرآن الذين منعونا من الصلاة وإلقاء المحاضرات وحرّضوا الناس عليّ ، وللأسف يتظاهرون بحب عليّ عليه السلام ، مع أن المحب لعلي عليه السلام هو من يتبع القرآن ولا يخالف آياته ، فهؤلاء هم أعداء الإمام علي عليه السلام الذين يسمعون ليتاجروا به ، ويجمعوا الناس في صفوفهم ليحاربوا منهج علي عليه السلام ، وأنا أفتخر بأنني أول المحبين لعلي عليه السلام ولن أتردد أو أقصر في قول الحق وإيقاظ الخلق .
كتبت هذه الكلمات المختصرة حتى لا يقول المسلمون في المستقبل : ألم يوجد عالم مستقيظ في القرن العشرين وفي زمن الثورة الإيرانية ؟ ! وإن كان موجوداً فلماذا سكت ؟ ! وأقسم بالله أن الناس سوف يستيقظون بعد مدة ليست بالبعيدة ، وأنهم سيعرفون فساد هذه القوانين ، وأعمال هذه الحكومة السيئة ، وفساد القول بولاية الفقيه ، وسيلعنوننها . ذنبنا أننا ندعو الناس إلى وحدة المسلمين وأننا ندعو إلى نبذ سائر المذاهب والخرافات والتمسك بأمر الله الذي هو الإسلام ، وترك كل الأسماء إلا اسماً واحداً وهو ( المسلمون ) ؛ لأن هذه الأسماء كانت ولا زالت سبباً للفرقة بين المسلمين . اهـ .
في الحقيقة أنه شدني موضوع الكتاب وبادرت باقتنائه ولم أستفق عند قراءته إلا في الصفحة الثمانين منه ، فقد رأيت فيه ما يستحق القراءة للباحثين والمهتمين بهذا الشأن ، ولعل في المقدمة التي أوردتها للمؤلف ما يدعو لقراءة الكتاب من المختصين .

----------


## أبو زارع المدني

ومما جاء في موضوع [ كنت في المكتبة (2) لعام 1431هـ ] بملتقى أهل التفسير مايلي :


330 ـ قواعد التجويد ، للدكتور صفوان داودي ، الطبعة الأولى لدار القلم 1431هـ .تقريظ المشايخ القراء محي الدين الكردي ، محمد كريم راجح ، محمد سكر .

331 ـ نوادر الأصول في معرفة أحاديث الرسول ، للحكيم الترمذي ، تحقيق محمود تكلة ، الطبعة الأولى 1431هـ ، دار النوادر . ( مطبوع في سبع مجلدات ) .

332 ـ المدخل إلى السنن الكبرى والصغرى ( إتحاف الداني والنائي بخصائص السنن لأبي عبدالرحمن النسائي ) ، لنبيل بن هاشم الغمري آل باعلوي ، الطبعة الأولى 1431هـ ، دار طوق النجاة ( ل مطبوع في مجلدين ) .

333 ـ التماس العذر والصفح عما غاب عن الحافظ ولم يستحضره في الفتح ، لنبيل بن هاشم الغمري آل باعلوي ، الطبعة الأولى 1431هـ ، دار طوق النجاة . وهو تتبع لبعض المواطن في فتح الباري للحافظ ابن حجر رحمه الله .

334 ـ مذهب الإمام البخاري من خلال روائع استدلاله بالكتاب العزيز والسنة المشرفة في صحيحه ، للعلامة محمد إسماعيل السلفي ، عربه وقدم له وعلّق عليه صلاح الدين مقبول أحمد ، الطبعة الأولى 1431هـ ، دار غراس .

335 ـ صنعة أسانيد السنة في تاريخ ابن عساكر ، لباسل الكسم ، الطبعة الأولى 1431هـ ، دار النوادر .

336 ـ مقاصد الشريعة الإسلامية عند الإمام الغزالي ، لإسماعيل السعيدات ، الطبعة الأولى 1431هـ ، دار النفائس .

337 ـ حقوق ذوي الاحتياجات الخاصة في الشريعة الإسلامية ، للدكتور محمد محمود حوا ، الطبعة الأولى 1431هـ ، دار الأمة .

338 ـ أحكام التقشير الكيمائي في الفقه الإسلامي ، للدكتور حمزة عبدالكريم حماد ، الطبعة الأولى 1431هـ ، دار ابن حزم .

339 ـ إعراب الألفية المسمى ( تمرين الطلاب في صناعة الإعراب ) ، للعلامة خالد بن عبدالله الأزهري ، تقديم وتحقيق عبدالله بن عبدالقادر المعلمي ، الطبعة الأولى 1431هـ ، دار ابن حزم . ( مطبوع في مجلدين ) .

340 ـ التيسير في واجبات الحج ( دراسة مقارنة ) ، للدكتور حامد بن مسفر الغامدي ، الطبعة الأولى 1431هـ ، دار كنوز إشبيليا . ( رسالة ماجستير ) .

341 ـ روضة المرتاد في نظم مهمات الزاد ، ويليها منظومة القواعد الفقهية ، نظم الشيخ سليمان بن عطية المزيني ـ رحمه الله ـ تحقيق ناصر المطيري ، الطبعة الأولى 1431هـ ، مكتبة الإمام الذهبي .

342 ـ فقه المناسك ، للدكتور سعد بن ناصر الشثري ، اعتنى به عبدالناصر بن عبد القادر البشبيشي ، الطبعة الأولى 1431هـ ، دار كنوز إشبيليا . ( أصل الكتاب هو سلسلة حلقات بعنوان فقه المناسك بثت في قناة المجد العلمية ) . 



يتبع ...

----------


## أبو زارع المدني

وكذلك مما جاء في نفس الرابط السابق , مايلي :

343ـ توشيح حلية طالب العلم ، للمختار العربي مؤمن الجزائري ثم الشنقيطي ، تقريظ الشيخ محمد ولد محفوظ بن المختار فال الشنقيطي ، والشيخ محمد باي بلعالم ـ رحمه الله ـ والشيخ محمد الحسن ولد الددو الشنقيطي ، الطبعة الأولى 1431هـ ، دار ابن حزم . والكتاب تعليقات من كلام السلف وبعض الخلف على حلية الشيخ بكر بن عبدالله أبو زيد ـ رحمه الله تعالى ـ .

344 ـ سلسلة براءة آل البيت مما نسبته إليهم الروايات ، للأستاذ الدكتور أحمد بن سعد حمدان الغامدي ، الطبعة الأولى 1431هـ . وقد أتت السلسلة في ثمانية أجزاء ، على النحو التالي :
الجزء الأل : مقدمة ـ براءة آل البيت مما نسبته إليهم الروايات .
الجزء الثاني : براءة آل البيت من روايات قطع الصلة بالخالق عز وجل .
الجزء الثالث : براءة آل البيت من روايات قطع الصلة بالقرآن الكريم .
الجزء الرابع : براءة آل البيت من روايات قطع الصلة بالنبي صلى الله عليه وسلم .
الجزء الخامس : براءة آل البيت من روايات قطع الصلة بعبادة الله عز وجل ومقدساته .
الجزء السادس : براءة آل البيت من روايات قطع الصلة بالصحابة والعرب جميعاً .
الجزء السابع : براءة آل البيت من روايات قطع الصلة بالأمة الإسلامية .
الجزء الثامن : براءة آل البيت من روايات انتقاص الأنبياء وانتقاص أمير المؤمنين علي بن أبي طالب رضي الله عنه .

345 ـ حقيقة الحوثيين ، للدكتور سليمان بن صالح الغصن ، الطبعة الأولى 1431هـ ، دار كنوز إشبيليا .

346 ـ ملخصات أبحاث هيئة كبار العلماء بالمملكة العربية السعودية ، جمعها سليمان بن صالح الخراشي ، الطبعة الأولى 1431هـ ، مؤسسة الريان .

347 ـ إعانة الطالبين على حفظ الأربعين وما زاده ابن رجب إلى الخمسين ، إعداد أبي سعد الأثري ، الطبعة الأولى 1432هـ ، مكتبة أهل الأثر .

348 ـ برنامج تعليمي في دراسة علم المواريث ، تأليف راشد بن خليفة الكليب ، الطبعة الأولى 1431هـ ، دار سبيل المؤمنين .

349 ـ كشف الغوامض في مباحث علم الفرائض ، تأليف راشد بن خليفة الكليب ، الطبعة الأولى 1431هـ ، دار سبيل المؤمنين .

350 ـ في ظلال السيرة النبوية ( كتاب يجمع بين دفتيه سيرة النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم من الميلاد إلى الوفاة وما يتعلق بذلك من الخصائص والشمائل واللطائف ) ، لمشعل عبدالعزيز الفلاحي ، الطبعة الأولى 1431هـ ، دار القلم . 


يتبع ...

----------


## أبو زارع المدني

وكذلك مما جاء في نفس الرابط السابق , مايلي :


351 ـ حاضر العالم الإسلامي وقضايا العصر بين النظرية والتطبيق ، للدكتور علي بن عبدالرحمن الطيار ، الطبعة الأولى 1431هـ .
واشتمل الكتاب على عدة فصول منها :
الفصل الأول : قضية فلسطين وقضية أفغانستان والمواقف الدولية والإسلامية حيالهما .
الفصل الثاني : قضايا وأحوال بعض البلاد الإسلامية التي ضمت إلى دول غير إسلامية ( ارتيريا ـ كشمير ـ فطاني ـ أراكان ) .
الفصل الثالث : قضايا وأحوال بعض البلاد الإسلامية حيث الأغلبية من المسلمين ( الفلبين ـ ألبانيا ).
الفصل الرابع : قضايا وأحوال الأقليات المسلمة في بعض البلاد غير الإسلامية ( بلغاريا ـ اليونان ـ الهند ـ الاتحاد السوفيتي ـ الصين ).
الفصل الخامس : واقع الذميين اليوم في البلاد الإسلامية .

352 ـ خطب المنبر توجيهات ومواعظ ( الجزء الرابع ) ، للدكتور محمد بن عبدالله الطوالة ، الطبعة الأولى 1432هـ ، دار الكتاب والسنة .

353 ـ صور الحياة ، لمحمد أحمد الراشد ، الطبعة الأولى 1431هـ ، دار ابن حزم .

354 ـ منهجية القراءة الحرة لصناعة المثقف ، لإبراهيم بن عبدالعزيز اليحيى ، الطبعة الأولى 1431هـ ، دار الثلوثية .

355 ـ حكاية منع الكتب ( وقائع تاريخية ودوافع دينية وسياسية واجتماعية ) ، لمنصور بن عبدالله المشوح ، الطبعة الأولى 1431هـ.

356 ـ قذائف الحق ، للشيخ محمد الغزالي ، الطبعة الرابعة 1431هـ ، دار القلم .

357 ـ أفكار من وحي الحياة ( 33 قصة وإضاءة لتفكير أفضل ) ، لعبدالرحمن النهار ، الطبعة الأولى 1431هـ ، دار القلم .

358 ـ العدد الثامن والثامنون من مجلة البحوث الفقهية المعاصرة (شوال ـ ذو القعدة ـ ذو الحجة ) 1431هـ .
ومن موضوعات هذا العدد :
أحكام الحجر الأسود وما يتعلق به من المسائل المعاصرة .
وجود الولي في عقد النكاح بين الرد والاعتبار .
الحديث الذي أنكره راويه دراسة أصولية تطبيقية .
ثبوت حكم دم النفاس في حالات الإجهاض .
أخلاق وأحكام التعامل مع الأمراض التي لا يرجى برؤها .
ماء زمزم وحكم ما إذا كان يجوز إزالة النجاسة به .
حكم الطهارة في الطواف بالبيت . 


يتبع ...

----------


## أبو زارع المدني

وكذلك مما جاء في نفس الرابط السابق , مايلي :


خرج تفسير ابن كثير محققاً في تسع مجلدات للشيخ شعيب الأرناؤوط ، وطبعته مؤسسة الرسالة .

359 ـ حاشية السندي على مسند الإمام أحمد بن حنبل ، تصنيف العلامة أبي الحسن نور الدين محمد بن عبدالهادي السندي ، حققه وضبط نصه وعلّق عليه أبو معاذ طارق عوض الله ، الطبعة الأولى 1431هـ ، دار المأثور . ( مطبوع في خمس مجلدات ) .
كتب المحقق وفقه الله بعد حديثه عن جهود العلامة السندي وحواشيه على كتب السنة : ( غير أن حاشيته على مسند الإمام أحمد بن حنبل تعد من أفضل حواشيه على الكتب مطلقاً ، وأجمعها وأنفسها ، وأكثرها فوائد ، ولذلك فهي لا يستغني عنها مطالع للمسند أو باحث فيه أو قارئ له ) .

360 ـ الملخص لفتاوى شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية ( تلخيص لما اشتمل عليه مجموع الفتاوى من الفتاوى الفقهية ) ، لفضيلة الدكتور عبدالعزيز بن علي الحربي ، الطبعة الأولى 1431هـ ، دار ابن حزم .
كتب المؤلف وفقه الله في مقدمته :
( للتخليص أغراض منها : التيسير ، و التهذيب ، والتجريد ، و التقريب . وقد يكون غرض الملخص وإنشاؤه أول مرة إفادة نفسه ، ابتغاء الحفظ وابتغاء تيسيره ، فيختصر له ، وكذلك كان أمري في تلخيص هذه الفتاوى ، فإني كنت في شعبان من عام أحد عشر وأربع مئة وألف من الهجرة في سبح طويل ، وفسحة من كل عمل يشغلني عن طلب العلم ، فألزمت نفسي عن إرادة وشغف وحب ، بقراءة مجموع الفتاوى من فاتحته إلى خاتمته ، من أول الشهر إلى آخره ، أٌقرأه ليلاً ونهاراً ، ولا أشتغل عنه بشيء سوى الضروري ، وتم لي ذلك بتوفيق الله ، ثم بدا لي من بعد ذلك أن أعيد قراءته بتأمل ؛ لأن من أجزائه ما يحتاج إلى وقوف ونظر ، ودلني خاطري حينها على تلخيصها . فشرعت في تلخيصه ، ورأيت أن أبدأ بالجانب الفقهي منه لوحدة موضوعه ، ويسره ، ولأن الحاجة إليه أكبر ، فلبثت سنين ) .
وذكر في خاتمة مقدمته حفظه الله أن الشيخ عبدالرحمن بن حسن قائد ساعده في تلخيص بعض مسائله .

361 ـ تاريخ الفقه الإسلامي ( دراسة تاريخية ـ نظرة تحليلية ـ مقاربات نقدية في تاريخ الفقه ومؤلفاته ورجاله ، ورصد لحركة نشاطه وتطوره وتنوع مناهجه ومدارسه عبر مختلف الأدوار والمراحل ) ، تأليف إلياس دردور ، الطبعة الأولى 1431هـ ، دار ابن حزم . ( مطبوع في مجلدين ) .

362 ـ كتاب السنة للإمام أبي عبدالرحمن عبدالله ابن الإمام أحمد بن حنبل ، تحقيق ودراسة الدكتور محمد بن سعيد القحطاني ، الطبعة الأولى لدار ابن الجوزي 1431هـ . ( رسالة دكتوراه ، مطبوع في مجلدين ) . 

363 ـ قواعد في فقه الاحتساب ، للدكتور عبدالعزيز بن أحمد البداح ، الطبعة الأولى 1431هـ ، دار كنوز إشبيليا .

364 ـ تحقيق الكلام في أذكار الصلاة بعد السلام ( دراسة حديثية فقهية ) ، تأليف ذياب بن سعد آل حمدان الغامدي ، الطبعة الأولى 1431هـ ، مكتبة المزيني .

365 ـ شرح مختصر روضة الناظر لنجم الدين أبي الربيع سليمان بن عبدالقوي الطوفي ، تأليف الدكتور سعد بن ناصر الشثري ، تقديم عبدالرحمن بن عبدالعزيز السديس ، الطبعة الأولى 1431هـ ، دار التدمرية . ( مطبوع في مجلدين ) .


يتبع بإذن الله ...

----------


## أبو زارع المدني

وكذلك مما جاء في نفس الرابط السابق , مايلي :

366 ـ كتاب المبعث والمغازي لأبي القاسم إسماعيل بن محمد ابن الفضل التيمي ، اعتنى به ضبطاً لأصله وتوثيقاً لروايته محمد بن خليفة الرباح ، الطبعة الأولى 1431هـ ، دار ابن حزم .( مطبوع في مجلدين ) .

367 ـ قراءات معاصرة في العقيدة اليهودية ، لعدنان عبدالرزاق الربيعي ، الطبعة الأولى 1432هـ ، دار النفائس .

368 ـ مصادر القاعدة الفقهية ، للأستاذ الدكتور حمزة أبو فارس ، الطبعة الأولى 1431هـ ، دار ابن حزم .

369 ـ دعوى التحول إلى مذهب الإمامية الإثنى عشرية على شبكة المعلومات العالمية ( الإنترنت ) عرض ونقد ، لعبدالله بن منصور أو حيمد ، الطبعة الأولى 1431هـ ( رسالة علمية جامعية ) .
كتب الباحث وفقه الله :
إن المطلع على مواقع شبكة المعلومات العالمية ، لا يخفى عليه ما يبذله أتباع المذهب الشيعي من مساع كبيرة لخدمة مذهبهم ونشره ، فيعرضونه بأساليب جذابة ومتميزة ؛ ليكون له الأثر على المسلمين ، وهم يحرصون في مواقعهم على الدلالة على صحة مذهبهم بشتى الطرق والأساليب ، ولعل من أبرز ما يعرضونه للدلالة على ذلك في كثير من مواقعهم هو ما يسمونه ب ( المستبصرين ) أي المتحولين إلى مذهب الشيعة فيعرضونهم بأسلوب قصصي جذاب ، قد ينطلي على بعض الناس فيتأثروا به . وهم في هذه المواقع التي تتحدث عن المستبصرين ، يذكرون سير المتحولين ، وكيفية تحولهم ، ومؤلفاتهم ، ونشاطاتهم بعد التحول ، وأسباب اعتناقهم المذهب الشيعي وتركهم لمذاهبهم وأوجه الصواب في المذهب الشيعي الذي من أجله انتقلوا إليه ، وما العقبات التي واجهتهم ، وكيف تغلبوا عليها ، ما نصحيتهم لمن لم يعتنق المذهب الشيعي ، وعرضهم للموضوع على شبكة المعلومات العالمية بهذه الصورة ، وهي تنقسم إلى قسمين :
1 ـ ما كان منها كذباً فدراستي له لبيان الأدلة على عدم صحة النسبة ، وبيان كذبهم على الأمة الإسلامية .
2 ـ ما كان منها صدقاً أي في التحول إلى مذهبهم فدراستي له لبيان أسباب التحول والأساليب التي اتبعت في ذلك والشبه التي كان لها الأثر في التحول وطرق العلاج .

370 ـ أخطاء لغوية شائعة بين الإعلاميين والمثقفين ، للدكتور يوسف القرضاوي ، الطبعة الأولى 1431هـ ، المكتب الإسلامي .

371 ـ نقل الخطى مع بدور الهدى ، لسعيد بن عماش السعيدي ، الطبعة الأولى 1431هـ ، دار غراس . والكتاب مجموعة رسائل للمؤلف هي :
دعوة إبراهيم الخليل عليه السلام .
آباء وأبناء في القرآن الكريم .
نظرات في سورة الكهف .
الحنان في سيرة سيد الأنام .
خطاب الكريم للبشير النذير .
الدعوة فيها الرفق والحزم .
من صفات أولياء الرحمن .

372 ـ التمثل والمحاضرة لأبي منصور عبدالملك بن محمد الثعالبي ، تحقيق ودراسة زهية سعدو، الطبعة الأولى 1431هـ ، دار ابن حزم .( رسالة دكتوراه ) . 


يتبع ...

----------


## أبو زارع المدني

وكذلك مما جاء في نفس الرابط السابق , مايلي :


373 ـ الشيخ جمال الدين القاسمي واختياراته الفقهية ، لسامي بن الأزهر الفريضي ، الطبعة الأولى 1431هـ ، دار كنوز إشبيليا . ( رسالة ماجستير ) .

374 ـ التكفير ( مفهومه ، وأسبابه ، وضوابطه ، وأحكامه ) ، للدكتور علي بن محمد بن حسن العطيف ، الطبعة الأولى 1431هـ . ( رسالة دكتوراه مطبوعة في ثلاثة مجلدات ) .

375 ـ المختصر في العقيدة ، للأستاذ الدكتور خالد بن علي المشيقح ، الطبعة الأولى 1431هـ ، مكتبة الرشد .

376 ـ شرح القصيدة الدالية في الاعتقاد لأبي الخطاب الكلوذاني ، شرحها الدكتور هاني بن عبدالله الجبير ، الطبعة الأولى 1431هـ ، مكتبة الرشد . ( وهو شرح مفرغ راجعه الشيخ وأضاف عليه بعض التعليقات ) .

377 ـ الجمع بين الصلاتين ، تأليف عبدالله بن عبدالعزيز التميمي ، الطبعة الأولى 1431هـ ، مكتبة الرشد . ( رسالة ماجستير ) .

378 ـ علم أصول الفقه ، للشيخ عبدالوهاب خلاف ، اعتنى به تحقيقاً وتخريجاً وعزواً وتدقيقاً وتعليقاً الأستاذ الدكتور محمد بن أديب الصالح ، الطبعة الأولى 1431هـ ، مكتبة الرشد .

379 ـ زكاة الأسهم ( دراسة فقهية ) ، للدكتور محمد بن عبدالله الصواط ، الطبعة الأولى 1431هـ ، مكتبة الرشد .( بحث علمي محكم من جامعة أم القرى ) .

380 ـ أحكام الزيارة في الفقه الإسلامي ، لمحمد عبدالرحيم ولد محمد عبدالرحمن ولد العربي ، الطبعة الأولى 1431هـ ، مكتبة الرشد .( رسالة ما جستير ) .

381 ـ الفقه المضيء ( شرح كتاب الحج من كتاب منهج السالكين وتوضيح الفقه في الدين للعلامة السعدي ، للشيخ محمد الحسن الددو الشنقيطي ، اعتنى به علي بن حمزة العمري ، الطبعة الأولى 1431هـ ، دار ابن حزم . 

- الجزء التاسع من كتاب منحة العلام شرح بلوغ المرام للشيخ عبد الله الفوزان -دار ابن الجوزي في الدمام .

- التعليق على القواعد الحسان في تفسير القرآن للشيخ محمد العثيمين - رحمه الله - دار ابن الجوزي .

- لحن القول للشيخ عبد العزيز الحربي - دار ابن حزم .

----------


## أبو زارع المدني

صدور كتاب ( تَهذيب بلوغ المرام من أدلة الأحكام ) مع ضم زوائد عمدة الأحكام , للدكتور. خالد الباتلي

----------


## أبو زارع المدني

ومما جاء في موضوع [ كنت في المكتبة (2) لعام 1431هـ ] بملتقى أهل التفسير مايلي :

382 ـ روح المعاني في تفسير القرآن العظيم والسبع المثاني ، لشهاب الدين أبي الثناء محمود بن عبدالله الآلوسي البغدادي ، ( تحقيق مجموعة من الباحثين ) ، الطبعة الأولى 1431هـ ، مؤسسة الرسالة . ( يقع في ثلاثين مجلد ) . وقد تم التعريف به في مشاركة مستقلة استجابة للطلب الكريم من الشيخ ضيف الله الشمراني وفقه الله .

383 ـ عدد سور القرآن وآياته وكلماته وحروفة وتلخيص مكية من مدنيه ، لأبي القاسم عمر بن محمد بن عبدالكافي ، دراسة وتحقيق الدكتور خالد حسن أبو الجود ، الطبعة الأولى 1431هـ ، مكتبة الإمام البخاري . وتم التعريف به وبغيره في مشاركة مستقلة في قسم صدر حديثاً في الدراسات القرآنية استجابة للنداء الكريم من الشيخ محمد العبادي حفظه الله بأن يكون هناك اهتمام أكثر بالتعريف بكتب الدراسات القرآنية .

384 ـ شرح مقدمة التسهيل لعلوم التنزيل لابن جزي ، شرحها الدكتور مساعد بن سليمان الطيار ، اعتنى بإخراجها بدر بن ناصر الجبر ، الطبعة الأولى 1431هـ ، دار ابن الجوزي .

385 ـ تكوين ملكة التفسير ، تأليف الشريف حاتم بن عارف العوني ، الطبعة الثانية 1431هـ ، دار الصميعي .

386 ـ الجامع في العلل والفوائد ، للدكتور ماهر ياسين الفحل ، الطبعة الأولى 1431هـ ، دار ابن الجوزي . كتب المؤلف وفقه الله في مقدمته : أما تنظيم الكتاب فقد كان على ثلاثة أقسام :
القسم التنظيري ، والقسم التطبيقي ، والفوائد والقواعد الحديثية .
أما القسم الأول : فقد تضمن الكلام على معنى العلة ، وأهمية علم العلل وثمرته ، وتاريخه ، وأئمته ، والمصنفات فيه ، وأسباب وقوع العلة ، وطرائق كشف العلة ، ومناهج المحدثين في معرفة العلة ، وما تزول به العلة ، ومناهج التأليف في علم العلل ، وثقافة المعلل .
القسم الثاني : فقد خصصت الكلام فيه على أقسام العلة ، ثم الكلام على الأنواع المتفرعة عن تلك الأقسام ، والتمثيل لكل نوع من تلك الأنواع بأمثلة عديدة متنوعة ، تميزت بدقة التخريج ، وتحكيم قواعد أئمة الفن ، وتتبع كلامهم على تلك الأحاديث ، وخلاصة الحكم ، فالإحالة إلى مصادر التخريج التي تضم جماع الأسانيد والأحكام عند آخر كل حديث .
القسم الثالث : الفوائد والقواعد الحديثية ؛ فهو حصيلة مسيرة طويلة في خدمة السنة المشرفة ، مطالعة وتحقيقاً وتخريجاً وتدريساً ، وقد ضم قواعد محكمة ، وفوائد بديعة في العلل ، والجرح والتعديل ، والمصطلح ، ومناهج أئمة الفن . 
ثم ذيلت الكتاب بفهارس متنوعة ، لم تكن مطولة طلباً للاختصار ، وقد كانت الفهارس على النحو التالي :
1 ـ فهرس الآيات . 
2 ـ فهرس الأحاديث .
3 ـ فهرس الآثار .
4 ـ فهرس المراسيل .
5 ـ فهرس الراوة المترجمين .
6 ـ فهرس أخطاء الراوة .
7 ـ فهرس الأشعار .
8 ـ فهرس التصحيفات والتحريفات الواقعة في المطبوعات .

387 ـ شرح المُتقِن لتذكرة ابن الملقن في علوم الحديث للإمام أبي علي عمر بن أبي الحسن الأنصاري المصري المعروف بـ ( ابن الملقن ) وثق نصوصها وضبط ألفاظها وشرحها الشيخ سليم الهلالي ، الطبعة الأولى 1431هـ ، دار ابن حزم . 
كتب الشارح في مقدمته وفقه الله متحدثاً عن طبعة الكتاب :
ثم إني وثقت نصوصها على خمس نسخ خطية ، وضبطت ألفاظها ، وشرحتها شرحاً وسيطاً ؛ ليكون الخطوة الأولى للحديثي الناشئ ، الذي يروم الصعود في سلم هذا العلم الشريف ، ويتسنم غاربه المنيف . 

388 ـ الصحيح المستخرج في أحاديث الأدعية والأذكار وفضائل القرآن من مؤلفات العلامة محمد ناصر الدين الألباني ، جمعه وضبط نصه وعلّق عليه الشيخ علي بن حسن عبدالحميد الحلبي ، الطبعة الأولى 1431هـ ، دار عبدالله بو بكر بركات .كتب المؤلف وفقه الله في مقدمته بعد أن تحدث عن كتاب الكلم الطيب لشيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية :
ولما كان كتاب الكلم الطيب بهذه المثابة منزلة علمية وتأليفاً خاصاً بالأذكار بنيت عليه كتابي هذا كله . وجعلت كتابي هذا ( الصحيح المستخرج ) وما جمعته فيه من أحاديث الأدعية والأذكار ، وفضائل القرآن وما ألحقته به من سائر كتب شيخنا ـ رحمه الله ـ المطبوعة مبنياً على كتاب الكلم الطيب بصحيح أحاديثه وضعيفها : أما الأحاديث الصحيحة : فهي في صلب الكتاب بأبوابه وأرقامها ووضعت معه ـ قبله وبعده ـ كلاً في الموضع الذي يناسبه . أما الأحاديث الضعيفة فقد جعلتها في هامش الكتاب بأبوابه وأرقامها وبحسب موضعه منه أيضاً .

389 ـ رد الجميل في الذب عن إرواء الغليل ( وهو رد على كتاب مستدرك التعليل للدكتور أحمد الخليل ) تأليف أبي عبدالرحمن عبدالله بن صالح العبيلان ، الطبعة الأولى 1431هـ ، دار اللؤلؤة .
يتبع بإذن الله .

----------


## أبو زارع المدني

تابع لنفس الرابط السابق :


390 ـ شرح العقيدة التدمرية لفضيلة الشيخ عبدالرحمن بن ناصر البراك ، إعداد الشيخ عبدالرحمن بن صالح السديس ( طبعة مزيدة ومنقحة ومصححة ) ، الطبعة الأولى 1432هـ ، دار التدمرية .
كتب فضيلة الشيخ عبدالرحمن في مقدمة الشرح :
سبق أن أخرج الشيخ الدكتور سليمان الغصن شرح العقيدة التدمرية ، وأشرف على طبعه ونشره ، وقد قام في ذلك بجهد مشكور ، مما مكن طلاب العلم من الاستفادة من العقيدة التدمرية وشرحها ، والتعليقات عليه ؛ فجزاه الله على ما قدم خير الجزاء . وقد تبين لي أن الشرح بحاجة إلى مزيد عناية في إخراجه ، ونظراً إلى أن الشيخ عبدالرحمن السديس قد أخرج شرحي : العقيدة الواسطية والطحاوية ؛ رأيت أن يقوم بإعادة إخراج ( شرح العقيدة التدمرية ) فتم ذلك بحمد الله .وقد قرأ عليّ الشرح ؛ فأضفت له : زيادات قليلة ، وتعديلات في عبارات كثيرة ، ووقفت على عمله من التحقيق والتعليق ؛ فألفيته عملاً جليلاً ، وأذنت له بطبعه ونشره .

391 ـ القواعد والضوابط الفقهية على زاد المستقنع ( قسم العبادات ) ، جمع وترتيب ماجد بن أحمد الغامدي ، الطبعة الأولى 1431ه .
كتب المؤلف وفقه الله في مقدمته :
فهذه طائفة من القواعد والضوابط ، ملتقطة من مظانها وغيرها ، منزّلة على فروعها ، من مسائل زاد المستقنع ، شرطي فيها أن لا ألحق فرع بقاعدته ، إلا ما نص عليه العلماء ، وذاك أن هذا الفعل مزلة قدم ، ومضلة فهم ، إلا لمن صلب عوده في العلم ، وبيني وبين ذلك مفاوز ـ والله المستعان ـ هذا وقد ألحقت بآخره صبابة من فوائد ولطائف مرت بي أثناء قرائتي لبعض كتب قواعد الفقه ، فجاء الكتاب كما قدر له أن يكون ؛ ليس مني فيه قول ولا تحرير ، وإنما أنا جامع وسفير ، والحمد لله على القليل والكثير .

392 ـ النصح المبذول لقراء سلم الوصول ( أصول الفقه بطريقة النظم مع الشرح ) تأليف الشيخ محمد بن عبدالرحمن الديسي الجزائري ، تحقيق محمد شايب شريف ، الطبعة الأولى 1431هـ ، دار ابن حزم . ( والكتاب شرح لنظم المؤلف على الورقات ) .

393 ـ كتاب ألفية السيرة النبوية ( نظم الدرر السنية في السرة الزكية ) للحافظ زين الدين أبي الفضل عبدالرحيم بن الحسين العراقي ، تحقيق طارق بن سعيد آل عبدالحميد ، الطبعة الأولى 1431هـ ، دار اللؤلؤة . 
كتب المحقق وفقه الله في مقدمته :
وقد استعنت بالله تعالى في إخراج منظومة العراقي معتمداً في تحقيقها على عشر نسخ خطية ، منها نسخة فريدة بخط المؤلف رحمه الله تعالى ، عثرت عليها في مكتبة الملك فهد الوطنية بالرياض ، فكانت أصلاً في تحقيق هذه المنظومة ، فقمت بقراءتها قراءة متأنية ، وبعد نسخها قابلتها بالنسخ الخطية الأخرى . 

394 ـ شرح الأصول الستة للإمام محمد بن عبدالوهاب رحمه الله ، شرح الدكتور فلاح بن إسماعيل مندكار ، الطبعة الأولى 1431هـ ، دار ابن القيم .( أصله شرح مسموع ثم فرغ وروجع من قبل المؤلف وأضاف عليه زيادات ) .

395 ـ إتحاف المسلم بما صح في اسم الله الأعظم ، لعبدالفتاح محمود سرور ، الطبعة الأولى 1431هـ ، مكتبة الإمام البخاري .

396 ـ حديث الشهر ( الجزء الرابع ) لأبي عبدالرحمن ابن عقيل الظاهري ، الطبعة الأولى 1431هـ ، دار ابن حزم .

397 ـ طهارة المسلمين عند الشيعة بين إشراقة الظاهر وبشاعة الباطن ( ملحق بوثائق مهمة ) لبعدالملك بن عبدالرحمن الشافعي ، الطبعة الأولى 1431هـ ، مكتبة الإمام البخاري .

398 ـ زيف دعاوى الشيعة للتقريب مرجعهم وعلامتهم جعفر السبحاني أنموذجاً ( ملحق بوثائق مهمة ) لعبدالملك بن عبدالرحمن الشافعي ، الطبعة الأولى 1431هـ ، مكتبة الإمام البخاري .

399 ـ علي والخلفاء رضي الله عنهم ، للدكتور بشار عواد معروف ، الطبعة الثانية 1431هـ ، مكتبة الإمام البخاري .

400 ـ التشيع مذهب إسلامي أم تنظيم سياسي ( قراءة لما ورد في تصريحات أحد كبار مراجع الشيعة المعاصرين وهو آيتهم العظمى محمد صادق الروحاني تبين أن التشيع منظمة سياسة تسعى للسيطرة على الأقاليم ) ملحق بوثائق مهمة ، لعبدالملك بن عبدالرحمن الشافعي ، الطبعة الأولى 1431هـ ، مكتبة الإمام البخاري .

401 ـ الشيخ عبدالعزيز بن محمد الوهيبي ـ رحمه الله ـ إمام دعوة ومنهج حياة ، لأبي المنذر خليل بن إبراهيم أمين ( 120 قصة وموقف من حياة الشيخ ) ، الطبعة الأولى 1431هـ . 


شرح المقدمة الأدبية لشرح المرزوقي على ديوان الحماسة لأبي تمام.
تأليف: العلامة محمد الطاهر ابن عاشور-رحمه الله-.
تحقيق: ياسر بن حامد المطيري-عضو الملتقى-.
تقديم: د.عبدالمحسن بن عبدالعزيز العسكر.
إصدار: مكتبة دار المنهاج للنشر والتوزيع بالرياض هاتف:* 40655...* .

----------


## علي بن حسين فقيهي

( عُدَّة الطلب بنظم منهج التلقي والأدب )
للشيخ المفضال الدكتور / عبد الله بن محمد الحكمي 
*هذا المتن أُرْجُوزة في آداب طالب العلم والمنهجية الصحيحة في الطلب وغير ذلك ، وقد حاول الناظم في هذه الأرجوزة الشمول قدر الإمكان ، فـتكلّم على فضل العلم وأهله ، وتـقسيم العلوم ، وأسس التحصيل العلميّ ، وشروط هذا التحصيل ، وبيان أهمية الحفظ المقترن بالفهم ، وأنـهما أمران لا ينفكان ، وفـنَّـد بطلان الدعوة إلى ترك الحفظ ، ودعواهم الباطلة أن الفهم هو الأساس ، وعقد فصلاً خاصاً بعوائق الطلب .*
** الأرجوزة في مجملها وأكثر أبوابها نظم لـ* *(( تذكرة السامع والمتكلم في آداب العالم والمتعلم ))** للإمام ابن جماعة الكنانيّ رحمه الله تعالى ، وزاد الناظم فيها بعض الأبواب التي رأى أهميتها كأسس التحصيل العلميّ ، وأهمية الحفظ وبيان شروطه ، وذكر عوائق الطلب ، وغيرها .*
** من أهم ما يـميزها :** تضمينها طائفة من المقطوعات الرجزية المتعلقة بآداب طالب العلم ، جمعها من كتب العلماء المتقدمين كـ* *(( جامع بيان العلم وفضله ))** للإمام ابن عبد البـر رحمه الله تعالى ، و* *(( الجامع لأخلاق الراوي وآداب السامع ))** للحافظ الخطيب رحمه الله تعالى ، وغيرهما من التصانيف ، وأورد أرجوزة اللؤلئيّ التي تعد من أوائل الأراجيز في تاريخ التدوين ، وبعض هذه المقاطع لطائفة من علماء المالكية في المغرب وإقليم شنقيط ، وغيرهم .*
** بلغ عدد أبيات هذه الأرجوزة 1071 بيتاً بما تضمنته من أراجيز طائفة من العلماء .*
** تضمنت الأرجوزة طائفة من الأحاديث المرفوعة الثابتة ، والآثار الموقوفة ، والنقول المشهورة عن أهل العلم رحمهم الله تعالى .*
** ركَّز الناظم بوجه خاص على الآداب التي يجب أن يتحلّى بـها طلاب العلم ومعلموهم ؛ لما لمس من أثر غياب هذه الآداب عن حياة طلاب العلم اليوم ، والذي ترتب عليه الكثيـر من الأمراض الخلقية والسلوكية كالغرور ، والتعالم ، والتطاول على أهل العلم ، وتعقب أخطائهم ، والانتقاص من قدرهم ، مع الغلو في قدح  النيات ، وتغليب سوء الظن .*
** وقد حظيت هذه الأرجوزة بعرضها على شيخنا العلاّمة الشيخ محمد سالم بن عدود رحمه الله تعالى ، عني وعن طلاب العلم خير الجزاء ،  وامتدحها بتقريظ نشر في مقدمتها ، وقدم لها كذلك العلامة الفقيه الشيخ : عبدالله العقيل ، والشيخان الدكتوران : صالح بن حميد ، وعبدالله المطلق .*
** ثم أكرمنا الله بعد ذلك بتسجيلها ، حيث أداها المبدعون الثلاثة : الشيخ القارئ سعد الغامديّ ، والأستاذان سميـر البشيـريّ و أبو عبدالملك ، جزاهم الله خيـر الجزاء ، وصدرت عن مؤسسة قوافي الشموخ بالرياض ، ثم طبعت بحجم الجيب .*
*وقد صدرت طبعة ثانية لهذه الأرجوزة مزيدة ومنقحة ، وصدر كذلك شرح موجز عليها بعنوان :* *((إِسْعَافِ ذَوِي الْأَرَبِ بِكَـشْفِ اللِّثَامِ عَنْ عُدَّةِ الطَّلَبِ))** .*
*وهاتان الطبعتان منشورتان في الموقع ، ومتاحتان لكل زائر .*
** أسأل الله تعالى أن تكون هذه الأرجوزة إسهاماً ولو بقدر يسيـر في التخفيف من موجة الغلو التي يصطلي بـها العالم الإسلامي اليوم ، فإن الشباب ولاسيما طلاب العلم منهم إذا تربّـوا على المنهجية في الطلب  ونشأوا على الآداب الشرعية مع أنفسهم ومعلميهم وسائر الناس ، أمِنوا الغلو في الدين ، والشطط في السلوك ، والجنوح في الرأي ، وأسأله كذلك أن* *ينفع بأصلها ، وبهذه السلسلة وكتب العلم النافعة جميعاً*

*http://www.almtoon.com/show-doing.php?id=1*

----------


## عبد الله احمد الجرابلسي

صدر كتاب فتاوى الإمام الأذرعي: شهاب الدين أحمد بن حمدان المتوفى سنة (783هـ) عن دار الضياء - الكويت
بتحقيق: أحمد إبراهيم المحمد
[/IMG]

----------


## عبيد الله المقبلي

" موقف الاتجاه العقلاني الإسلامي المعاصر من النص الشرعي "
للشيخ الدكتور سعد بن بجاد بن مصلح العتيبي وفقه الله
رسالة دكتوراه
مركز الفكر المعاصر
قال الدكتور : سيجيب البحث بإذن الله عن أسئلة كثيرة, من أهمها ما يلي :
1- كيف يتعامل أصحاب الاتجاه العقلاني الإسلامي المعاصر مع النصوص الشرعية ؟
2- ما موقف الاتجاه العقلاني الإسلامي المعاصر تجاه العلوم المتصلة بالنص الشرعي ؟
3- ما الرد على أقوال وأطروحات الاتجاه العقلاني الإسلامي المعاصر في موقفهم من النص الشرعي ؟
4- ما الرد على التهم التي رمى هذا الاتجاه بها مذهب السلف من إهمال العقل والحط من قيمته ؟
5- ما جوانب تلاقي أطروحات هذا الاتجاه مع أطروحات الاتجاهات العقلانية الأخرى القديمة منها والحديثة ؟
فهي رسالة نفيسة في بابها ..

----------


## حذيفة بن فاروق

*جزاكم الله خيرًا.*

----------


## أبو زارع المدني

جاء في موقع " ملتقى أهل التفسير " في الموضوع المبارك الذي يثريه دوما كاتبه ومنسقه وجامع مضمونه : الأخ الكريم فهد الجريوي ـ حماه الله ـ ما يلي : 


كنت في المكتبة ( 3 ) لعام 1432هـ 
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم ، والصلاة والسلام على أشرف الأنبياء والمرسلين نبينا محمد صلى الله عليه وعلى آله وصحبه أجمعين :

أسأل الله جل وعلا أن يرزقنا و إياكم من العلم أنفعه ، وأن يجعلنا وإياكم ممن يستمع القول فيتبع أحسنه . 

هذا هو العام الثالث لهذه الزاوية التي كانت بكم ولكم ، حاول الإخوة فيها ــ وفقهم الله ــ تقريب البعيد وتقديم المفيد ، وأسأل الله أن أكون وإياهم وفقنا لتقديم شيء نال الرضا والاستحسان ، مع الاعتراف بالتقصير ، ولعل هذا العام المبارك بإذن الله يكون المعروض أكبر والتعريف أوسع خاصة فيما يتعلق بالدراسات القرآنية ، وأدعو الإخوة والأخوات وفقهم الله أن يتحفونا في هذه الزاوية بما تقع أبصارهم عليه من الجديد فهذه الزاوية للجميع ليست حكراً على أحد ، وهي زاوية مقروءة منتشرة ، فلا يحرم الإنسان نفسه من أجر الدلالة ، وفق الله الجميع لكل ما يحب ويرضى والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته .




مما صدر حديثاً :
1 ـ سنن الله في الأمم من خلال آيات القرآن الكريم ، للدكتور حسن بن صالح الحميد ، الطبعة الثانية 1432هـ ، دار الفضيلة . 
( وهي رسالته للدكتوراه بإشراف الشيخ ناصر بن سليمان العمر عام 1414هـ ) .

2 ـ قواعد ابن تيمية في الرد على المخالفين ( اليهود ـ النصارى ـ الفلاسفة ـ الفِرق الإسلامية ) إعداد الدكتور حمدي بن حميد القريقري ، الطبعة الأولى 1432هـ ، دار الفضيلة .
كتب المعد وفقه الله في مقدمته :
( لاريب أن المتأمل في كتب شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية ، يجد أنها تنوعت في الرد على المخالفين لأهل السنة والجماعة على اختلاف مللهم وطوائفهم ، سواء كانوا من غير المسلمين كالوثنيين واليهود والنصارى ، أو من المنتسبين للإسلام كالفلاسفة الإسلاميين ، والفرق الباطنية ، أو فرق إسلامية ، كالشيعة الإثنى عشرية والمتكلمين والخوارج . وقد جاءت هذه الردود لشيخ الإسلام قوية و مؤصلة ، مبنية على قواعد ، سطرها ـ رحمه الله ـ في كتبه ورسائله المختلفة ؛ فما أحرى طلاب العلم أن يجمعوا هذه القواعد في موطن واحد عن طريق التتبع الدقيق لكتب شيخ الإسلام ورسائله ، لينتفع بذلك طلاب العلم ، وكل من ترغب نفسه في معرفة الحق . وبعد أن استشرت أصحاب الفضيلة مشايخي الفضلاء ، بما تبين لي من أهمية دراسة هذا الموضوع ؛ عزمت على المضي قدماً على الكتابة فيه ) .
وبعد المقدمة جاء الكتاب على النحو التالي :
الباب الأول : القواعد في الرد على غير المسلمين .
الفصل الأول : الوثنيون .
الفصل الثاني : اليهود .
الفصل الثالث : النصارى .
الباب الثاني : القواعد في الرد على الفرق المنتسبة .
الفصل الأول : الفلاسفة الإسلاميون .
الفصل الثاني : الإسماعيلية .
الفصل الثالث : النصيرية .
الباب الثالث : القواعد في الرد على الفرق الإسلامية .
الفصل الأول : الخوارج .
الفصل الثاني : الشيعة الإثنا عشرية .
الفصل الثالث : المتكلمون .
الفصل الرابع : الصوفية .
الباب الرابع : قواعد مشتركة .

3 ـ كتاب تعظيم قدر الصلاة للإمام أبي عبدالله محمد بن نصر المروزي ، دراسة وتحقيق الدكتور محمد بن سليمان الربيش ، الطبعة الأولى 1432هـ ، دار الفضيلة . ( جزء منه رسالة الدكتوراه للمؤلف والباقي أكمله المؤلف وفقه الله ) .

4 ـ شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية ( دراسة ببليوجرافية ) ، الدكتور أمين سليمان سيدو ، الطبعة الأولى 1431هـ ، دار ابن حزم .
و يتشكل الإطار العام لهذه الدراسة كالتالي :
مقدمة الدراسة : وتختزل الملامح العامة لخطة الدراسة ومنهجها ، وترجمة موجزة لحياة ابن تيمية العلمية والعملية .
حصر ببليوجرافي لمؤلفاته المحققة والمنشورة مع بيان أسماء المحققين لها ، وأماكن وتواريخ نشرها ، وأسماء الهيئات والمؤسسات والأفراد الذين قاموا بنشر هذه المؤلفات .
ابن تيمية في آثار الدارسين ، ويحصر ببليوجرافياً الدراسات المنشورة في الكتب والرسائل الجامعية والدوريات التي تمحورت حول ابن تيمية وآثاره العلمية .

5 ـ أحكام الدف في الفقه الإسلامي دراسة فقهية مقارنة ، لمريم بنت ولي علي أحمد حكمي ، الطبعة الأولى 1431هـ . 
( أصل الكتاب رسالة علمية نالت بها الباحثة درجة الماجستير ) .

6 ـ فتح العزيز الغفور في بيان حقيقة النشرة والرد على من أجاز حل السحر بسحر عن المسحور ( مناقشة لكتاب الشيخ العبيكان ــ الصارم المشهور على من أنكر حل السحر بسحر عن المسحور ) ، لممدوح بن تركي القحطاني ، الطبعة الأولى 1431هـ ، مكتبة الرضوان .

7 ـ وقفات فقهية في تعريفات لابد من التذكير بها في مفهوم العبادة على ضوء الكتاب والسنة ، للدكتور حسين بن محمد آل الشيخ ، الطبعة الأولى 1431هـ ، دار الكتاب والسنة .

8 ـ متن أرجوزة عدة الطلب بنظم منهج التلقي والأدب ، نظم عبدالله بن محمد سفيان الحكمي ، ومعه إسعاف ذوي الأرب بكشف اللثام عن عدة الطلب ، الطبعة الأولى 1431هـ ، مؤسسة روائع المتون . قرأه وقرظه فضيلة الشيخ عبدالله بن عبدالعزيز العقيل ، وفضيلة الشيخ محمد بن سالم عدود الشنقيطي ، وقدم له الدكتور صالح بن عبدالله بن حميد ، والدكتور عبدالله المطلق . 


.

----------


## أبو زارع المدني

ومما جاء في موضوع [ كنت في المكتبة ( 3 ) لعام 1432هـ] بملتقى أهل التفسير مايلي :

أود التنبيه على أن الدور لازالت تخرج الجديد الذي تأخر طبعه من عام 1431هـ ، وأظن أن هذا الأمر سيستمر مدة شهر ، ثم سيكون جل ما يطبع من عام 1432هـ ، والمدار أن نُعرّف بالجديد ولا يضر عام الطبع ، وأُذكّر بأننا نورد ما يتعلق بالدارسات القرآنية أولاً ، ثم بعد ذلك الفنون الأخرى استجابة لرغبة جملة من أهل الفضل ، وفق الله الجميع لما يحب ويرضى.

9ـ نحو عودة صادقة للقرآن الكريم ، لفضيلة الشيخ ناصر بن سليمان العمر ، الطبعة الأولى 1431هـ ، دار الحضارة .
10 ـ قواعد قرآنية عامة في الدعوة إلى الله ، للدكتور رياض المسيميري ، الطبعة الأولى 1431هـ ، مؤسسة خالد بن الوليد للنشر والتوزيع .
11 ـ يسئلونك ( أسئلة أجاب عنها القرآن ) ، لعبدالرحمن بن بشير الهجلة ،الطبعة الأولى 1431هـ ، دار الوطن .
12 ـ القواعد الأصولية تأصيل وتطبيق ،للدكتور عدنان ضيف الله الشوابكة ، الطبعة الأولى 1432هـ ، دار النفائس .
13 ـ فضل السنن الرواتب ، لإبراهيم بن يوسف العشير الخالدي ، الطبعة الأولى 1432هـ ، دار الصميعي . 
14 ـ أفول شمس أربعون عاماً في صحبة والدتي ، خواطر كتبها في أوقات متفاوتة الأستاذ الدكتور عبدالله بن محمد الطيار ، الطبعة الثانية 1432هـ ، دار التدمرية .
15 ـ كيف تستنبط مسائل فقهية للوصول إلى الراجح ، ويليه القول الوافي في قطع اللجاج في مسألة صلاة المنفرد خلف الصف ، والجواب الكافي في بيان إتمام المسافر إذا صلى خلف المقيم ، تأليف عبدالرحمن عبدالكريم ربيع بن إبراهيم آل آدم الإفريقي ، الطبعة الأولى 1431هـ ، دار الصميعي .
16 ـ إتحاف الأنام بمسائل سمعها ابن القيم من شيخ الإسلام ، جمع وترتيب وتعليق محمد بن علي عجال ، الطبعة الأولى 1431هـ .
17 ـ منهج التفكير ضوابط ومحاذير ، لفضيلة الشيخ ناصر بن سليمان العمر ، الطبعة الأولى 1431 ، دار الحضارة .
18 ـ حكم سفر المرأة بلا محرم في الفقه الإسلامي ، للدكتور رياض المسيميري ، الطبعة الأولى 1431هـ ، مؤسسة خالد بن الوليد للنشر والتوزيع .
19 ـ الخلوة بالمرأة الأجنبية ( أحواله ـ أحكامه ـ آثاره ) ، للدكتور رياض المسيميري ، الطبعة الأولى 1431هـ ، مؤسسة خالد بن الوليد للنشر والتوزيع . 

--

وهذه مشاركة للشيخ ضيف الله العامري في نفس الموضوع :

ـ التمثُّل والمحاضرة، لأبي منصور عبد الملك بن محمد بن إسماعيل الثعالبي (350ـ 429هـ)، تحقيق ودراسة: زهية سعدو، الناشر: دار ابن حزم ببيروت، الطبعة الأولى 1431هـ.
ـ النفائس (المجموعة الأولى)، وهي عبارة عن مختارات من مقالات، ومقابلات صحفية، وقصائد شعرية، وكلمات نورانية، جمع: الدكتور علي بن حمزة العُمَري، الناشر: الأمة للنشر والتوزيع بالرياض، الطبعة الأولى 1431هـ. 

.

----------


## أبو زارع المدني

كذلك مما جاء على نفس الرابط السابق :

20 ـ السنن الاجتماعية في القرآن الكريم وعملها في الأمم والدول ( دراسة تأصيلية تطبيقية على الأمم المسلمة والكافرة ) ، للأستاذ الدكتور محمد أمحزون ، الطبعة الأولى 1432هـ ، دار طيبة ( مطبوع في ثلاث مجلدات ) .
واحتوى المجلد الأول على القسم النظري (التأصيلي) .
والمجلد الثاني على القسم التطبيقي ( السنن العامة ) .
والمجلد الثالث على القسم التطبيقي ( السنن الخاصة ) .
وهناك تعريف أشمل بالكتاب في قسم صدر حديثاً في الدراسات القرآنية .
21 ـ قصة الذبيح عند أهل الكتاب والمسلمين ( عرض ونقد ) ، للدكتور فتحي محمد الزغبي ، الطبعة الأولى 1431هـ ، دار البشائر.
كتب المؤلف وفقه الله في مقدمته :
الدراسة لهذا الموضوع تأتي في فصلين :
الفصل الأول : وفي مبحثه الأول عرض لقصة الذبيح عند أهل الكتاب اليهود والنصارى ، وذلك من خلال الرجوع إلى أسفارهم المقدسة والاطلاع على النصوص التي وردت بها في شأن هذه القصة ، مع الاستعانة بشروح مفسريهم ، وأقوال علمائهم . ويعقب ذلك ـ أي في المبحث الثاني من الفصل نفسه ـ نقد لما ورد في هذه الأسفار من نصوص تتعلق بقصة الذبيح نقداً علمياً وموضوعياً ، حيث يتم الرجوع إلى نصوص أخرى من أسفارهم ، تبرز مدى تضاربهم ، وتناقضهم ، و اضطرابهم ، في قولهم : إن الذبيح هو إسحاق عليه السلام .
وفي الفصل الثاني : عرض لقصة الذبيح عند المسلمين ، واشتمل هذا الفصل على أربعة مباحث :
في المبحث الأول بيان لاختلاف المسلمين في تعيين من هو وأسباب هذا الاختلاف .
وفي المبحث الثاني : عرض لقصة الذبيح نقية صافية كما وردت في القرآن الكريم ، بعيداً عن شطحات المفسرين وخرافات الإسرائيليات المنقولة عن أهل الكتاب .
وفي المبحثين الثالث والرابع : عرض ، ونقد لحجج وأدلة الفريقين . 
22 ـ تنزيه نبي الله داوود عن مطاعن وأكاذيب اليهود في العهد القديم والإسرائيليات ، للدكتور فتحي محمد الزغبي ، الطبعة الثانية 1431هـ ، دار البشائر. 
كتب المؤلف في مقدمته وفقه الله : 
قسمت هذا الكتاب إلى فصلين : 
الفصل الأول : يدور حول مطاعن اليهود في نبي الله داود من أسفار العهد القديم . ويشتمل على أربعة مباحث : بينت فيها مطاعن اليهود : في نسبه ، وفي دينه ، وخلقه ، وفي بيته وأسرته . ثم قمت بدفع هذه المطاعن وإبطالها وبيان علة اتهام اليهود لأنبيائهم بالزنا ورميهم بالفواحش .
وفي الفصل الثاني : تحدثت عن فتنة داود في القرآن بين أكاذيب الإسرائيليات وتنزيه الأنبياء .
23 ـ يا أهل الكتاب تعالوا إلى كلمة سواء ( استلهام لنداءات القرآن لأهل الكتاب ) ، للدكتور أحمد بن عبدالرحمن القاضي ، الطبعة الأولى 1431هـ ، من إصدارات مجلة البيان .
24 ـ المعاني الإيمانية في شرح الأسماء الحسنى الربانية ، للدكتور وحيد عبدالسلام بالي ، الطبعة الأولى 1431هـ ، دار ابن حزم. مطبوع ( في ثلاث مجلدات ) .
25 ـ رفع اليدين في الصلاة لابن القيم الجوزية ، تحقيق إياد القيسي ( محقق على نسخته الخطية الوحيدة ) ، الطبعة الأولى 1431هـ ، دار البشائر .
26 ـ نتيجة النظر في نخبة الفكر للحافظ كمال الدين القسنطيني ، اعتنى به مراد بن خليفة سعيدي ، الطبعة الأولى 1431هـ ، دار المنهاج ( الرياض ) .
27 ـ تهذيب كتاب التوحيد للإمام ابن خزيمة ، هذبه واعتنى به الدكتور سليمان الدبيخي ، الطبعة الأولى 1431هـ ، مكتبة المنهاج ( الرياض ) .
28 ـ أحكام الخدمة في الفقه الإسلامي ، لهيلة اليابس ، الطبعة الأولى 1431هـ ، دار طيبة . ( رسالة ماجستير ) .
29 ـ حكم التبديع في مسائل الاجتهاد ، للدكتور محمد بن حسين الجيزاني ، الطبعة الأولى 1431هـ ، من إصدرات مجلة البيان .
كتب المؤلف وفقه الله في مقدمته :
وقد تكونت خطة هذا البحث من تمهيد وستة مطالب وبيانها فيما يلي :
التمهيد وقد تضمن : تعريف البدعة ، وتعريف الاجتهاد ، وضابط المسائل الاجتهادية .
المطلب الأول : امتناع التبديع في المسائل الاجتهادية .
المطلب الثاني : الأدلة على امتناع التبديع في المسائل الاجتهادية .
المطلب الثالث : مواطن الاجتهاد في باب البدعة .
المطلب الرابع : متى يسوغ التبديع في باب الاجتهاد .
المطلب الخامس : حكم تبديع المجتهد . 
المطلب السادس : القواعد الأصولية والفقهية ذات الصلة .
30 ـ التعليق على فتح المجيد لشرح كتاب التوحيد للعلامة الشيخ عبدالرحمن بن حسن بن محمد بن عبدالوهاب بتحقيق الدكتور الوليد الفريان ، إعداد الدكتور عبدالعزيز بن محمد آل عبد اللطيف ، الطبعة الأولى 1431هـ ، من إصدرات مجلة البيان .
31 ـ الأحاديث القدسية الأربعينية للعلامة أبي الحسن ملا علي القاري ، حققه وضبط نصوصة وخرّج أحاديثه ، الأستاذ الدكتور عبدالعزيز مختار إبراهيم الأمين ، الطبعة الأولى 1431هـ ، مكتبة الرشد .
32 ـ الأحاديث القدسية في الكتب الستة جمعاً ودراسة ، ، للأستاذ الدكتور عبدالعزيز مختار إبراهيم الأمين ، الطبعة الأولى 1431هـ ، مكتبة الرشد . ( أصل الكتاب رسالة ماجستير ) .
33 ـ معالم في الصحبة والآل ، للدكتور محمد بن إبراهيم الحمد ، الطبعة الأولى 1432هـ ، دار ابن خزيمة .
34 ـ منهج السلف في الوعظ ، لسليمان العربي بن صفيه ، الطبعة الأولى 1431هـ ، مكتبة المنهاج ( الرياض ) .( رسالة علمية ) .
35 ـ بيوت النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم وحجراتها وصفة معيشته فيها ( بيت عائشة أنموذجاً ) ، للأستاذ الدكتور محمد بن فارس الجميل ، الطبعة الأولى 1431هـ ، من إصدرات مركز الملك فيصل للبحوث والدراسات الأسلامية .
36 ـ التمثل بالشعر ، للدكتور محمد بن إبراهيم الحمد ، الطبعة الأولى 1432هـ ، دار ابن خزيمة .
37 ـ التربية الجماعية ، لسالم بن أحمد البطاطي ، الطبعة الأولى 1431هـ ، دار طيبة .
38 ـ رحلتي إلى بيت المقدس ، للعلامة الشيخ جمال الدين القاسمي ، تحقيق وتعليق محمد بن ناصر العجمي ، الطبعة الأولى 1431هـ ، دار البشائر .
39 ـ نقد التسامح الليبرالي ، للأستاذ الدكتور محمد بن أحمد مفتي ، الطبعة الأولى 1431هـ ، من إصدارت مجلة البيان .
40 ـ المتحدث الجيد ( معالجة عملية ) ، للأستاذ الدكتور عبدالكريم بكار ، الطبعة الأولى 1432هـ ، من إصدرات مؤسسة الإسلام اليوم . 
41 ـ النجاج إدارة ، لإبراهيم الحيدري ، الطبعة الأولى 1431هـ ، من إصدارت مجلة البيان .




.

----------


## أبو زارع المدني

كذلك مما جاء على نفس الرابط السابق , ما يلي :

وهي مشاركة أيضا للشيخ ضيف الله بن محمد العامري الشمراني , وهو معيد بكلية القرآن الكريم والدراسات الإسلامية بالجامعة الإسلامية بالمدينة المنورة /

صدر حديثاً عن دار العاصمة بالرياض الطبعة الأولى 1432هـ من كتاب:
"قصد السبيل في الجمع بين الزاد والدليل في فقه الإمام المبجّل أبي عبد الله أحمد بن حنبل"
جمع وترتيب: فضيلة الشيخ أبي عبد الله حامد بن الخضر بن جاد آل بكر حفظه الله.

قدّم له: العلامة الفقيه عبد الله بن عبد العزيز بن عقيل الحنبلي شفاه الله وعافاه وختم له بالحسنى.

وقد جاء تصنيف هذا الكتاب تلبية لحاجة كثير من طلاب العلم الحنابلة الذين حاروا بين زاد المستقنع، ودليل الطالب، فالزاد أقوى عبارة، وأكثر مسائل، وشارحه محقق المذهب منصور البهوتي ـ رحمه الله ـ ودليل الطالب أيسر عبارة، وأسلس أسلوباً، وأحسن ترتيباً.

كل ذلك كان دافعاً للمؤلف لسبك المتنين في كتاب واحد، يجمع محاسنهما، ويحوي مميزاتهما، ويحافظ على عباراتهما.

وقد قرأه من أوله إلى آخره على شيخ حنابلة عصرنا ابن عقيل، ثم وضع له شرحاً أسماه: "تحفة النبيل" ذكر أنه جمع فيه أهم شروح الدليل وحواشيه المطبوعة، مضافاً إليها زوائد الروض المربع، وقدّم له كذلك الشيخ ابن عقيل شفاه الله وعافاه، وجعل الجنة مثواه.

قال الشيخ ابن عقيل في تقدمته للكتاب: ((الحمد لله وحده، وبعد: فقد اطلعتُ على كتاب: "قصد السبيل في الجمع بين الزاد والدليل" جمع الشيخ: حامد بن الخضر بن جاد بن أحمد آل بكر، الذي جمع فيه بين أمثل متنين من مختصرات كتب الحنابلة، وهي: "زاد المستقنع" لموسى الحجاوي، و"دليل الطالب" لمرعي بن يوسف الكرمي، فوجدتُه قد بذل جهداً كبيراً في التنسيق والتأليف بين عبارات المتنين المذكورين، واختصرها بعبارة جامعة تجمع بين سهولة الدليل، وحسن ترتيبه، وجمع الزاد، واستيعاب مسائله، محافظاً على عبارات الدليل غالباً؛ لوضوحها وشمولها، كما اعتنى بالمسائل المخالفة للمشهور من المذهب في كل من المتنين.

وإن كتاباً بهذه المثابة لحريّ أن يعتنيَ به طلاب العلم، ويستفيدوا منه، ولهذا أوصي أبناءنا وإخواننا به وبشرحه "تحفة النبيل"، الذي ذكر فيه مؤلفه أنه استوعب أهم شروح الدليل: "نيل المآرب" و"منار السبيل" و"حاشية اللبدي"، مع إضافة مسائل "الروض المربع" التي لم تذكر في شروح "الدليل" الآنف ذكرها، كما اعتنى بتخريج الأحاديث والآثار الواردة في الكتب المذكورة، فصار بهذا من أهم ما ألّف المتأخرون، وكم ترك الأول للآخر، فجزاه الله خيراً ونفع به.

كتبه الفقير إلى الله: عبد الله بن عبد العزيز بن عقيل، رئيس الهيئة الدائمة بمجلس القضاء الأعلى سابقاً، حامداً لله مصلياً مسلماً على نبينا محمد وآله وصحبه أجمعين)).

وأختم هذا التعريف بسوق مقدمة المؤلف لكتابه:
قال وفقه الله: ((فهذا مختصر في الفقه على مذهب الإمام المبجّل، أحمد بن محمد بن حنبل، جمعتُ فيه بين متني: "زاد المستقنع"، للعلامة أبي النَّجا الحجَّاوي، و"دليل الطالب"، للعلامة مرعي الكرمي؛ للفوز بمحاسن الكتابين، مستوعباً مسائل كلٍّ منهما، معتمداً عبارة وترتيب "الدليل" ـ في الغالب ـ، مميزاً عبارة "الزاد" بقوسين، منبّهاً على ما يخالف المشهور من المذهب عند المتأخرين.

وسميتُه: "قصد السبيل في الجمع بين الزاد والدليل".

سائلاً الله الكريم أن ينفع به ـ كما نفع بأصليه ـ، وأن يجعله زاداً إلى جميل المآل إليه، ودليلاً لحسن القدوم عليه. 
وعلى الله قصد السبيل، وهو حسبنا ونعم الوكيل، ولا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله العليّ العظيم)). 


.

----------


## ابو مالك محمد بن احمد

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
من الكتب الجديدة: " التكفير (مفهومه ،اسبابه ، ضوابطه، احكامه) للدكتور علي بن محمد العطيف ،1431ه، رساله دكتوراة ، 3 مجلدات، من مطبوعات الجامعة الاسلامية ، كتاب قيم وهام في هذه الايام التى انتشر فيها الفكر الثوري التهييجي التكفيري .
- " منهج السلف في الوعظ" دار المنهاج بالرياض، لابي يزيد سليمان العربي، مجلد كبير، كتاب قيم في موضوعه.
- وسطية اهل السنة في الدعوة الي الله ؟ 2 مجلد؟ دار كنوز اشبيليا.

----------


## ابو مالك محمد بن احمد

1- من الكتب الهامة جداا هذا الكتاب " الجهل بمسائل الاعتقاد وحكمه " للدكتور عبد الرزاق بن طاهر معاش ، رسالة ماجستير بإشراف فضيلة الشيخ عبد الرحمن بن ناصر البراك، الطبعة الثانية ، 1432، مدار الوطن للنشر.
2- كتاب جديد" أقوال أهل العلم والإيمان في بيان حقيقه الايمان " وفيه بيان منزلة العمل من الإيمان، للأخ سليم أبي إسلام الجزائري جزاه الله خيرا، تقديم الشيخ أبي عاصم عبد الله الغامدي ، دار" سبيل المؤمنين "بعين شمس،1432ه.

----------


## بوسليمان

*تنبه .. شرح كتاب الدعاء تأليف ماهر مقدم وتقديم الدكتور سعيد القحطاني
حقوق الطبع محفوظه للمؤلف فلايسمح بتصوير الكتاب او طبعه الابأذن من المؤلف

والاسوف يسأل قانونيا ..*

----------


## أبوعبدالسلام الشبل

(يطبع لأول مرة)

كتاب: أصول عظيمة من قواعد الإسلام 
للشيخ العلامة عبدالرحمن بن ناصر السعدي
تحقيق: الشيخ عبدالرزاق البدر
من إصدارات موقع ابن سعدي www.binsaadi.com
طبعة دار المنهاج بالرياض 1432

لتحميل الكتاب: http://binsaadi.com/news.php?action=view&id=54
وهو دُرَّة فريدة وتُحفة جديدة من درره وفوائده رحمه الله النَّفيسة ، وصدور هذا الكتاب في هذا الوقت جاء في أشد ما تكون الحاجة إليه ؛ لانبهار عدد من الناس بحضارة الغرب الكافر ، وزهدهم بأصول دينهم الحنيف ومحاسن شرعهم  العظيم ، وتمردهم على أحكام الإسلام  وآداب الدين ، وتوهمهم أنَّ الرقي والتقدم إنما يكون بهذا الانفلات والتمرد والله المستعان .

وقد بناه رحمه الله على خمس قواعد عظيمة عليها قيام هذا الدِّين:

الأولى:  الدِّين كلُّه مبنيٌّ على عبادة الله وحده، والاستعانة به وحده.
الثَّانية:  الدِّينُ الحقّ هو ما جاء به الرَّسول صلى الله عليه وسلم من كتاب الله وسنَّة رسوله.
الثَّالثة:  الإيمان بالله هو الأصل الذي دعت إليه جميعُ الرُّسل، وبه الرُّقي الحقيقي في الدُّنيا والآخرة.
الرَّابعة : الأمر بالمعروف والنَّهي عن المنكر، والتَّواصي بالحقِّ والتَّواصي بالصَّبر.
الخامسة : الدِّين الإسلامي هو الصَّلاح المطلق ولا سبيل إلى صلاح البشر الصَّلاح الحقيقي، إلَّا بالدِّين الإسلامي.

----------


## محمود شعبان

وصل كتاب (فقه العبادة للشيخ سلمان العودة- شرح قسم العبادات من كتاب (عمدة الفقه) للموفق ابن قدامة رحمه الله) إلى مستودعات الإسلام اليوم، وسيكون في التدمرية وغيرها من المكتبات اليوم أو غدا إن شاء الله حسب ما قاله لي المسؤول
http://majles.alukah.net/showthread.php?t=76927

----------


## احمد حامد الشافعى

دار الوفاء
اصدرت زاد المعاد
تحقيق انور الباز

 افاد باستدركات على طبعة الرسالة

----------


## علي بن حسين فقيهي

أدلة إثبات أن جدة ميقاتللشيخ عدنان العرعورعرضٌ و نقدكتاب هذا الشهر يتناول مسألة من مسائل الحج تتعلق بالمواقيت، وهي الخلاف في اعتبار مدينة جدة ميقاتا، وكاتبه هو الشيخ الفاضل عدنان العرعور الذي انتهى إلى اعتبار جدة ميقاتا، وهذا الكتاب وإن كان قد صدر منذ فترة إلا أن الخلاف في المسألة ما زال باقيا، لذا سنعرض محتوى هذا الكتاب، ونذكر أهم ما أُخذ عليه.

أولا:  عرض الكتاب:
بعد أن قدم المؤلف بين يدي كتابه بمقدمة، بيَّن فيها أن هذا البحث هو اختصار لبحث مطول، أودع فيه من التفاصيل الدقيقة التي يصعب تناولها من عموم المسلمين، لذا عمد إلى اختصاره في رسالة لا تتجاوز ستين صفحة. وذكر أن المسألة ليست اجتهادية بقدر ما هي تطبيقية، وأنها لا تتعدى معرفة المعنى الصحيح للمحاذاة، وإنزاله على الواقع.
بعد المقدمة ذكر بعض الاصطلاحات المستخدمة في رسالته كالقاصد والميقات الأصلي والإضافي إلى غير ذلك مبينا تعريفها.
وتحت عنوان (بين يدي المواقيت) ذكر المواقيت المحددة شرعا ومدى بعدها عن مكة.
لينتقل بعد ذلك إلى ذكر بعض أحكام المواقيت والمقصود منها، فذكر سبعة أمور منها: أن المواقيت نقاط لإعلام القاصدين ببدء النسك ووجوب الإحرام منها، وأنها موزعة حول الحرم ليتشكل منها محيط المواقيت ، وأنه ليس لها قدسية خاصة لذاتها، لذا تكلم عن جواز الإحرام مما يحاذي هذه المواقيت، وقسم المواقيت إلى قسمين أصلية وإضافية، ثم تكلم عن عدد المواقيت الإضافية وأنها بعدد النقاط المحاذية للمواقيت الأصلية.
 ثم تكلم عن أهمية تحديد المحاذاة، والدليل على جواز الإحرام من المحاذاة، وبيَّن معنى المحاذاة، وأنها تتحقق بوقوع الموضع بين مكانين وعلى خط واحد، وأيضا بمجاورة المكان أو الملاصقة له، وكذلك بكون مسافة الموضع من مكة تساوي أقرب المواقيت إليه.

ثم تكلم عن كيفية تحديد محيط المواقيت، وقام بتطبيق معنى المحاذاة على الساحل الغربي.
وذكر الشيخ أدلة ستة على أن جدة محاذية وهي:
1- أنه بوصل خطوط بين المواقيت نجد أن جدة تقع على هذا المحيط.
2- مساواة مسافة جدة عن مكة مع أقرب ميقات لها.
3- اتفاق أهل العلم أن من لم يدرك المحاذاة يحرم من مسافة مرحلتين.
4- أنه لا محاذاة في البحر البتة.
5- أن كل بقعة على سطح الأرض لا تخلو من ثلاث حالات:
 *  إما أن تكون داخل المواقيت.
 *  أو خارج حدود المواقيت.
 * أو واقعة على المحيط نفسه.
أما الحالة الأولى: فيعني هذا الزيادة على مسافة المحاذاة وهذا مردود شرعاً وواقعاً.
وأما الحالة الثانية: فلا يقول بها أحد.
وأما الحالة الثالثة: فهي المتعينة فتكون جدة ميقاتاً.
6- قياس القادمين من الغرب على القادمين من الشرق.
ثم ذكر الشيخ من قال بهذا من أهل العلم، وتكلم عن حكم من مرَّ من ميقات إلى ميقات آخر ثم أحرم منه، ثم ذكر مسألة مِن أيِّ مكان من جدة يحرم القاصد، وقد أصبحت مدينة كبيرة.
هذا هو مضمون هذه الرسالة وأهم ما ورد فيها.

ثانيا: النقد :
فكرة الكتاب تقوم على إثبات أن مدينة جدة تعتبر من المواقيت؛ لأنها تحاذي أقرب المواقيت إليها، وعلى اصطلاح المؤلف من المواقيت الإضافية، وقد أصَّل لذلك بالكلام عن المحاذاة ثم سرد الأدلة على أن جدة محاذية، وسنذكر بعض المؤاخذات على ما ذكره مما نبه عليه أهل العلم :

1- القاعدة في تحديد المواقيت غير المنصوص عليها بالمحاذاة صحيح، لكن حَد المحاذاة الذي ذكره المؤلف لا يسلم بإطلاق، فتفسيره للمحاذاة بكون الموضع المحاذي واقعاً بين ميقاتين على خط واحد، فهذا غير مسلم لغة وشرعاً وذلك للآتي:
*  أن كلمة (حذا) في اللغة لا تدل على تسمية المكان الواقع بين مكانين محاذياً.
* أنه حتى لو صح هذا المعنى لغة، فإنه لا يصح شرعاً؛ لأنه سيؤدي إلي أنَّ أي مكان واقع بين مكة والمدينة يسمى محاذياً للمواقيت، فيجوز الإحرام منه؛ لأنه يصدق على مكة اسم مكان كما يصدق هذا الاسم على المواقيت أيضا.
* أن هذا التفسير للمحاذاة وهو كون المكان واقعاً بين ميقاتين على خط واحد مخالف لتفسير أهل العلم، وفي وضع هذا الخط المحيط بالمواقيت ربط للمحاذاة بميقاتين وليس بميقات واحد، وهذا خطأ واضح في فهم المحاذاة.

2- تفسير المحاذاة بكون مسافة المحاذي والمحاذى به عن مكة متساوية فصحيح، إلا أن تنزيله على مدينة جدة وكونها محاذية للجحفة أو يلملم غير صحيح، وذلك لأن مسافتها عن الحرم متفاوتة وليست سواء، فمسافة جدة عن الحرم تقارب سبعين كيلاً، بينما مسافة الجحفة عن مكة تقارب مائة وسبعة وثمانين كيلاً، ومسافة يلملم عن مكة أربع وتسعون كيلاً، فكيف نقول بالمحاذاة وهي تساوي بعد المكانين عن الحرم مع هذا التفاوت الظاهر،كما أن جدة تقع في جهة أخرى غير جهة يلملم.

2- قوله: إنه لا محاذاة في البحر البتَّة.
يجاب عنه: بعدم التسليم بأنه لا محاذاة في البحر فهذا مخالف لما ذهب إليه كثير من أهل العلم من وجوب الإحرام على من كان البحر طريقه إلى مكة إذا حاذى الجحفة أو يلملم, بل المحاذاة حاصلة لمن كان البحر طريقه ولا تتعذر المحاذاة في البحر، كما أننا نقول بأنه لا ميقات في البحر، ولكن يمكن محاذاة ميقات الجحفة ويلملم، وهما قريبان من البحر وليست محاذاتهما متعذرة للقادم من الشمال أو الجنوب .

3- استدلاله بأنَّ مدينة جدة لا تخلو:
 إما أن تكون داخل المواقيت أو خارجها أو تقع على المحيط نفسه.
وأن الحالة الثالثة هي المتعينة فتكون جدة ميقاتاً.
فيجاب عنه: بأن هذا التقسيم قائم على تفسير أصحاب هذا القول للمحاذاة، وإثباتهم أن جدة محاذية لميقاتي الجحفة ويلملم، وهذا قد أجبنا عنه، ومدينة جدة واقعة داخل المواقيت، وليست محاذية لأحدها؛ لكونها أقرب إلى مكة من ميقاتي الجحفة ويلملم، ولذا فالواجب على القادم من الشام ومصر برًّا وبحراً وجوًّا الإحرام من الجحفة أو ما كان حذوها، وكذا القادم من اليمن سواء كان ذلك برًّا أو بحراً أو جواً فإنه يحرم من يلملم.

4- قوله: (إذا عرف هذا وفهم ما قد سلف من المقصود من المواقيت وأن ليس لها قدسية في ذاتها وأنها للإحاطة والإعلام عرف أنه لو تجاوز متجاوز ثم رجع إلى ميقاته أو إلى ميقات آخر ثم أحرم منه فلا شيء عليه) . وقوله: (إذ المقصود ألا يتجاوز القاصد المحيط إلا محرما من أي نقطة شاء). واحتج أن ابن عمر أحرم من الفرع وعائشة أحرمت من الجحفة وهذا لا يكون إلا بعد مجاوزة ذي الحليفة أو مجاوزة محاذاتها. وذكر أنه وقف على فتوى للشيخ ابن باز تؤيد ذلك.
قوله هذا فيه نظر، فقوله صلى الله عليه وسلم: ((هن لهن ولمن أتى عليهن من غير أهلهن)) يفيد وجوب الإحرام من هذه المواقيت لأهل تلك الجهات ومن مر عليها من غير أهلها، فلا يجوز تجاوزها دون إحرام فإن جاوزها وجب الرجوع إليها والإحرام منها، أفتى بذلك: ابن عباس وابن الزبير وعليه الجمهور.
أما احتجاجه بما ورد عن ابن عمر وعائشة وأنه لا يمكن لأهل المدينة أن يحرموا إلا من هذين المكانين فقد أجاب عن أثر ابن عمر وعائشة الإمام أحمد بأنهما خرجا من مكة إلى الجحفة للإحرام منها ولم يكتفيا بالخروج إلى التنعيم ولم يكن خروجهما من المدينة كما ظن الشيخ.
وأما قوله: (لا يمكن لأهل المدينة أن يحرموا إلا من هذين المكانين). فيجاب عنه بأن هناك طرقا متعددة تسلك بين مكة والمدينة، يقول ابن قدامة : (فإن مَن مرَّ مِن غير طريق ذي الحليفة فميقاته الجحفة).
أما ما ذكر عن ابن باز فلا يدل على ما ذهب إليه، وقد صرح الشيخ بغير ذلك في إحدى فتاويه فقال:(يلزمهم أن يعودوا إلى ميقاتهم إذا كانوا قادمين للحج أو العمرة، ولا يجوز لهم تجاوز الميقات بدون إحرام ؛ لأن الرسول عليه الصلاة والسلام لما وقت المواقيت لأهل المدينة والشام ونجد واليمن وغيرهم قال: ((هن لهن ولمن أتى عليهن من غير أهلهن ممن أراد الحج والعمرة)) فلا بد أن يحرموا من الميقات الذي يمرون عليه إذا كانوا قاصدين الحج أو العمرة فيحرموا منه، فإذا تجاوزوه فإن عليهم الرجوع إليه، فإن تجاوزوه ولم يرجعوا وأحرموا بعده لزمهم دم، وهكذا إن عجزوا عن الرجوع إليه أحرموا من مكانهم وعليهم دم) .
وبذلك أفتى أيضا الشيخ ابن عثيمين فقال: (وهذه المسألة التي ذكرها السائل أنه تجاوز الميقات بلا إحرام حتى وصل مكة ثم قيل له:ارجع إلى أقرب ميقات فأحرم منه، نقول له: إن هذه الفتوى ليست بصواب، وأن عليه أن يذهب إلى الميقات الذي مر به؛ لأنه الميقات الذي يجب الإحرام منه، كما يدل على ذلك حديث عبد الله ابن عباس رضي الله عنهما الذي أشرنا إليه آنفاً. يعني حديث: ((هن لهن ولمن أتى عليهن من غير أهلهن ممن يريد الحج أو العمرة)). انتهى كلامه.

هذا بعض ما تيسر نقله مما أخذ على هذه الرسالة، وقد قام بالرد عليها غير واحد من أهل العلم، منهم الشيخ ابن باز وهيئة كبار العلماء، ومن أراد الاستزادة فيمكنه الرجوع إلى:
(توضيح المبهمات في مسألة كون جدة ميقات) 
كتاب (جدة داخل المواقيت ولن تكون ميقاتا لغير أهلها)
كتاب (المسائل المشكلة من مناسك الحج والعمرة)
كتاب (النوازل في الحج)

http://www.dorar.net/art/981

----------


## حورية الدار

> *الباحثة نبيلة بنت زيد بن سعد الحليبة*
> 
> 
> *(التعامل المشروع للمرأة مع الرجل الأجنبي في ضوء السنة)*



هل من الممكن أن اطلع على هذا البحث؟بمعنى أين أجده. جزيتم خيراً.

----------


## علي بن حسين فقيهي

حورية الدار : الكتاب موجود في المكتبات كالتدمرية والرشد وهو موجود في المكتبة المركزية بجامعة الإمام .

----------


## أسامة آل عكاشة

الحمدلله ذو الجلال والإكرام والصلاة والسلام على خير الأنام
وبعد ,,,,,,
فمن فضل الله علي وكان فضل الله علي عظيما أن من علي وأتم نعمته بإصدار بعض تحقيقاتى ومؤلفاتى
فكان مما ظهر للنورمن التحقيقات ـ على سبيل المثال ـ :
"أحكام النساء " لإمامنا أحمد بن حنبل رحمه الله ورضي عنه 
"أمثال القرآن " للإمام الماوردى رحمه الله 
"الأمثال فى القرأن " لابن القيم رحمه الله

"الفرقان لشيخ الاسلام رحمه الله 
أفضل العبادات لشيخ الاسلام رحمه الله 
الوصية الجامعة لشيخ الاسلام رحمه الله 
ذم الوسوسة لابن قدامة رحمه الله 
ومن حيث التأليف ـ على سبيل المثال ـ :
أحسن القصص
مفاهيم صحهها النبى صلى الله عليه وسلم 

300قصة وقصة من قصص الصالحين 
جزء فى صفة الجنة
جزء فى صفة النار أعاذنا الله منها 
ثم كتابى " المنتخب من بذل الجهد فى جمع ما صح من كتب الزهد " 

وظل أصل الكتاب حبيس الأدراج سنوات وسنوات 
إلى أن شاء الرحمن الرحيم وقدر الكريم لهذا المولود أن يولد ويظهر فى معرض الكتاب هذا العام
فالهم لك الحمد فى الأولى ولك الحمد فى الآخرة ولك الحمد كما تحب وترضي

----------


## سلطان المحمدي

جزى الله خيراً كل من شارك وبارك فيه 
وشكر خاص لصاحب الموضوع الأخ علي حسين وفقه الله
ولعلك أخي علي تنشط للموضوع مرة أخرى و لا تثبط همتك عنه لقلة المشاركين
فما تدري كم خبيء لك من الأجر !
فواصل وصلك الله بحبل من التأييد والتسديد والتوفيق
محبكم

----------


## السيد عبد الغنى مبروك

> *قام أبو عبد الله عادل بن عبدالله بن سعد آل حمدان الغامديّ*
> *بجمع خمسة كتب في آداب المعلمين و المتعلمين والتربية والتعليم في كتاب*
> *( الجامع في كتب آداب المعلمين ) .* 
> *وألحق بهذا المجموع رسالة سماها (( وصايا الآباء لمعلمي الأبناء )) .*
> *وهذه الكتب هي :* 
> *1/ آداب المعلمين :* *لمحمد بن سُحنون ، المتوفى رحمه الله تعالى سنة 256 هـ .*
> *2/ مسائل في التربية والتعليم :* *لابن أبي زيد ، المتوفى رحمه الله تعالى سنة 386 هـ .*
> *3/ الرسالة المفصلة لأحوال المتعلمين ، وأحكام المعلمين والمتعلمين :** للقابسيّ ، المتوفى رحمه الله تعالى سنة 403 هـ .*
> *4/ المنتقى من كتاب المدخل في أبواب التربية والتعليم :** لابن الحاج ، المتوفى رحمه الله تعالى 737 هـ .*
> *5/ جامع جوامع الاختصار والتبيان فيما يعرض بين المعلمين وآباء الصبيان :** للمغراوي المالكيّ ، المتوفى رحمه الله تعالى سنة 898 هـ .*


فى أى المكتبات طبع ؟

----------


## السيد عبد الغنى مبروك

للرفع

----------


## محمدأسامة

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله

 كنت اود ان ترشحوا لى بعض الكتب التى  تتسم بالشمولية و الإحكام و عدم الإطناب  فى هذه الموضوعات الأربعة    :   السنن الإلهية الكونية و الإجتماعية

المحكمات الشرعية النقلية و العقلية

مقاصد الشريعة

القواعد الخمسة الكبرى

كتاب مختصرفى التاريخ الإسلامى كله لا يزيد عن مجلدين او ثلاثة  يقتصر على الأحداث الرئيسية إستنادا على الروايات الصحيحة

و أرجوا ممن يذكر أكثر من كتاب  فى الموضوع الواحد  أن يرجح واحد منهم فقط  يصلح ان يكون هو الأساس المحكم للموضوع المشتمل لإشتماله على جميع الجوانب الرئيسية

 لعل المولى عز وجل يوفقنى لإقتنائهم من معرض الكتاب إن شاء الله 
وفقكم الله إلى ما يحب و يرضى

----------


## أبو زارع المدني

صدر حديثًا كتاب: ( لطائف الإشارات لفنون القراءات ) للقسطلاني, في عشرة أجزاء عن مُجَمَّع الملك فهد لطباعة المصحف الشريف بالمدينة المنورة.

----------


## أبو زارع المدني

صدر حديثا: "مسند الإمام أحمد بن حنبل" (محذوف الأسانيد والأحاديث المكررة وعلى الأبواب)
http://majles.alukah.net/t121039/#ixzz2fYWHGWd1

----------


## أبو زارع المدني

.


*صدر حديثًا: [شرح ألفية ابن مالك رحمه الله تعالى] (3 مجلدات) للشيخ/ "محمد بن صالح العثيمين" عن مؤسسته الخيرية.*


بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
شرح ألفيَّة ابن مالك رحمه الله تعالى (1-3)

إنَّ الحمدَ لله، نحمدُهُ ونَسْتعينُه ونَسْتغفرُه، ونَعوذُ بالله من شُرور أَنْفُسنا ومن سيِّئات أعمالِنا، مَن يَهْده اللهُ فلا مُضِلَّ له، ومَن يُضْلِلْ فَلا هادِيَ له، وأَشْهَد أن لا إلَهَ إلا الله وحدَه لاشريكَ لَه، وأَشْهَد أنَّ محمَّدًا عبدُه ورسولُه، أرسلَه اللهُ بالـهُدَى ودِين الـحَقِّ؛ فبلَّغَ الرِّسالة، وأدَّى الأمانةَ، ونَصَح الأمَّة، وجاهَد في الله حقَّ جِهادِه حتَّى أتاهُ اليَقينُ، فصَلواتُ الله وسلامُه عليهِ، وعلَى آلِه وأصحابِه، ومَن تَبِعهم بإحسانٍ إلَى يومِ الدِّين، أَمَّا بَعْدُ: 


فَلَمْ تكُن تِلك الجُهُود المبارَكة الموفَّقة التي نَهَض بها فضيلةُ شَيْخِنا العلَّامة الوالد محمَّد بن صَالِحٍ العُثَيْمين -رحمه الله- لأكثر مِن خَمْسين عامًا في مجال التعليم والتأليف محصُورةً في ميدان العلوم الشرعيَّة فحَسْب؛ بل عُنِي -رحمه الله تعالى- عنايةً تامَّة بتدريس قواعد النَّحو والبلاغة، وشرح مُتُون المؤلَّفات في هذا الميدان.


وقَدْ كان -رحمه الله تعالى- يقرِّر لطلابه فَضْلَ اللُّغَة العربيَّة وأهميَّة الإلمام بقواعدها وأصولها ومَعْرفتها؛ لفَهْم نُصُوص القرآن الكريم والسُّنَّة النبويَّة الشَّريفة؛ نظرًا لارتباط عُلُومها بالإسلام، كما ورد في كلام أمير المؤمنين عُمر بن الخطَّاب رضي الله عنه: «تَعَلَّمُوا العَرَبِيَّةَ فَإِنَّهَا مِنْ دِينِكُمْ».


ولقد كان ضِمْنَ الدروس العلمية التي عَقَدها -رحمه الله تعالى-في جامعه بعُنَيْزة شروحات متعدِّدة لمؤلفات النَّحو والبلاغة، وفي مقدِّمتها: (ألفيَّة ابن مالك) الشَّهيرة في عِلْم النَّحْو والصَّرْف، والتي نَظَمها وجَعَلها غايةً في الإحكام والجودة، ومَرْجِعًا في بابها إمامٌ من أئمَّة النَّحْو، وهو: أبوعَبْد الله جمال الدِّين محمَّد بن عبدالله بن مالك، المتوفَّى عام (672هـ)، تغمَّده اللهُ بواسِع رحمته ورِضوانه، وأَسْكنه فسيحَ جناته.


وإنفاذًا للقَواعد والضَّوابِط والتَّوْجيهات الَّتِي قرَّرها -رحمَهُ اللهُ تعالَى- لإِخْراج تُرَاثِه العِلْمي عَهِدت (مُؤَسَّسَةُ الشَّيْخِ مُحَمَّدِ بْنِ صَالِحٍ العُثَيْمِينَ الخَيْرِيَّةُ) إلى الأُسْتاذ: (إِبَراهيم بن محمد الدُّبَيَّان) -أثابه الله- إعدادَ ما سُجِّل صوتيًّا من شروح الألفيَّة، ومُشاركة القِسم العِلْمي بالمؤسَّسة لتَجْهيزها للطِّباعة والنَّشر.


نَسْأل اللهَ تعالَى أن يَجْعل هذا العملَ خالصًا لوجهِه الكَريم؛ نافِعًا لعِبادِه، وأن يجزِيَ فَضِيلةَ شيخِنا عَنِ الإسلام والمسلمِين خَيْر الجَزَاء، ويُضَاعِفَ لهُ المثُوبَةَ والأَجْرَ، ويُعْلِيَ دَرَجَتَهُ في المَهْدِيِّينَ، إِنَّه سَمِيعٌ قَرِيبٌ مُجِيبٌ.


وَصَلَّى اللهُ وسلَّم وبارَك علَى عبدِه ورسولِه، خاتَمِ النَّبِيِّين، وإِمام المُتَّقِين، وسيِّد الأوَّلينَ والآخِرينَ، نبيِّنَا محمَّد، وعلَى آلِه وأصحابِه والتَّابعينَ لهم بإِحْسانٍ إِلَى يوم الدِّين.



القِسْمُ العِلْمِيُّ
فِي مُؤَسَّسَةِ الشَّيْخِ مُحَمَّدِ بْنِ صَالِحٍ العُثَيْمِينَ الخَيْرِيَّةِ.


***


شرح ألفيَّة ابن مالك رحمه الله تعالى
3 مجلدات = (1920 صفحة)
سعر الكتاب: 80 ريالاً






المصدر 

.

----------


## طويلبة

جزاكم الله خيرا

----------


## أبو الحسين علي المالكي

السلام ..الصورة ياسيدي الفاضل مملوءة بالتصاليب ، احذفها وثبت الرابط فقط.

----------


## أبو زارع المدني

.


*صدر حديثًا: كتاب "المختارات من المناسبات بين السور والآيات" للأستاذة/ ابتسام عمر العمودي
الكتاب يعين حفظة القرآن على ربط الآيات وإتقان محفوظهم
وهو نتاج خبرة 15 سنة*













صدر حديثا عن مركز تدبر للدراسات والاستشارات كتاب "المختارات من المناسبات بين السور والآيات" للأستاذة/ ابتسام عمر العمودي المعلمة بمدرسة دار الهدى لتحفيظ القرآن الكريم بجدة.


وتضمن الكتاب الذي جاء في 264 صفحة من المقاس المتوسط مقدمة للمؤلفة وإيضاح للمنهج الذي اتبعته في البحث عن المناسبات بين السور والآيات، ثم مقدمة تعريفية بعلم المناسبات ثم الشروع في تبيان المناسبات حسب ترتيب السور بدء من سورة البقرة وحتى سورة الناس، بلغة غير متكلفة وعبارات يسهل فهمها.


وقد ذكرت المؤلفة أن بدايتها مع الكتاب كانت فكرة بدأت بجمع المناسبات في ملزمة لأجل الاستفادة منها في مدرستها دار الهدى لتحفيظ القرآن الكريم بجدة بدافع الحاجة الشديدة التي لمستها من واقع خبرتها كمعلمة تحفيظ قرابة خمسة عشر عاما. مبينة أن انتقال الفكرة إلى كتاب يعم نفعه جاء نتيجة ما رأته من فوائد تعين حفظة القرآن على ربط الآيات وإتقان محفوظهم.


المصدر: http://www.tadabbor.com/Beta/?action...r&show_id=1704


.

----------


## أبو عبد الله إبراهيم

صدر كتاب زاد المقرئين للشيخ جمال القرش طبعة جديدة لونان دار طالب العلم المنوفية 1437 هـ
وصدر كتاب موسوعة معالم النبلاء في معرفة الوقف والابتداء  للشيخ جمال القرش  دار العالمية العلم الإسكندرية 1435
وصدر كتاب تيسرالمنان مختصر جامع البيان للإمام الطبري للشيخ جمال القرش  دار العالمية العلم الإسكندرية 1436
وصدر كتاب فيض الرحمن في تفسير جزء عم وتبارك  للشيخ جمال القرش   دار طالب العلم المنوفية 1435

----------

